# Rate the Last Movie You Saw Thread: Rock Bottom - Part 40



## Reznor (Jun 8, 2015)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Reznor (Jun 8, 2015)

*Rate the Last Movie You Saw Thread: Rock Bottom*

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Detective (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## Ae (Jun 8, 2015)

Can you deflate my post count, Para?


----------



## The World (Jun 8, 2015)

fuck u D

i'm coming for u


----------



## The World (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## Rukia (Jun 8, 2015)

A couple of Ali's victories deserve an asterisk.  Something fishy about the wins over Foreman and Liston.


----------



## Detective (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## The World (Jun 8, 2015)

that little inbred kid beating on the inbred mom


----------



## Stunna (Jun 8, 2015)

well done, D


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 8, 2015)

Detective said:


> [YOUTUBE]0vNoR4Yb4Gc[/YOUTUBE]



Lol she really tagged her little kid into this.


----------



## Detective (Jun 8, 2015)

The World said:


> that little kid



For real tho, that was straight up disgraceful. Telling your kid to punch someone in the face while you had them in choke hold.

And then he starts beating the other hick lady with the shampoo bottle at the end.

God damn it


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 8, 2015)

Her fatass used a wheelchair to get around the store but had no problems getting up to get her ass beat.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 8, 2015)

That was a really good fight Detective.  Better than Pacquiao/Mayweather.


----------



## Detective (Jun 8, 2015)

Rukia said:


> That was a really good fight Detective.  Better than Pacquiao/Mayweather.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 8, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Her fatass used a wheelchair to get around the store but had no problems getting up to get her ass beat.




"This is white trash at its finest."


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 8, 2015)

Rukia said:


> That was a really good fight Detective.  Better than Pacquiao/Mayweather.



Watching two white people wrestle in their backyard would have been better than Pacquiao/Mayweather.


----------



## Ae (Jun 8, 2015)

Fight of the century

[YOUTUBE]g4xewIFm8go[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 8, 2015)

Stunna said:


> "This is white trash at its finest."



I expected _someone_ was going to try to get the kid out of a violent situation, but nope, no fucks was given.


----------



## Ae (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## Parallax (Jun 8, 2015)

I'm excited for the fight as well, masterrace.  It should be a good one.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 8, 2015)

Stunna said:


> "This is white trash at its finest."


I wouldn't have said that so loud.  Those were some big bitches.  I wouldn't want to be next.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 8, 2015)

learn to be aware of your surroundings Rukia..

If you're in a food isle, you'll have plenty of ways to distract them.


----------



## CyberianGinseng (Jun 8, 2015)

*Well now...*



Rukia said:


> A couple of Ali's victories deserve an asterisk.  Something fishy about the wins over Foreman and Liston.


----------



## Grape (Jun 8, 2015)

This forum is disgusting in it's treatment of those who are less fortunate.

Racists


----------



## Rukia (Jun 8, 2015)

Grape.  I love Drogon.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 8, 2015)

Grape said:


> This forum is disgusting in it's treatment of those who are less fortunate.
> 
> Racists



Yeah..

Rukia made fun of me for not being able to afford out of country trips


----------



## Grape (Jun 8, 2015)

You should travel to Braavos, Gesy.

They have what you seek.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 8, 2015)

I heard Para was born in 88, and running away from  18 year olds in college not a good look.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 8, 2015)

88? Para studying PhD?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## Detective (Jun 8, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]w8f4P_EKtiI[/YOUTUBE]

that feeling white people get when driving into urban areas


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 8, 2015)

Only 4 and a half more seasons of Angel before I get to forget that Cry Baby Bitch Spike with the the old school Spike .


----------



## Detective (Jun 8, 2015)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Only 4 and a half more seasons of Angel before I get to forget that Cry Baby Bitch Spike with the the old school Spike .



Magnum punishing himself for our sins


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 8, 2015)

Remember in the New 52 when Harley Quinn rigged hundreds of game boys with explosives and upon an update which was the detonation trigger thus killing hundreds of Kids just so Joker will notice her.

Remember they totally forgot about that 2years later and try to make her an anti hero


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 8, 2015)

Detective said:


> Magnum punishing himself for our sins



It's a really good show and all, but the only reason I'm even going through it is because I loved the Big Bad Spike.

If Rukia is lying to me about how epic Spike is in the final season, so help me God, I will find him .


----------



## Detective (Jun 8, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]0ZZquVylLEo[/YOUTUBE]

Dat LA Life

Also Dat Yasha cameo at the end


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 8, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Remember in the New 52 when Harley Quinn rigged hundreds of game boys with explosives and upon an update which was the detonation trigger thus killing hundreds of Kids just so Joker will notice her.
> 
> Remember they totally forgot about that 2years later and try to make her an anti hero



Was her solo series any good? I loved Palmiotti's work on Power Girl and All-Star Western, so I kinda want to read it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 8, 2015)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Was her solo series any good? I loved Palmiotti's work on Power Girl and All-Star Western, so I kinda want to read it.



Yeah it's good not great but good


----------



## Yasha (Jun 8, 2015)

Detective said:


> [YOUTUBE]0ZZquVylLEo[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Dat LA Life
> 
> Also Dat Yasha cameo at the end



 Fuck you, D.

They didn't even show my face.


----------



## Detective (Jun 8, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]pZkhyF1lw2s[/YOUTUBE]

Part II


----------



## Yasha (Jun 8, 2015)

I don't know which is more wrong - the kid's upbringing or the fact that everyone just stood there watching.


----------



## Detective (Jun 8, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Fuck you, D.
> 
> They didn't even show my face.



lol, you have to admit, I nailed it on that joke





Yasha said:


> I don't know which is more wrong - the kid's upbringing or the fact that everyone just stood there watching.



People can get sued for trying to help someone else out in America

And yeah, the kid's upbringing is terrible


----------



## Ae (Jun 8, 2015)

Just saw a trailer for Gesy favorite movie of the year.

[YOUTUBE]DzKdy14NnWM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Jun 8, 2015)

I'm looking forward to Dope.


----------



## Ae (Jun 8, 2015)

I know you are


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 8, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Just saw a trailer for Gesy favorite movie of the year.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]DzKdy14NnWM[/YOUTUBE]



loooooooool

I was_ just_ talking about this movie with a group of friends


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 8, 2015)

But no bitch, Southpaw has a better chance of being my fave.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 9, 2015)

why won't they just give up


----------



## Ae (Jun 9, 2015)

*O Brother, Where Art Thou?*: Decent 7


----------



## The World (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## Grape (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## Ae (Jun 9, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]8JVILrFjemQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grape (Jun 9, 2015)

God, I miss that SM series. Shit was quality.


----------



## The World (Jun 9, 2015)

a better uncle ben

that shit was funny doe massacoon

i must give u props for posting it

now i go back to not acknowledging u exist


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2015)

Jurassic World this week. Hopefully it's in the it's so bad it's good category


----------



## Ae (Jun 9, 2015)

Can't be any worse than the original


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2015)

I liked the original.


----------



## teddy (Jun 9, 2015)

In the original jurassic park i never stopped thinking about how supremely dumb it was for the parents to send their kids to the island



Stunna said:


> why won't they just give up



Cause quitting doesn't give a good look?


----------



## Slice (Jun 9, 2015)

khris said:


> I liked the original.



Because it is a good and well made movie.



ted. said:


> In the original jurassic park i never stopped thinking about how supremely dumb it was for the parents to send their kids to the island



It was supposed to be a perfectly safe amusement park.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 9, 2015)

Grape said:


> God, I miss that SM series. Shit was quality.


yea 



Masterrace said:


> Can't be any worse than the original


damn, this turrible taste


----------



## Ae (Jun 9, 2015)

I don't think I've ever loved a Spielberg movie


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 9, 2015)

Stunna has a girl with locks in his set and he's talking about terrible taste


----------



## Stunna (Jun 9, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> I don't think I've ever loved a Spielberg movie


That's sad. Dude's got a lot of classics.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 9, 2015)

*The Crying Game*

The writer was a troll. 

Didn't see the first twist coming, but the second one, I saw it from miles away. Glad those trips to Thailand weren't for nothing.

This scene was almost as mesmerizing as Jennifer Connelly singing Sway in Dark City.

7.5/10

[YOUTUBE]bAZNeV-xYjc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 9, 2015)

Anyone here watching sense 8?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 9, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Can't be any worse than the original



Nah, it looks about the same. I mean the story was pretty bad for the first one, and all it had going going for it were effects and Jeff Goldblum.



Mike and His Friends said:


> Anyone here watching sense 8?



No, but I'm gonna watch it after I finish up Banshee.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 9, 2015)

These hipsters shittin on JP smh

And I've heard abysmal things about Sense8.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 9, 2015)

Sense is awesome. The only complaint is that the plot develops very slowly.

But it has the best sex scene in history of entertainment


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 9, 2015)

Yeah, it seems to have a lot of obligatory sex, from what I hear .


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 9, 2015)

You should always watch it with some tissues... not because of tears.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 9, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> But it has the best sex scene in history of entertainment



Wait a minute, you do know actual porn is counted into entertainment, right ?


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 9, 2015)

What I witnessed was better than explicit sex


----------



## Stunna (Jun 9, 2015)

So the only one vouching for it is Mike?

Whelp, that's all that needs to be said, isn't it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 9, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]AkWqber3x8c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 9, 2015)

Stunna said:


> So the only one vouching for it is Mike?
> 
> Whelp, that's all that needs to be said, isn't it.



You don't need to be affraid of intercourse Stunna ck


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2015)

Beginning to wonder if Masterrace actually likes anything


----------



## The World (Jun 9, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> What I witnessed was better than explicit sex



you watch some shitty porn then



Stunna said:


> So the only one vouching for it is Mike?
> 
> Whelp, that's all that needs to be said, isn't it.



nah it's okay

you probably wouldn't like it doe

well maybe for the african kid

his story is nice


----------



## Stunna (Jun 9, 2015)

why wouldn't I like it


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 9, 2015)

Because you have shitty taste


----------



## Yasha (Jun 9, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> [YOUTUBE]AkWqber3x8c[/YOUTUBE]



Good post, Gesy. Personally I will let you off the pedo hook.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 9, 2015)

The World said:


> you watch some shitty porn then
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You don't need to see dicks going in and out of a hole to be turned on by something. The group sex scene was simply perfect. I literaly fell on the floor during that. The chemistry between the actors was on point and you could actually breath their sexual atmosphere just by watching it


----------



## The World (Jun 9, 2015)

like i said



The World said:


> you watch some shitty porn then


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 9, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Good post, Gesy. Personally I will let you off the pedo hook.



I'm not!There is no hook!


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 9, 2015)

The World said:


> like i said



You wouldn't be prepared for the kind of porn I watch. Also, that was more than sex, you felt their souls 

Lito, Will, Wolfgang, Lito's boyfriend, Nomi and her girlfriend...the chemistry was perfect 

me watching the group scene


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 9, 2015)

watched a hentai video a couple days ago of a virus that causes people to become sex addicts.Out of nowhere school girls started raping everyone in sight.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 9, 2015)

School girls you say Gesy?


----------



## Parallax (Jun 9, 2015)

>schoolgirls

man Gesy why you gotta keep shooting your own foot with a shotgun


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 9, 2015)

I...I don't know, Para.


----------



## Grape (Jun 9, 2015)

"I didn't know she was 11! Even if I did, it wouldn't have mattered! SHE HAD THE VIRUS AND RAPED ME!"


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 9, 2015)

Grape said:


> "I didn't know she was 11! Even if I did, it wouldn't have mattered! SHE HAD THE VIRUS AND RAPED ME!"



Basically how the teachers were reacting, I'm pretty sure the average grown man can pull off a 15 year old girl.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 9, 2015)

there has to be a direct to dvd, live action movie with this exact premise-- better ask Martialhorror if he seen it.


----------



## The World (Jun 9, 2015)

not if that girl was trying to ravenously rape me 



i wouldn't be down to knock a girl out

especially if she was a qt


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 9, 2015)

The World said:


> not if that girl was trying to ravenously rape me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ayyy


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 9, 2015)

Get it right people.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 9, 2015)

So BvS has a porn Parody coming out apparently. I must say the female pornstars they casted this time around are pretty good and the costumes are on point too


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 9, 2015)

I recently fapped to a spider man porn parody. I only regret it a little bit.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 9, 2015)

Caitlyn Jenner said:


> Get it right people.


huh

I'd never realized how much they looked like one another until now


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 9, 2015)

Never watched any superhero porn parody 

Don't like my porn with stories


----------



## Stunna (Jun 9, 2015)

>rock bottom


----------



## The World (Jun 9, 2015)

bryce should siphon off some of jessica's talent while shes at it


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 9, 2015)

Jessica is perfect for the role of Mera


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 9, 2015)

Stunna said:


> huh
> 
> I'd never realized how much they looked like one another until now



Was that a Belle impersonation?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 9, 2015)

I don't follow


----------



## Detective (Jun 9, 2015)

What the fuck, this thread over the last couple pages?


----------



## Grape (Jun 9, 2015)

This is what happens when you let Gesy conduct the orchestra.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 9, 2015)

Hey, all I've done was share a past experience, I didn't orchestrate anyone to reveal weird fetishes.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## The World (Jun 9, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> watched a hentai video a couple days ago of a virus that causes people to become sex addicts.Out of nowhere school girls started raping everyone in sight.





~Gesy~ said:


> Basically how the teachers were reacting, I'm pretty sure the average grown man can pull off a 15 year old girl.





~Gesy~ said:


> there has to be a direct to dvd, live action movie with this exact premise-- better ask Martialhorror if he seen it.



is this how pedos lie?


----------



## Parallax (Jun 9, 2015)

best scene of Talladega Nights.


----------



## Detective (Jun 9, 2015)

Man, Gesy has fallen farther than Harvey Dent in these last couple of weeks


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 9, 2015)

It's lonely on top, D 



The World said:


> is this how pedos lie?


----------



## Detective (Jun 9, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> It's lonely on top, D



I can't imagine the horror those kids must feel when looking up at your menacing shadow on the playground


----------



## Grape (Jun 9, 2015)

Detective said:


> I can't imagine the horror those kids must feel when looking up at your menacing shadow on the playground


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 9, 2015)

Wow, thats a sick album cover


----------



## Detective (Jun 9, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Wow, thats a sick album cover



Of course you would like it


----------



## Slice (Jun 9, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> Never watched any superhero porn parody



Strange

Given the discussion last weekend i assumed watching male porn stars wear skin tight superhero costumes is right up your alley


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 9, 2015)

Detective said:


> Of course you would like it



Yeah subtlety is key, notice how the girl's shadow look like it hung itself. 

2edgy4me


----------



## Slice (Jun 9, 2015)

San Andreas

This is well made and a great destruction spectacle. A bit too long and too much focus on the family drama drags it down though. Didn't need the star power of Johnson at all and could have worked better without trying to put him constantly action scenes.

I prefer my des aster movies following a thinning group of survivors instead of only a small family (because there never is really any sense of danger as you just know they all will survive)

But as I said it's well made and looks great with amazing sound.

3/5

Ps: 3Dwas once again absolutely worthless


----------



## Slice (Jun 9, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah subtlety is key, notice how the girl's shadow look like it hung itself.
> 
> 2edgy4me



It really doesn't.

I'm in general not a fan of that record
because follow the leader is the best Korn album and none of the others even comes close


----------



## Grape (Jun 9, 2015)

Slice said:


> I'm in general not a fan of that record
> because follow the leader is the best Korn album and none of the others even comes close




What the fuck is this blasphemy?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2015)

Follow the Leader with that goat album cover.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 9, 2015)

man I'd have to think for hours to pick the GOAT album cover


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2015)

It was not a challenge.  Don't strain yourself Para.


----------



## Detective (Jun 9, 2015)

Rukia said:


> It was not a challenge.  Don't strain yourself Para.



Para gonna be bleeding from the nose, due to the effort of thinking


----------



## Detective (Jun 9, 2015)

Also, potential GOAT cover



I was like WTF, when I saw it as a child


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2015)

I sort of imagine Para as a guy that takes multiple naps throughout the day.


----------



## Detective (Jun 9, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I sort of imagine Para as a guy that takes multiple naps throughout the day.



Para's sleepy face


----------



## Parallax (Jun 9, 2015)

I don't take naps


----------



## Grape (Jun 9, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I sort of imagine Para as a guy that takes multiple naps throughout the day.





Detective said:


> Para's sleepy face





視差 said:


> I don't take naps




Ciestas. Same difference.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 9, 2015)

Slice said:


> Strange
> 
> Given the discussion last weekend i assumed watching male porn stars wear skin tight superhero costumes is right up your alley



Well, I really never had the urge


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 9, 2015)

*Somewhere* - a Sofia Coppola film starring Stephen Dorff as a monumentally dull movie star, bored of his hedonistic life and seemingly trying to find some identity through bonding with his daughter (Elle Fanning). Ultimately, far too much was left unsaid to take away whatever point it was Coppola was trying to make and what little can be made out is so slight it'll be forgotten almost as quickly as you see it. 4/10. 

*20,000 Days on Earth* - An interesting sort of semi-dramatised non-biographical documentary of the 20,000th day in the life of Nick Cave. It's got plenty of style as far as music docs go but it does essentially just consist of Nick talking about music and songwriting for 90 minutes. I'm a fan of his but you definitely don't have to be to find just as much to get stuck into. Interesting fella full stop. 8/10


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2015)

Elle Fanning prime.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 9, 2015)

Speaking of prime Elle

Chloe Moretz is 18 if you guys forgot.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 9, 2015)

it's funny how Rukia has been talking about Elle Fanning "in her prime" since Super 8 and has gotten away with it


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 9, 2015)

Which is creepy since rukia is like...40


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 9, 2015)

So no one is gonna watch Entourage?

Fuck you guys


----------



## Stunna (Jun 9, 2015)

there is absolutely nothing appealing about Entourage


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 9, 2015)

Don't bother watching _Somewhere_ for perving on Elle Fanning, she's 12 in it. 

There's a nice pair of nubile blonde twins doing a few pole dances though.


----------



## Grape (Jun 9, 2015)

Can't think of anything to watch at work. 

Maybe I'll watch Sense8.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm a fantastic scout.  Remember.  I mentioned that Emma Watson was someone to keep an eye on after the first Harry Potter movie.  Clairvoyant.


----------



## Grape (Jun 9, 2015)

I'll watch Entourage.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 9, 2015)

Stunna said:


> there is absolutely nothing appealing about Entourage



Did you watch the tv series?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2015)

Grape.  I thought you would see it opening weekend.


----------



## Detective (Jun 9, 2015)

> Nintendo World Championships
> US residents only


----------



## Grape (Jun 9, 2015)

Detective said:


> > Nintendo World Championships
> > US residents only




Preliminaries.


----------



## Detective (Jun 9, 2015)

Stunna said:


> it's funny how Rukia has been talking about Elle Fanning "in her prime" since Super 8 and has gotten away with it



That's cuz he is grading her acting talent, which will no doubt become shit as she ages, and takes on mindless rom-com roles.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 9, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Did you watch the tv series?


no, for much the same reasons why I'm not watching the movie


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2015)

That's how the Nintendo World Championship competitions have always been though.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2015)

Detective said:


> > Nintendo World Championships
> > US residents only


See you guys in Dallas.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 9, 2015)

USA the only country that matters in championships


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 9, 2015)

Ah well, i've watched these guys for 8 seasons, I watched these guys rise, fall, and rise again. I've invested too much not to see it end


----------



## Jena (Jun 9, 2015)

[youtube]uV2uebhnqOw[/youtube]

is this simply just worst song/video of 2015, or of all time? it's so hard to decide


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 9, 2015)

Jena said:


> [youtube]uV2uebhnqOw[/youtube]
> 
> is this simply just worst song/video of 2015, or of all time? it's so hard to decide



not even close


----------



## Detective (Jun 9, 2015)

Man music videos used to be so damn creative and stylish.... they're all so generic these days.

[YOUTUBE]XQ7z57qrZU8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 9, 2015)

Music videos used have a higher budget


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2015)

This is a horrible song and video.

[YOUTUBE]QcIy9NiNbmo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Jun 9, 2015)

Rukia with dat shade


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2015)

You know what.  I don't understand any of what is going on.  But the video is okay.  It is the music that is really dreadful.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 9, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]hRK7PVJFbS8[/YOUTUBE]

no other video in recent memory has made me proud to be from LA


----------



## Jena (Jun 9, 2015)

Rukia said:


> This is a horrible song and video.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]QcIy9NiNbmo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Jun 9, 2015)

視差 said:


> [YOUTUBE]hRK7PVJFbS8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> no other video in recent memory has made me proud to be from LA



Nothing against the lyrics, but nothing in that video is pride inspiring


----------



## Detective (Jun 9, 2015)

This is what Para should have used:

[YOUTUBE]5wBTdfAkqGU[/YOUTUBE]

Sooooooooooooooooooooo good


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 9, 2015)

Video made me two shades darker


----------



## Parallax (Jun 9, 2015)

that's cause you are a racist, detective


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 9, 2015)

Stunna, Gesy, Parallax, Grape, Lucaniel, VBD, Yasha, Detective and anyone I may have forgotten. My apologies for my behavior for the last 4 years.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 9, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Stunna, Gesy, Parallax, Grape, Lucaniel, VBD, Yasha, Detective and anyone I may have forgotten. My apologies for my behavior for the last 4 years.


quoting for SI users


----------



## Detective (Jun 9, 2015)

It's a Christmas miracle in June

Huey is now like 2013 Enno

Let us welcome our newly baptized brother


----------



## Detective (Jun 9, 2015)

視差 said:


> that's cause you are a racist, detective



shut yo mouth, u breakfast burrito


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 9, 2015)

wait, what did Huey do?

Is he saying he annoyed users on purpose?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 9, 2015)

I honestly didn't need to be prick to be honest, I was just being a bully.


----------



## Detective (Jun 9, 2015)

R.I.P 2011-2014 Huey

Welcome 2015 Huey


----------



## Stunna (Jun 9, 2015)

assuming Huey's serious, I forgive him.


----------



## Detective (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 9, 2015)

for the record I do find black women attractive as well but they aren't really my preference to be honest. 


Stunna is a respectable young black man and I believe more people should be like him.  You're going to go far in this world and change a lot of people lives.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 9, 2015)

Never took Huey seriously enough to warrant an apology to be honest.

I'll hold the same level of indifference i've always held.


----------



## Detective (Jun 9, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Never took Huey seriously enough to warrant an apology to be honest.
> 
> I'll hold the same level of indifference i've always held.



Since you're a pedo, it's only natural that you would be skeptical of everyone



Never know when that crime stoppers tip is gonna come in


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 9, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Never took Huey seriously enough to warrant an apology to be honest.
> 
> I'll hold the same level of indifference i've always held.



That's okay, I don't blame you.


----------



## Detective (Jun 9, 2015)

Good guy Huey


----------



## Grape (Jun 9, 2015)

Detective said:


> This is what Para should have used:
> 
> [youtube]5wBTdfAkqGU[/youtube]
> 
> Sooooooooooooooooooooo good


Close but wrong.

[YOUTUBE]Wz2wVLyTar4[/YOUTUBE]

Para, I'm disappointed.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 9, 2015)

Detective said:


> Since you're a pedo, it's only natural that you would be skeptical of everyone
> 
> 
> 
> Never know when that crime stoppers tip is gonna come in



 Hey now Detective come on, I'm sure Gesy isn't like that. 

He's a good guy that has probably hit a rough patch in his life. 

Never stop pursuing your dreams Gesy it's only when you give up on yourself is when you fail.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 9, 2015)

Lol i'm just saying, none of you guys can insult me, so an apology will always be unnecessary. But what brought this epiphany, huey?


----------



## Detective (Jun 9, 2015)

Stunna threatened as fuck right now at this new OP Huey

Just like Massacoon was rustled when Gesy stepped down his preferences


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 9, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Lol i'm just saying, none of you guys can insult me, so an apology will always be unnecessary. But what brought this epiphany, huey?



I got into a car accident with my Fam and It was a close call too close to be honest. I had like a brief moment where I sat and rethink my life


----------



## Ae (Jun 9, 2015)

Stunna said:


> assuming Huey's serious, I forgive him.



You're a pussy


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 9, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> You're a pussy



I think you need a friend, a friend like Stunna in your life. 

You need to let go of this hatred, the world will go down in flames the more people embrace this hatred.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 9, 2015)

Cheer up buddy


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 9, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> I got into a car accident with my Fam and It was a close call too close to be honest. I had like a brief moment where I sat and rethink my life



Don't take this the wrong way, but I don't believe any of the stories you tell. But if this was true, Naruto Forums should be the last thing on your mind, dude. At the end of day, we're just internet strangers who just found speaking on  similar interest as way of recreation. Apologizing to an internet community sounds pretty silly to me. 

Hopefully you're just bored and wanted a good chuckle.


----------



## Ae (Jun 9, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> I think you need a friend, a friend like Stunna in your life.
> 
> You need to let go of this hatred, the world will go down in flames the more people embrace this hatred.



This gimmick is as bad as my April Fools "joke"

Borderline ripping it off too


----------



## The World (Jun 9, 2015)

para and I are best friends irl

i visit LA all the time when i astral project


----------



## Detective (Jun 9, 2015)

The World said:


> para and I are best friends irl
> 
> i visit LA all the time when i astral project



Its great that you found another way to travel long distances due to the original reason being that you're broke as fuck

:33


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 9, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Don't take this the wrong way, but I don't believe any of the stories you tell. But if this was true, Naruto Forums should be the last thing on your mind, dude. At the end of day, we're just internet strangers who just found speaking on  similar interest as way of recreation. Apologizing to an internet community sounds pretty silly to me.
> 
> Hopefully you're just bored and wanted a good chuckle.



We're all brothers and sisters. I don't see why I should treat a stranger no different than my own blood.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 9, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> This gimmick is as bad as my April Fools "joke"
> 
> Borderline ripping it off too



I'm sorry but I can't recall an April fools joke from you.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 9, 2015)

Detective said:


> Its great that you found another way to travel long distances due to the original reason being that you're broke as fuck
> 
> :33



tfw your wallet has more value than what's in it.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 9, 2015)

Huey is going through nice guy Enno phase.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 9, 2015)

has anyone on here ever announced a change and stuck to it?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 9, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> We're all brothers and sisters. I don't see why I should treat a stranger no different than my own blood.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 9, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Huey is going through nice guy Enno phase.



Yasha my good friend, how are you today?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 9, 2015)

Stunna said:


> has anyone on here ever announced a change and stuck to it?



Rukia said he would stop trolling and he did.

Detective said he was going to change to a healthier life and he did.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 9, 2015)

>Rukia
>stop trolling

try again, m8


----------



## Yasha (Jun 9, 2015)

Stunna said:


> has anyone on here ever announced a change and stuck to it?



I remember Rukia when he was a newbie and eager to please.
I remember Martial before he snapped because nobody paid attention to his reviews.
I remember Enno when he was optimistic and fun-loving.
I remember Para when he used to post tl;dr.

These are signs that I have been on this forum for too damn long.

Alright, I made the last one up.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 9, 2015)

Stunna said:


> >Rukia
> >stop trolling
> 
> try again, m8




You're confusing his sarcastic demeanor and Witt for trolling.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 9, 2015)

Stunna said:


> has anyone on here ever announced a change and stuck to it?


I said this was my year and now look at me

>I make better post
>I use better sets
> I even passed a million rep points 

BALLINNNN!!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 9, 2015)

Congratulations Gesy, I'm proud of your hard work. keep it up!!!!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 9, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Congratulations Gesy, I'm proud of your hard work. keep it up!!!!


----------



## Parallax (Jun 9, 2015)

i have to give it to Gesy, his image game is on point


----------



## Yasha (Jun 9, 2015)

And I remember when Furious George, Vonocourt, TylerDurden, Ennoea, TetraVaal, Vault, Chee, Cyphon, ashes, VBD, CMX (RIP, dude) were active.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 9, 2015)

except for chee since I'm a dupe


----------



## Yasha (Jun 9, 2015)

I remember Stunna when he wasn't a prick.


----------



## Ae (Jun 9, 2015)

Yasha said:


> And I remember when Furious George, Vonocourt, TylerDurden, Ennoea, TetraVaal, Vault, Chee, Cyphon, ashes, VBD, CMX (RIP, dude) were active.



They moved on, now all that's left are losers with no life.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2015)

Yasha said:


> I remember Stunna when he wasn't a prick.


I remember that too.


----------



## Ae (Jun 9, 2015)

Yeah, he once repped me because he knew everyone was negging me for a post.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 9, 2015)

First y'all claim to be toughening him up

Now y'all claiming he's too cold


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2015)

I, Zombie season finale is on gesy.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 9, 2015)

I stopped watching on episode 3


----------



## The World (Jun 9, 2015)

I like it when Rukia knows i'm like the only other person watching a show he's watching or video game were both looking forward too and he picks some random person in here to confide in

and by like i mean FUCK YOU RUKIA


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 9, 2015)

What happened to Huey? That's creepy.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2015)

lol, Major was finally a badass.  But he blew it of course.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 9, 2015)

Warudo buddy ole pal, how do you fine dark tone Asian women?i find them lovely.


----------



## The World (Jun 9, 2015)

if a bitch is hot 

a bitch is hot


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 9, 2015)

The World said:


> if a bitch is hot
> 
> a bitch is hot



I'd appreciate you don't call women Bitches, thanks in advance.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 9, 2015)

Did Stunna hack Huey's account?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 9, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> I'd appreciate you don't call women Bitches, thanks in advance.


----------



## The World (Jun 9, 2015)

bitches like being called bitches


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 9, 2015)

Dark skin asians are quite awesome imo.


----------



## Ae (Jun 9, 2015)

Hey Para, I'd love to see you on this.



[YOUTUBE]wJY7MN13W1I[/YOUTUBE]

inb4 "adults" embrasses themself so Detective can shut the fuck up about generation because they're shit too


----------



## Grape (Jun 9, 2015)

I agree, Gesy - Indian chicks are pretty awesome.


----------



## Grape (Jun 9, 2015)

Hey Rukia, did you see Gesy and Warudo in the GoT thread saying they'd eat out a homeless chick?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 9, 2015)

And native Hawaiians


----------



## Karasu (Jun 9, 2015)

Yasha said:


> And I remember when Furious George, Vonocourt, TylerDurden, Ennoea, TetraVaal, Vault, Chee, Cyphon, ashes, VBD, CMX (RIP, dude) were active.



Second time I saw CMX/RIP - wth?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 9, 2015)

well he _did_ die irl--God rest his soul.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 9, 2015)

Allegedly **


----------



## Ae (Jun 9, 2015)

He doesn't post any more, same shit.


----------



## Karasu (Jun 9, 2015)

Stunna said:


> well he _did_ die irl--God rest his soul.



Car accident? Illness?


----------



## Yasha (Jun 9, 2015)

Black Sun said:


> Car accident? Illness?



Suicide with a gun.


----------



## Karasu (Jun 9, 2015)

That's terrible. Sorry.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 9, 2015)

What a lovely Basketball game, very invigorating !


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 9, 2015)

took too long to gain rhythm, hope Golden State learn from these past two games and make the right adjustments.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 10, 2015)

I think they will but I believe Cleveland would adjust their defense as well and Della is scary right now.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 10, 2015)

Delly is like that nerd who beat Riley in Boondocks


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 10, 2015)

>League MVP 
>getting his ass wooped by a bench player


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 10, 2015)

Well League MVP really don't amount to much, if you consider how it's a one time thing for most players for example: Garnett, Durant and Iverson.


----------



## The World (Jun 10, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHmPVZPECZU[/YOUTUBE]

peeling mangos the kenshin way


----------



## MissShoujo (Jun 10, 2015)

Last movie, huh? Um IIRC it was... something that I can't remember. The one I can remember is the old Dare Devil movie and it was a 1/10 lol.


----------



## Detective (Jun 10, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Allegedly **



fuck you Gesy


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 10, 2015)

HBO Entou-...I mean HBO Ballers review is out.

Link removed


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 10, 2015)

Detective said:


> fuck you Gesy



Language, Detective Language!


----------



## The World (Jun 10, 2015)

why is huey acting like a mother hen/nun now?

is he trying to change up his character to be more interesting?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 10, 2015)

Warudo my friend, I don't want any hostilities with you. Be at peace


----------



## The World (Jun 10, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlbMClvEQLA[/YOUTUBE]

stunna ur precious disney is creepy!


----------



## Parallax (Jun 10, 2015)

*World of Kanako*

Bleak and just dark with nearly every character being irredeemable or repugnant.  Absolutely fantastic, one of the best films of 2014 for sure.

A


----------



## The World (Jun 10, 2015)

thats the movie yasha was promoting last year wasn't it? 

imma watch it

he likes creepy daddy on daughter sex


----------



## The World (Jun 10, 2015)

Kumiko is out on bluray btw

this.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 10, 2015)

Tal and Yasha both mentioned it.  I was waiting for English subs to be released for a few months.


----------



## The World (Jun 10, 2015)

yasha is a creep!


----------



## The World (Jun 10, 2015)

enno lurking but not saying a word in like 5 months

2015 enno regressed and washed up

bring back 2012-2014 enno!


----------



## The World (Jun 10, 2015)

i wonder if enno got killed in a hostel and someone is just using his laptop or something


----------



## Detective (Jun 10, 2015)

The World said:


> i wonder if enno got killed in a hostel and someone is just using his laptop or something



I suggested this a couple weeks back. Basically the Enno that logged in after his recent Eurotrip is really a crazy white ex-girlfriend of his, who took over his account and life after burying him somewhere in the mountains of the Switz Alps.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 10, 2015)

Detective said:


> I suggested this a couple weeks back. Basically the Enno that logged in after his recent Eurotrip is really a crazy white ex-girlfriend of his, who took over his account and life after burying him somewhere in the mountains of the Switz Alps.



It's bound to happen sooner or later, he's got too many nutters after him.


----------



## Detective (Jun 10, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> It's bound to happen sooner or later, he's got too many nutters after him.



Enno Tucker Must Die


----------



## The World (Jun 10, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Igk4XvzwOCw[/YOUTUBE]

holy shit slicebro your women are annoying cunts

eurofags jealous as fuck of ALPHA MURIKANS

at least the asians recognize us as muscular and sexy


----------



## Detective (Jun 10, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]-WJ8WxCA-fA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 10, 2015)

didn't need to see the video to know that the world see Americans as fat white people.


----------



## Detective (Jun 10, 2015)

American dropping in a lot of the world's eyes

They don't even have the wealthiest middle class anymore

Your government has seen to that


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 10, 2015)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Igk4XvzwOCw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> holy shit slicebro your women are annoying cunts
> 
> ...



"I don't think we have accents"

literally retarded


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 10, 2015)

The World said:


> at least the asians recognize us as muscular and sexy



Is that why certain Asian men are losing their women?


----------



## Grape (Jun 10, 2015)

The World said:


> [youtube]Igk4XvzwOCw[/youtube]
> 
> holy shit slicebro your women are annoying cunts
> 
> ...




But... you're fat.

Mostly... yeah.


----------



## The World (Jun 10, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> "I don't think we have accents"
> 
> literally retarded



the standard american accent we usually see ourselves as having a muted/ austere or neutral in accent

i think thats what she meant


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2015)

Detective said:


> [YOUTUBE]-WJ8WxCA-fA[/YOUTUBE]


I'm excited.


----------



## The World (Jun 10, 2015)

detective do you pray to ganesha for a large trunk?


----------



## The World (Jun 10, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I'm excited.



rukia would be excited that James Bond gets to sexually assault another woman

/sjw out


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 10, 2015)

The World said:


> the standard american accent we usually see ourselves as having a muted/ austere or neutral in accent
> 
> i think thats what she meant



I was being facetious, I know what she meant. It's just dumb when people say they don't have an accent, it's not like it's hard to say they have a neutral/standard accent of whatever region/country.


----------



## The World (Jun 10, 2015)

americans are also stereotyped as being dumb and lazy

not to say they're entirely wrong


----------



## The World (Jun 10, 2015)

i blame para and his people

the weed made us lazy


----------



## Detective (Jun 10, 2015)

The World said:


> detective do you pray to ganesha for a large trunk?



First of all, Not Hindu

Secondly, much like my next car, I am well equipped/fully loaded


----------



## The World (Jun 10, 2015)

and by people i meant his cali dudebros

i'm not racist


----------



## Detective (Jun 10, 2015)

I think tho, that the south has a higher portion of US population, so technically, they do have more accents than not


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 10, 2015)

These Bond trailers have been great, they better not be deceiving me...


----------



## Parallax (Jun 10, 2015)

I thought the trailer they showed last night on ABC was pretty mediocre but I'm still pretty excited to see Spectre.


----------



## The World (Jun 10, 2015)

@Han

you mean like skyfall did? 

the hype was unreal for that one and what a colossal disappointment it was

/nevertrustrukiaorpara


----------



## The World (Jun 10, 2015)

more like really dumb

only good thing was Javier's performance

everyone was a retard


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 10, 2015)

The World said:


> more like really dumb
> 
> only good thing was Javier's performance
> 
> everyone was a retard



cinematography OP


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 10, 2015)

The sequels doesn't top Casino Royale imo


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 10, 2015)

Action movies and crude comedies are too common now a days. I miss my documentary movies, nice little dramas and pg adventure flicks.


----------



## The World (Jun 10, 2015)

Casino Royale was a mistake

now we keep getting bad sequels because of its success


----------



## The World (Jun 10, 2015)

Japanese girls are incredibly xenophobic doe

that retard programming since birth

because yeah

they can't be satisfied by them herb otakus

catch-22 of sexual stupidity


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 10, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Action movies and crude comedies are too common now a days. I miss my documentary movies, nice little dramas and pg adventure flicks.



These types of movies aren't hard to find though.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 10, 2015)

I disagree I've dated a few Japanese lovely ladies and they were pretty open. Your too cynical Warudo.


----------



## The World (Jun 10, 2015)

when have you been to Japan


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 10, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> These types of movies aren't hard to find though.



But those are small budget flicks


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 10, 2015)

The World said:


> when have you been to Japan



Back in 2009 on vacation but Japanese ladies are everywhere.


----------



## Grape (Jun 10, 2015)

Skyfall was trash, Detective.

Slow the fuck down.


----------



## The World (Jun 10, 2015)

if you're talking japanese-american well then yeah they would have to be open to dating gaijins unless they stay in a tight knit community


----------



## Parallax (Jun 10, 2015)

lol Detective is gonna scare the hell out of Japanese women cause he's not American and not white


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 10, 2015)

The World said:


> if you're talking japanese-american well then yeah they would have to be open to dating gaijins unless they stay in a tight knit community


Yeah but this lady I am speaking of was raised in Japan.


Grape said:


> Skyfall was trash, Detective.
> 
> Slow the fuck down.



Language! Thanks in advance


----------



## Detective (Jun 10, 2015)

The World said:


> Japanese girls are incredibly xenophobic doe
> 
> that retard programming since birth
> 
> ...



I know a guy over there who I went to school with(he's the principle of a private school) who is non-Japanese, and married a native woman. 

Japanese women are more open than you think, but the men are a different story. 

The Ropponji district of Minato,Tokyo is where you want to be at if you're a foreigner visiting.

If Para ends up going, he definitely needs to check it out.


----------



## The World (Jun 10, 2015)

asian woman like the rugged white australians

u need to look like hugh jackman to impress


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 10, 2015)

Well I'm rugged and basically white tone.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 10, 2015)

視差 said:


> lol Detective is gonna scare the hell out of Japanese women cause he's not American and not white



They'll be confused as fuck as to why he isn't a yoga master.


----------



## Ae (Jun 10, 2015)

視差 said:


> lol Detective is gonna scare the hell out of Japanese women cause he's not American and not white



iirc he was born in Texas


----------



## Grape (Jun 10, 2015)

Warudo with dat no confidence, beta shit.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 10, 2015)

Warudo is looking that special Lady, don't mock him!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 10, 2015)

Detective, you're better than that no need to resort to curse words.


----------



## Detective (Jun 10, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> iirc he was born in Texas



wut?


----------



## Detective (Jun 10, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Detective, you're better than that no need to resort to curse words.



Wait, where did I swear?


----------



## Ae (Jun 10, 2015)

Detective said:


> wut?



Don't try to backstep now

I remember that vocaroo


----------



## Detective (Jun 10, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Don't try to backstep now
> 
> I remember that vocaroo



lol, that was Magnum saying I sound like I have a Texas/Southern accent, but I told him that it was a habit of mine to adjust my voice to the accent of where I was. I do that a lot when I travel for business, it's a mimicry talent.

I also mentioned that my Dad sounds like he's from Texas a little because he was down there before for a period of time.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 10, 2015)

dat stereotype


----------



## Detective (Jun 10, 2015)

JESUS CHRIST, A SEVERE THUNDERSTORM JUST CAME OUT OF NOWHERE

You can hear the downpour rumbling

Is there a major Tornado or something happening in the south?


----------



## Detective (Jun 10, 2015)

視差 said:


> dat stereotype



What stereotype? Are you talking to me? Or Warudo?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 10, 2015)

Detective I remember I visited Alberto and realize they are waiting for that great tornado any day now :scared


----------



## Detective (Jun 10, 2015)

YO, it got all quiet all of a sudden

Like in an instant

Am I in the eye of the storm?


----------



## Ae (Jun 10, 2015)

Get the , it'll notify you if there's precipitation or a storm 5-10 miles before it reach you.


----------



## Detective (Jun 10, 2015)

Will do. I just looked outside. It's fucking sunny and bright now

Hopefully the storm system has just passed by


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2015)

視差 said:


> I thought the trailer they showed last night on ABC was pretty mediocre but I'm still pretty excited to see Spectre.


The game last night was mediocre.  Good lord.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 10, 2015)

Slice said:


> [YOUTUBE]WDqayC1sR7g[/YOUTUBE]



The UK one.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2015)

The World said:


> yasha is a creep!


I WILL NEVER FORGIVE YASHA!

He blew our opportunity to grow film club.  Cordelia, a moderator from another department stumbled into film club one afternoon.  That was good fucking publicity for film club.  We could have recruited new members if Cordelia had enjoyed herself.  We might have new members in this thread too!  But no.  Yasha scared the fuck out of her with his creepiness.


----------



## Grape (Jun 10, 2015)

Yasha just keeping it real. 

Maybe Film Club would have succeeded if people chose better films than Carrie.


----------



## The World (Jun 10, 2015)

Carrie is a great film to riff


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 10, 2015)

Yasha is indeed creepy. I'll never forget the horse story.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 10, 2015)

No, I can't take this any longer. I'll defend my amigo Yasha while he's away! He isn't a creep he is just different but in a good way and being different isn't wrong. It makes him special.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 10, 2015)

Yash would chuck you under a bus if he had the chance, Huey.

..and not just in the metaphorical sense


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 10, 2015)

Yasha has a sexy voice though


----------



## Parallax (Jun 10, 2015)

he does?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 10, 2015)

picking bad movies didn't kill FC; those were some of the funniest nights


----------



## Ae (Jun 10, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> Yasha has a sexy voice though



umm I don't know about that Mike


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 10, 2015)

He always had this "I woke up with a hangover" voice on vocaroo


----------



## Parallax (Jun 10, 2015)

Yasha don't even drink doe


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 10, 2015)

He could doe


----------



## Yasha (Jun 10, 2015)

Ppl in this thread r jelly & salty asf 



Mike and His Friends said:


> Yasha is indeed creepy. I'll never forget the horse story.



Which horse story? 




Nice Dynamite said:


> No, I can't take this any longer. I'll defend my amigo Yasha while he's away! He isn't a creep he is just different but in a good way and being different isn't wrong. It makes him special.



Cheers, my friend. 


Kumiko, the Treasure Hunter is out. I am going to watch it soon and report back. 

For 2015 Japanese cinema, I recommend Parasyte.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 10, 2015)

nobody is salty here, yasha


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2015)

Definitely responsible for wiping out Tron.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2015)

Stunna said:


> picking bad movies didn't kill FC; those were some of the funniest nights


I would make the same claim if I chose Edward Scissorhands.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 10, 2015)

but

you     did


----------



## Stunna (Jun 10, 2015)

Scissorhands isn't even _anywhere_ near the worst thing we watched, anyway


----------



## Yasha (Jun 10, 2015)

Lack of subtitles killed the FC


----------



## Stunna (Jun 10, 2015)

FC will rise again


----------



## Grape (Jun 10, 2015)

along with the South!


----------



## Parallax (Jun 10, 2015)

no it wont, it's as dead as Eno.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 10, 2015)

Para with that black humor


----------



## Yasha (Jun 10, 2015)

Para, you mexicans are hardcore. I just watched that Breaking Bad episode with the snitch's severed head on a tortoise.


----------



## Grape (Jun 10, 2015)

new page get


----------



## Grape (Jun 10, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Para, you mexicans are hardcore. I just watched that Breaking Bad episode with the snitch's severed head on a tortoise.




Para has probably cut off a person's head before. That's why he's cold enough to joke of Enno's demise.


----------



## Ae (Jun 10, 2015)

I'd prefer an alternative version of FC, where we watch the same movie on our own. I could never go on regularly because it was so inconvenient.


----------



## Grape (Jun 10, 2015)

I tried that, Massa. No one was on board.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 10, 2015)

cause it was a lame idea

the fun of FC was everyone watching it at the same time

no one here talks about movies anyway, so why would anyone talk about movies we watched separately


----------



## Stunna (Jun 10, 2015)

I still like group skype as an option


----------



## Parallax (Jun 10, 2015)

the group skype option is the best alternative tbh tbf


----------



## The World (Jun 10, 2015)

i always liked the group skype idea

fuck ennos stream


----------



## Grape (Jun 10, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> No one was on board because you made it.




This hit to my ego


----------



## The World (Jun 10, 2015)

u got alot of cushioning so it prolly didnt hurt


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 10, 2015)

視差 said:


> no it wont, it's as dead as Luc.



Fixed cause bitch got banned


----------



## Grape (Jun 10, 2015)

Luc got banned?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 10, 2015)

I hope Luc finds tranquility and come back soon.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 10, 2015)

Luc is unbanned in a few days


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 10, 2015)

I heard Justin snitched cause Luc trashed him.


----------



## Grape (Jun 10, 2015)

What he get banned for?


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 10, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> More like a mental ward



Masterrace knows what's up as usual.


----------



## Karasu (Jun 10, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Definitely responsible for wiping out Tron.




 yeah but 





> "But before you shed tears for Disney, analyst Eric Handler of MKM Partners reminds THR the studio's already made over $1 billion on Marvel's Avengers: Age of Ultron."




Cheap bastards need to get off that wallet.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2015)

All in.

[YOUTUBE]W-DEy3mylCs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grape (Jun 10, 2015)

What the fuck is Hollywood doing?


Grampazoned.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2015)

Giving us what we want?


----------



## Grape (Jun 10, 2015)

Technically you're right.


----------



## Grape (Jun 10, 2015)

You're one of those dirty libertarians aren't you, Rukia?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2015)

I still remember when Detective brought this to my attention:

[YOUTUBE]bLGFwkRx2HA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grape (Jun 10, 2015)

I too remember yesterday.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2015)

Grape said:


> You're one of those dirty libertarians aren't you, Rukia?


Yes, Grape.  And do you know why?  Because I love liberty!


----------



## Ae (Jun 10, 2015)

stop posting trailers

if we care enough 

we'll find it on our own


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2015)

Discussing them here is better than dedicating an entire thread to them.


----------



## Grape (Jun 10, 2015)

Sometimes I only see new trailers here.


----------



## Grape (Jun 10, 2015)

FBI has seizes computers of Chicago man in connection with the "Fappening" hack


rip


----------



## Stunna (Jun 10, 2015)

got'em**


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 10, 2015)

Wasn't there other hackers involved?

Did he ever get to release the whole batch?

I have so many questions


----------



## The World (Jun 10, 2015)

I'm grateful rukia is posting trailers

great stuff ryuk


----------



## Yasha (Jun 10, 2015)

Rukia said:


> All in.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]W-DEy3mylCs[/YOUTUBE]



Is it just me or Anne is getting more beautiful?


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 10, 2015)

Rukia said:


> All in.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]W-DEy3mylCs[/YOUTUBE]



Why did you post the trailer for The Devil Wears Prada?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 10, 2015)

"I" by Kendrick Lamar is the new "Power" by Kanye West


----------



## Stunna (Jun 10, 2015)

i***


----------



## The World (Jun 10, 2015)

I love you guys


----------



## Stunna (Jun 10, 2015)

white man always gotta be dat snake in the garden


----------



## Stunna (Jun 11, 2015)

oshit, apparently the writer of the original novel also wrote NIMH


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 11, 2015)

The World said:


> I love you guys



aww, com'ere big guy


----------



## Parallax (Jun 11, 2015)

fuck you warudo


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 11, 2015)

Holy shit TV is is just taking up all my movie time . I just can't seem to get into movies anymore.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 11, 2015)

that's how I was a couple months ago

now I can't be arsed to watch any of these TV shows on my plate


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 11, 2015)

I'd watch some movies, but my brother gets upset when I we don't watch our usual shows .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 11, 2015)

What are you currently watching, MM?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 11, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> What are you currently watching, MM?



Banshee, Angel, and GoT.

Probably gonna watch the latest season of Vikings after Banshee.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 11, 2015)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Banshee, Angel, and GoT.
> 
> Probably gonna watch the latest season of Vikings after Banshee.



Yeah, i'm about two episodes away from completing Banshee, I might watch Luthor next, or maybe i'll give Mad Men a second try.


----------



## Grape (Jun 11, 2015)

Mad Men isn't worth a second try.


----------



## Grape (Jun 11, 2015)

Nightcrawler is on Netflix.

Guess that's the best they could get from last year's drams


----------



## Ae (Jun 11, 2015)

Mad Men isn't for the unwashed masses


----------



## Yasha (Jun 11, 2015)

*Fantastic Planet*

My gosh, absolutely love the surreal images and haunting soundtrack.

Stunna, check this out. I think you will love it.

9.5/10


----------



## The World (Jun 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SgCxCZNkQ9E[/YOUTUBE]

looks like an insane LSD trip

I might watch it


----------



## teddy (Jun 11, 2015)

Woah, nightcrawler is on netflix!


----------



## Slice (Jun 11, 2015)

Christopher Lee died 

RIP


----------



## teddy (Jun 11, 2015)

At least he lived to reach a ripe, old age


----------



## Slice (Jun 11, 2015)

Probably the most badass old man in Hollywood.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 11, 2015)

Omg, Christopher Lee is dead!!!!?????!!!! I think I'm going to cry! The Lord of the Rings were my fave!


----------



## The World (Jun 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QuRSCU0tOKs[/YOUTUBE]

didn't i already see this movie with tom hardy? 

at least the fighting in this looks more interesting


----------



## The World (Jun 11, 2015)

Slice said:


> Probably the most badass old man in Hollywood.



what? badass?

do we need an english intervention class for you?


----------



## Detective (Jun 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]PSbj2Mx2By8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 11, 2015)

Man, he was 93 years old. Such a legend 

RIP

I have a feeling Gandalf will be next


----------



## Parallax (Jun 11, 2015)

Ornette Coleman and Christopher Lee died today


----------



## Grape (Jun 11, 2015)

The World said:


> what? badass?
> 
> do we need an english intervention class for you?





The entire character of James Bond is based on Christopher Lee.

No joke.

He was a bad ass for several reasons.


----------



## Pseudo (Jun 11, 2015)

*only yesterday* _4/5_

i'm  exploring ghibli's lesser known films and so far so great! What a gem this was. Definitely my 3rd favorite of theirs.

porco rosso up next.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 11, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Don't read if you don't want feels._ 



Arnold Schwarznegger, Clint Eastwood, Christopher Walken and Stan Lee will die in our lifetime


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 11, 2015)

Btw, nice avatar Stunna. Your choice in avatars is getting much better.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 11, 2015)

He lived longer than most; we all gotta take that  dirt nap sometime.




Caitlyn Jenner said:


> *Spoiler*: _Don't read if you don't want feels._
> 
> 
> 
> Arnold Schwarznegger, Clint Eastwood, Christopher Walken and Stan Lee will die in our lifetime



You don't know this for sure


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 11, 2015)

I know people are dying that I love and I'm scared and sad


----------



## Stunna (Jun 11, 2015)

Caitlyn Jenner said:


> Btw, nice avatar Stunna. Your choice in avatars is getting much better.


thanks, but you'll be saying the opposite soon enough


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 11, 2015)

RIP, Hammer films were some great stuff man.


----------



## Ae (Jun 11, 2015)

Its 90+ outside, I'm about to be dead too.


----------



## Ae (Jun 11, 2015)

Damn... Dusty Rhodes died too.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 11, 2015)

He wasn't a sith tho


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 11, 2015)

He was the American dream


----------



## Stunna (Jun 11, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> He wasn't a sith tho


Christopher Lee?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 11, 2015)

Dusty Rhodes


----------



## Grape (Jun 11, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Its 90+ outside, I'm about to be dead too.




fragile ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Grape (Jun 11, 2015)

Enoo, where have you been?


----------



## Ae (Jun 11, 2015)

Inside Out looks like shit


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2015)

I agree with Masterpiece.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 11, 2015)

I agree with Rukia and Masterrace


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 11, 2015)

But it's at least more interesting than "The Good Dinosaur"


----------



## Grape (Jun 11, 2015)

I know many of you disliked this movie, but I'm glad this news has come out.

Matthew Vaughn confirms plans for Kingsman 2, writing it at the moment


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 11, 2015)

Grape said:


> I know many of you disliked this movie, but I'm glad this news has come out.
> 
> Matthew Vaughn confirms plans for Kingsman 2, writing it at the moment



I swear I was like the only who to really say much bad about Kingsman, and even then I still liked it.


----------



## Ae (Jun 11, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> I swear I was like the only who to really say much bad about Kingsman, and even then I still liked it.



iirc Para wasn't high on it
I didn't love it either


----------



## Stunna (Jun 11, 2015)

Equalizer 2 was confirmed as well


----------



## Parallax (Jun 11, 2015)

I though it was fine, it was well made and funny, but definitely nothing special

I don't see it staying anywhere near my top 10 this year at all tho, especially when Mad Max pretty much BTFO'd the entire action genre this year


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 11, 2015)

I thought the action was well done..

I hope MM lives up to the hype that's set.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 11, 2015)

Gesy

you haven't seen Mad Max yet?

fuck you b


----------



## Grape (Jun 11, 2015)

I'll wait for MM on DVD.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 11, 2015)

u fucks disgust me


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 11, 2015)

I actually had a chance to see it, but i spent most of last month with a fever that refused to quit.


----------



## Grape (Jun 11, 2015)

Tarantino is releasing his new film in 70mm around the country. 

I'll probably see that before MM.


----------



## Ae (Jun 11, 2015)

I'll do Gesy's review for you guys so you don't have to wait

Mad Max: Fury Road: A-

I like action and it's simple enough for my brain to understand


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 11, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> I'll do Gesy's review for you guys so you don't have to wait
> 
> Mad Max: Fury Road: A-
> 
> I like action and it's simple enough for my brain to understand



well there you go


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 11, 2015)

Grape said:


> Tarantino is releasing his new film in 70mm around the country.
> 
> I'll probably see that before MM.



Can't w8 for h8ful 8, m8.


----------



## Grape (Jun 11, 2015)

Tarantino is really going to deliver with this film.

I believe he's broken through his pretentiousness, and has found solid ground in reality.

He's going to be the king of cinema in 2015.


----------



## Grape (Jun 11, 2015)

Tarantino is the Walter White of cinema. He started out great, took a couple wrong roads, committed ultimate evil by making Django, and now has come full circle to release something deeply profound and free of ego.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 11, 2015)

what's grape talking about


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 11, 2015)

ego killed Walter White tho

And Django was good tho; tho I guess you can say it's among his worst films, since mah boi dishes out nothing but quality shit.


----------



## Grape (Jun 11, 2015)

No, Walter killed Heisenberg (ego).

That's what the entire finale was about.

How do you miss that? :0


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 11, 2015)

lol wut? It was his ego that made him go after the people who wronged him. It was his ego that made sure they did not profit another cent from his recipe.

I'd say Heisenburg killed Walt since he lost everything his previous identity had to offer.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 11, 2015)

Swag Bitch


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 11, 2015)

He's tattoo man, he basically can bring his tattoos to life.


----------



## Detective (Jun 11, 2015)

Weather yesterday...


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 11, 2015)

So he's the one responsible for tattooing the whole squad


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 11, 2015)

Detective said:


> Weather yesterday...



I love rain, thunder storms, cold andall this shit


----------



## Ae (Jun 11, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> I love rain, thunder storms, cold andall this shit



Me too.

When it's cloudy, I'm happy.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 11, 2015)

Detective that's a really good camera and the snap shot is gorgeous


----------



## Grape (Jun 11, 2015)

Until the final phone conversation with Walt Jr. he was still justifying his wrongs. Only after hearing his own son's disdain and raw hatred for him, was he able to view himself from another angle, and see the monster that he was. Then he kind of embraced it, but at that point Heisenberg and Walt sort of merge. Heisenberg is integrated into Walter's normal persona. Making a bad ass.

So instead of turning himself in, he eradicates the remaining byproducts of his time as Heisenberg.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 11, 2015)

Gesy don't sell yourself short like that. You can do better.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 11, 2015)

This shia lebeouf routine is getting old, bruh.


----------



## Detective (Jun 11, 2015)

New lakeshore freeway upgrade has been approved. It's going to be a hybrid option.


----------



## Ae (Jun 11, 2015)

No one cares


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 11, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> This shia labeouf routine is getting old, bruh.



I wish I was as talented as Shia Lebeouf.


----------



## Detective (Jun 11, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> No one cares



That sounds like simple country folk talk to me


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 11, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Me too.
> 
> When it's cloudy, I'm happy.



So am I. I like to stare at the rain when it's falling


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 11, 2015)

Detective said:


> New lakeshore freeway upgrade has been approved. It's going to be a hybrid option.



The first world and their organized cities


----------



## Detective (Jun 11, 2015)

It's awesome because even though we're putting up literally 80, 000 condos, we are still maintaining a shitload of green parks and nature throughout the city.


----------



## Ae (Jun 11, 2015)

"We"? I didn't know you worked for the city.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 11, 2015)

Jeez, Dusty Rhodes died too. It wasnt' that long ago that he was on TV.


----------



## Ae (Jun 11, 2015)

It wasn't a health problem, apparently he took a nasty fall.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 11, 2015)

Grape said:


> Until the final phone conversation with Walt Jr. he was still justifying his wrongs. Only after hearing his own son's disdain and raw hatred for him, was he able to view himself from another angle, and see the monster that he was. Then he kind of embraced it, but at that point Heisenberg and Walt sort of merge. Heisenberg is integrated into Walter's normal persona. Making a bad ass.
> 
> So instead of turning himself in, he eradicates the remaining byproducts of his time as Heisenberg.



That kinda what my final sentence was trying to convey. but  I also feel like Walt lost more and more of himself with each passing season and by the finale there wasn't any left. 

I guess it's open for interpretation.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 11, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> I wish I was as talented as Shia Lebeouf.



Don't let your dreams be dreams


----------



## Detective (Jun 11, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> "We"? I didn't know you worked for the city.



I pay taxes for that shit. And actually am proud of where I live.



Also:


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 11, 2015)

Lol you read the new chapter D?


I didn't know paternity test existed in Naruto.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 11, 2015)

Kishi is the master of comedy, OP stuff


----------



## Detective (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## Cyphon (Jun 11, 2015)

*Strange Magic*

Like the visual style but outside of that there wasn't much good. It found a little rhythm in the 3rd act but was abysmal until then and being just okay after that couldn't save it.

1.5/5


----------



## Ae (Jun 11, 2015)

Detective said:


> I pay taxes for that shit. And actually am proud of where I live.



You're still not involved


----------



## Detective (Jun 11, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> You're still not involved



I voted for that as part of the public polls


----------



## Ae (Jun 11, 2015)

Detective said:


> I voted for that as part of the public polls



You still don't have anything to do with it


----------



## Detective (Jun 11, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> You still don't have anything to do with it



I like to think my opinion swayed the city vote


----------



## Ae (Jun 11, 2015)

Detective said:


> I like to think my opinion swayed the city vote



You can think whatever you want

Your opinion was irrelevant


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 11, 2015)

Detective said:


>


----------



## Detective (Jun 11, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> You can think whatever you want
> 
> Your opinion was irrelevant



Your opinion is irrelevant

Because mine is relevant

lololololol


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 11, 2015)

lol

Last chapter was a troll fest


----------



## Detective (Jun 11, 2015)

Mike with dat avy choice


----------



## Yasha (Jun 11, 2015)

*Kumiko, the Treasure Hunter*

Rinko's performance as the delusional Kumino was spot on. I like the mood of the movie, being a lonesome wanderer myself. Hope to visit Minnesota one day.

7.5/10


----------



## Grape (Jun 11, 2015)

Masterrace making Detective face reality.



Also Det, pride is a terrible quality.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 11, 2015)

Detective said:


> Mike with dat avy choice


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 11, 2015)

Detective said:


> Mike with dat avy choice



Definitely better than his prevous one.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 11, 2015)

Previous avy was fine Gesy


----------



## Detective (Jun 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]tKAF-mhdI08[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 11, 2015)

Detective you better watch sense 8 bitch. I still have hopes you have better taste than most of the plebs here


----------



## Ae (Jun 11, 2015)

Detective said:


> Your opinion is irrelevant
> 
> Because mine is relevant
> 
> lololololol



[vocaroo]s1GmVtQ4flrH[/vocaroo]


----------



## Detective (Jun 11, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> Detective you better watch sense 8 bitch. I still have hopes you have better taste than most of the plebs here



I dunno man, those Wakowskijahsjahsjhajshja Siblings have been on a massive losing streak since Matrix

I am hesitant


----------



## Detective (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## Ae (Jun 11, 2015)

Detective said:


> I dunno man, those Wakowskijahsjahsjhajshja Siblings have been on a massive losing streak since Matrix
> 
> I am hesitant



[vocaroo]s1GmVtQ4flrH[/vocaroo]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 11, 2015)

*Kill the Messenger*

+great pacing
+great acting
+great cinematography
-didn't struck the landing smooth enough in the end.

B-


----------



## Ae (Jun 11, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> *Kill the Messenger*
> 
> +great pacing
> +great acting
> ...



[vocaroo]s1GmVtQ4flrH[/vocaroo]


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 11, 2015)

Detective said:


> I dunno man, those Wakowskijahsjahsjhajshja Siblings have been on a massive losing streak since Matrix
> 
> I am hesitant



Just do it. You'll not regret it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 11, 2015)

You're welcome


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 11, 2015)

Detective said:


>



Why does Kishi hate his creation so bad????


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 11, 2015)

Well, there was this rumour that Sakura can't actually have kids so they used Karin for that purpose, but then you have Messiah Naruto who can make eyes grow where they don't exist so he could have made Sakura fertile. But knowing Kishi he wouldn't follow this logic anyway


----------



## Detective (Jun 11, 2015)

That comment from the VA's about Sakura having a close bond with Naruto and Hinata that's stronger than marriage


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 11, 2015)

Detective said:


> That comment from the VA's about Sakura having a close bond with Naruto and Hinata that's stronger than marriage



Wot???


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 11, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> Well, there was this rumour that Sakura can't actually have kids so they used Karin for that purpose, but then you have Messiah Naruto who can make eyes grow where they don't exist so he could have made Sakura fertile. But knowing Kishi he wouldn't follow this logic anyway



even if that is the case, kishi still shitted on her in my opinion. What is the point of this? to prove family isn't just blood related? 

Com'on man


----------



## Ae (Jun 11, 2015)

>You guys are really discussion Naruto


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 11, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> even if that is the case, kishi still shitted on her in my opinion. What is the point of this? to prove family isn't just blood related?
> 
> Com'on man



Yeah, it's clear he hates her for some reason


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 11, 2015)

The DNA sample use was of Sakura and Karin was the girl that deliver the baby.


----------



## The World (Jun 11, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> Well, there was this rumour that Sakura can't actually have kids so they used Karin for that purpose, but then you have Messiah Naruto who can make eyes grow where they don't exist so he could have made Sakura fertile. But knowing Kishi he wouldn't follow this logic anyway



He lost that power when Rikudo Sennin went away


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 11, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> >You guys are really discussion Naruto



inorite?

it's 2007 again!


----------



## The World (Jun 11, 2015)

I wanna be young again

take me back gesy


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 11, 2015)

_You_ wanna be young?

I'm going through a quarter life crisis here.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 11, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> I love rain, thunder storms, cold and all this shit


first time I've agreed with Mike


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 11, 2015)

who's in your Avy, Stunna?

It's a step down from your previous.


----------



## Ae (Jun 11, 2015)

Stunna said:


> first time I've agreed with Mike



You didn't think the men he posted were attractive?


----------



## The World (Jun 11, 2015)

Stunna said:


> first time I've agreed with Mike



what is this tinder?

who cares


----------



## Stunna (Jun 11, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> who's in your Avy, Stunna?


Reese Witherspoon from "Freeway"



> It's a step down from your previous.


don't give a darn; movie was dope



Masterrace said:


> You didn't think the men he posted were attractive?


I don't remember specifically who he posted, but sure, I'm sure they were handsome


----------



## The World (Jun 11, 2015)

i'm serious doe


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 11, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> You didn't think the men he posted were attractive?



Stunna felt uneasy


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 11, 2015)

The World said:


> what is this tinder?
> 
> who cares


----------



## Ae (Jun 11, 2015)

I can assure you whoever made that definition have never been on Tinder or never gotten a match.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 11, 2015)

this.dick.ain't.freeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Grape (Jun 11, 2015)

Gesy's dick has overhead costs.

gasoline
van maintenance 
candy


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2015)

A raptor on the back of a T Rex attacking a man-made dinosaur.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 11, 2015)

Wait, did rukia just spoil me on JP3's final fight?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 11, 2015)

Also, Aren't all the dinosaurs "man made"?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2015)

That new dinosaur got his ass beat!


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Also, Aren't all the dinosaurs "man made"?


Technically.  This one fits that phraseology a little better than like say a standard t-rex.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 11, 2015)

Chris Pratt's Ratpack actually put in work?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



They betray the humans almost right away.  It was a dumb idea.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2015)

The raptors are the best characters; like usual.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 11, 2015)

Ugh, from what I hear, Jurassic World is decent, but not worth the erection I'm sporting right now. Better start getting it soft.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 11, 2015)

why did it get you hard in the first place


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 11, 2015)

Stunna's asking the questions no one wants the answers to.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 11, 2015)

I'm watching JW just for the sake of nostalgia.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 11, 2015)

you're right, Gesy


----------



## Yasha (Jun 11, 2015)

Stunna, stop feeding Martial's fantasy.


----------



## Ae (Jun 12, 2015)

*Alien*: Decent 7

A bit disappointing


----------



## Stunna (Jun 12, 2015)

turrible


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 12, 2015)

Stunna said:


> why did it get you hard in the first place



Because I love "Jurassic Park" and I love the idea behind "Jurassic World". The only thing that can strengthen my erection if it they did a cross-over with Carnosaur. 

The finale would be the T-Rex from JP1 taking on the giant puppet T-Rex from C1.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 12, 2015)

Masterrace! You fucking suck!


----------



## Ae (Jun 12, 2015)

GG Detective

Link


----------



## Grape (Jun 12, 2015)

>not expecting AI to take over every career


----------



## Grape (Jun 12, 2015)

I miss Greg 

[youtube]DZzCKgrmyvw[/youtube]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 12, 2015)

The social careers i'm interested in are safe tho


----------



## Parallax (Jun 12, 2015)

Man this new Hannibal episode was incredible


----------



## Grape (Jun 12, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> The social careers i'm interested in are safe tho




Nothing is safe.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 12, 2015)

視差 said:


> Man this new Hannibal episode was incredible



Didn't think it was possible, but they actually stepped it up from last season.

I haven't seen today's episode yet, but the previous one was beautiful.


----------



## Grape (Jun 12, 2015)

*nightcrawler - b+*

I'm still not sure if this is a comedy or not.


----------



## Ae (Jun 12, 2015)

視差 said:


> Man this new Hannibal episode was incredible



It was alright


----------



## The World (Jun 12, 2015)

masterrace looking to be universally hated


----------



## The World (Jun 12, 2015)

Kumiko Treasure Hunter - 7/10

beautifully shot

depressing as fuck

some funny moments do help lighten the mood but just a sad quiet film about a sad lonely women with big dreams


----------



## Yasha (Jun 12, 2015)

She was plain delusional.


----------



## The World (Jun 12, 2015)

yes i imagine she was a female yasha

no doubt yasha tried to track down jena and propose to her thinking making a grand gesture like in the movies would guarantee her saying yes


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 12, 2015)

The World said:


> no doubt yasha tried to track down jena and propose to her thinking making a grand gesture like in the movies would guarantee her saying yes



lol **


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 12, 2015)

Wow, Jurassic World is getting a lot of two sided reviews. Not expecting much


----------



## Stunna (Jun 12, 2015)

that's better than the straight up panning I expected, but I'm still not expecting much either


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 12, 2015)

I thought transracial people were a myth


----------



## Yasha (Jun 12, 2015)

*Close Encounters of the Third Kind*

Pace too slow. Had to keep pressing fast forward.

5.5/10


----------



## Stunna (Jun 12, 2015)

dammit, Yasha


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 12, 2015)

she white, mike


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 12, 2015)

She's black and you have to respect that. I know Stunna is transracial as well


----------



## Stunna (Jun 12, 2015)

shut your stupid ass up, man

shit.


----------



## Ae (Jun 12, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> She's black and you have to respect that. I know Stunna is transracial as well



He _was_ a little white girl


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 12, 2015)

The World said:


> no doubt yasha tried to track down jena and propose to her thinking making a grand gesture like in the movies would guarantee her saying yes


----------



## Grape (Jun 12, 2015)

Warudo calling Yasha desperate?


----------



## Grape (Jun 12, 2015)

Some asshole hit me while pulling into my cardiologist's parking garage.

Scraped my truck, then had the nerve to call the police on me for hit and run, while I parked my fucking shit.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 12, 2015)

grape stay in trouble with the law


----------



## Stunna (Jun 12, 2015)

well, that's good


----------



## Grape (Jun 12, 2015)

is it though?

or was it my fault, and i'm just super manipulative?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 12, 2015)

.


----------



## Detective (Jun 12, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> I thought transracial people were a myth


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 12, 2015)

Time for the media to expose the weaboos

white and black alike


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 12, 2015)

Pimp hand so strong she skipped white


----------



## Detective (Jun 12, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Pimp hand so strong she skipped white



And went straight to Goshujin-sama

Warudo's dream


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 12, 2015)

But seriously, this news have been all over the radio this morning and I can't believe people are saying things like "If Bruce jenner can be a woman, why can't she be black?"


----------



## Detective (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Everyone in the theatre knew the Indominus Rex was part Raptor before Pratt's character.


----------



## Detective (Jun 12, 2015)

I was if Stunna feels a reverse kindred bond with that woman, doe

Like living in Mirror Worlds


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 12, 2015)

Detective I don't condone the hitting of women. Please remove your gif, thanks my friend.

Rukia

*Spoiler*: __ 



they should have invested in some tanks


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 12, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Detective I don't condone the hitting of women. Please remove your gif, thanks my friend.
> 
> Rukia
> 
> ...



they should have invested in brain bombs


----------



## Detective (Jun 12, 2015)

That woman cast in Tropic Thunder 2


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 12, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> they should have invested in brain bombs



That's too expensive or too tedious to implant, rigged the entire island with devices that released a stronger deadlier version of mustard gas. 

Then have underwater mines for the mosasaur


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2015)

Detective.  The raptors are the best part of the movie.  I love how they don't care about the size of their opponent.


----------



## Detective (Jun 12, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Detective.  The raptors are the best part of the movie.  I love how they don't care about the size of their opponent.



Reminding me of an exact opposite team of Raptors I know IRL


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 12, 2015)

Detective said:


> That woman cast in Tropic Thunder 2



There hasn't been an announcement for Tropic thunder 2? And who was cast ?


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 12, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> But seriously, this news have been all over the radio this morning and I can't believe people are saying things like "If Bruce jenner can be a woman, why can't she be black?"



Stunna will feel offended.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 12, 2015)

Stunna is open to a lot of things actually, so he won't be .


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 12, 2015)

I thought he hadn't come to terms with his inner race. Good to know that.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 12, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> That's too expensive or too tedious to implant, rigged the entire island with devices that released a stronger deadlier version of mustard gas.
> 
> Then have underwater mines for the mosasaur



I don't think expense is a problem to people who can buy an island and fill it with genetically engineered lizards,bro.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 12, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I don't think expense is a problem to people who can buy an island and fill it with genetically engineered lizards,bro.



The insurance rates for all the deaths though


----------



## Detective (Jun 12, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> The insurance rates for all the deaths though



Act of Nature?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 12, 2015)

Detective said:


> Act of Nature?



Wrath*


I don't blame the animals, I blame the suits .


----------



## Ae (Jun 12, 2015)

*The Wrestler*: Light 7


----------



## Ae (Jun 12, 2015)

You freaks need to try this


----------



## Parallax (Jun 12, 2015)

the link isn't any good.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2015)

The audience applauded a couple of times during Jurassic World btw.  At the end obviously.  And when the Indominus Rex was defeated.  Unusual to hear applause in Oklahoma City.


----------



## Detective (Jun 12, 2015)

I can see it, it's one of those Pepperidge Farm Pirouette, and apparently Massacoon likes fudge flavour.


----------



## Detective (Jun 12, 2015)

Gonna see Jurassic World tonight with some friends. It's one of their turns to buy tickets this time, and they chose the 3D option.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm going to see it alone today. :33


----------



## Parallax (Jun 12, 2015)

i'm not gonna see it because I am poor 

I rewatched portions of Hannibal's most recent episode today.  Man that Abigail scene doesn't get easier to watch each time at all


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 12, 2015)

Shut up, Para.


----------



## Detective (Jun 12, 2015)

Dat gore fetish


----------



## Ae (Jun 12, 2015)

視差 said:


> i'm not gonna see it because I am poor
> 
> I rewatched portions of Hannibal's most recent episode today.  Man that Abigail scene doesn't get easier to watch each time at all



I didn't think it was hard to watch


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2015)

Para.  What did you think of Fargo?


----------



## Parallax (Jun 12, 2015)

I haven't seen Fargo


----------



## Ae (Jun 12, 2015)

視差 said:


> I haven't seen Fargo



I'm legit going to spoil it for you if you don't watch it by the end of this month.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2015)

Seriously.  You must be doing this just to be an asshole.  See if I ever recommend another show to you.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 12, 2015)

>Hannibal
>gore porn

dat low tier bait


----------



## Parallax (Jun 12, 2015)

spoil me and I'll just never watch it


----------



## Ae (Jun 12, 2015)

視差 said:


> spoil me and I'll just never watch it



It's going to be your lost.

We've already seen it.


----------



## Ae (Jun 12, 2015)

If you got time to _rewatch_ Hannibal, there's no excuse to not watch Fargo.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 12, 2015)

I just rewatched part of last night's episode

I didn't rewatch a full season o.O


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2015)

*Jurassic World (2015)* - Safest and most bland movie in the franchise. With some cool action scenes stuffed in there. Also, obvious sequel bait. 

*5/10*

But I still do want to see it again for the action scenes.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2015)

True Survivor is a great music video Detective.  I love that I am seeing it get a lot of mentions on facebook.


----------



## Detective (Jun 12, 2015)

HOFF9000


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2015)

Jurassic World cruising to an over 150 million dollar weekend.  Take that Tomorrowland.  Shove your preachy message up your ass.  A bunch of visual dinosaurs fucking crushed you.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm actually surprised at how successful this movie seems to be, everyone keeps coming back and saying it was pretty mediocre or bad and yet it generates money.

tfw Mad Max flopped


----------



## Detective (Jun 12, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Jurassic World cruising to an over 150 million dollar weekend.



Wait, seriously?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 12, 2015)

Nightcrawler is on Netflix now . Was hyped af when the movie came out, but I couldn't see it since i had to work on the the 2 days my theater actually had it. Gonna watch it in a few minutes.



視差 said:


> I haven't seen Fargo



You should. It's damn good. Lorne Malvo is one of the best villains ever.


----------



## Ae (Jun 12, 2015)

Can't believe you guys went to see _Jurassic World_


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2015)

Nightcrawler is fucking sweet.





Detective said:


> Wait, seriously?


Link


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 12, 2015)

視差 said:


> I'm actually surprised at how successful this movie seems to be, everyone keeps coming back and saying it was pretty mediocre or bad and yet it generates money.
> 
> tfw Mad Max flopped



lol unlike Mad Max, Jurassic Park is still pretty popular with the general public.

CGI Dinos too OP


----------



## Detective (Jun 12, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Link



Wow, Dinos too stronk


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 12, 2015)

*Horrible Bosses 2*

Not as good as the first but still okay fun to be had. The main thing that keeps the movie going is the chemistry of the main 3. If you liked them in the first you basically get more of that here, just not as funny overall. There were a few good laughs and it was a solid enough comedy.

3/5


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 12, 2015)

plus Chris Pratt has star power now


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 12, 2015)

Jurassic World just sold on name alone .


----------



## Grape (Jun 12, 2015)

Fuck Chris Pratt.

Sell out. I was a fan before all this shit.


----------



## Ae (Jun 12, 2015)

There's plenty of others chubby celebrities you could relate to Grape.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 12, 2015)

Grape's just mad because Pratt is no longer a representative for the fat community.

Edit: ayyyyyy


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 12, 2015)

man, the heart scene in hannibal was something else.


----------



## Grape (Jun 12, 2015)

We need him on our side.

Right, Warudo?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2015)

Fuck you Para.  Mad Max can still become profitable.  The international crowd just needs to help out.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 12, 2015)

you mean it has to carry us


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2015)

No.  We did our part.  Mad Max made more than they could have ever expected in the US.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2015)

Did anyone here see Focus?  Was it any good?  And how did Margot Robbie look in it?


----------



## Parallax (Jun 12, 2015)

That's a damn lie and you know it


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2015)

It was an R rated film up against that Pitch Perfect juggernaut.  I think it did well just staying competitive.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 12, 2015)

Mad Max flopped, really? I thought it's done very well.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 12, 2015)

Rukia confirmed apologist

disgusting


----------



## Grape (Jun 12, 2015)

I streamed a cam version of Mad Max.

The movie wasn't great, the cam quality was decent.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 12, 2015)

Grape your trolling has gone down several notches, it's just kind of sad now.


----------



## Grape (Jun 12, 2015)

If I were trolling, I would have said I streamed it to my phone, but I didn't.


I streamed it to my 11" windows 8 POS at work.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2015)

The problem with Mad Max is the budget.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2015)

Twenty minutes into fifty shades of grey.  This guy is a fucking creep and a stalker.


----------



## Grape (Jun 12, 2015)

The problem with Mad Max are the fanboys.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2015)

Grape, I heard that the Game of Thrones finale leaked.  Is that true?  And have you seen it already?


----------



## Grape (Jun 12, 2015)

Yes, and yes.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2015)

What did you think?


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 12, 2015)

I really wanted to watch Mad Max but when i finally had the time and energy to do so it was no longer in theaters.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm going to finish 50 shades.  I think I have to watch it in increments though.  Too many cringeworthy moments.  The male lead is a dud too.  He is turning in what I would call a bored performance.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 12, 2015)

Rukia, you really need to get that masochism checked out by a professional.

*Nightcrawler*- Holy shit what a disturbing movie . Really not what I expected, but a great thriller nonetheless.

*My rating: 8.3/10*


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2015)

Jake was so good.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 12, 2015)

He was.

Reminded me of one creep I knew in high school.


----------



## Ae (Jun 12, 2015)

*Psycho* (1960): Decent 8

Pretty good


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2015)

"I will never ask you to do anything that I wouldn't do myself."

After we have spent an entire film with the character discovering that there are no limits to what he is willing to do.  He made that black female police detective look like a goddamn fool.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 12, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Seriously.  You must be doing this just to be an asshole.  See if I ever recommend another show to you.


yeah, there really is no excuse for Para's behavior



Rukia said:


> Did anyone here see Focus?  Was it any good?  And how did Margot Robbie look in it?


it was 'aight; Robbie was bomb as usual

and never underestimate the power of brand name recognition. my dad hates sci-fi and he wants to see Jurassic World just because he loves the ride at Universal Studios


----------



## Parallax (Jun 13, 2015)

someone tell stunna to shut the hell up


----------



## Stunna (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2015)

Oh yeah.  And since I saw Jurassic World at the IMAX.  I got like 5 minutes of Ant Man.  It looked funnier than I expected.  And I think others in the audience agree with that assessment.


----------



## Grape (Jun 13, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Oh yeah.  And since I saw Jurassic World at the IMAX.  I got like 5 minutes of Ant Man.  It looked funnier than I expected.  And I think others in the crowd agree with that assessment.




Those people in the theatre with you.... don't know what kind of man they're in the presence of.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 13, 2015)

*Chappie*

great concept; poor execution

B-


----------



## Grape (Jun 13, 2015)

I heard if you say Chappie three times, TetraVaal shows up.


----------



## Ae (Jun 13, 2015)

>Bad execution
>B-

wot?


----------



## Grape (Jun 13, 2015)

I listened to Rage Against the Machine today.

Now I yearn for chaotic overthrow.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 13, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> >Bad execution
> >B-
> 
> wot?





It didn't meet it's full potential but I still enjoyed it more than the average film. Blomkamp did a good job with the titled character, but the human gangsters that took up most of the screen time were annoying as hell. I understand their purpose, but it  could've been better written.


----------



## Grape (Jun 13, 2015)

I heard that movie has those two meth head white rappers from South Africa in it.

Instant no-watch for me.


----------



## Detective (Jun 13, 2015)

*Film:* Jurassic World
*Rating:* ★★★ out of ★★★★★
*Comments:* Just came back from seeing it, and it was a decent film, but the last 40 minutes were awesomely stupid in a great way. And the final fight of the movie seemed like a WWE battle royale complete with an RKO outta nowhere.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 13, 2015)

Jurassic World: B-/B

It's fun...but just doesn't have much of an impact. One thing that annoyed me is that characters will spend an entire scene tearing up and being sad at the death of a dinosaur, but none of the character deaths garnerr any reactions. Even one majorly tragic death isn't treated with a significant amount of emotion. 

Every death scene in JP1 and JP2 had some sort of 'bite' to it. Either it was sad, intense or gratifying. I think the MPAA has gotten too strict, as most of these kills were either implied or just too clean. Review will likely be up tomorrow.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 13, 2015)

So i don't get to see people being torn apart?

no thanks


----------



## Parallax (Jun 13, 2015)

Man Gesy you better not see that film in theaters first over Mad Max


----------



## Detective (Jun 13, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> So i don't get to see people being torn apart?
> 
> no thanks



There was only like 2-4 clean/clear POV kills. Everything else was like a partial cut-away from the main POV. Or seen from a distance.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 13, 2015)

Lol, i'm not interested in Jurassic World, Para.


----------



## Detective (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## Grape (Jun 13, 2015)

Why do the original raptors look better than these new shits?


----------



## Grape (Jun 13, 2015)

Day 1.

[youtube]nab8l8IMgI8[/youtube]


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 13, 2015)

At one point, you see the i-Rex chomp someone in their jaws and blood sprays everywhere, but it's quick and...just kinda clean I guess. The most disturbing death scene is 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the chick gets swallowed whole by that giant water one. Even the villains death doesn't stop that




I will admit that the I-rex's second official kill wasn't bad. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Primarily because you don't expect the Rex to just toss the car away. You really do feel for that poor fat guy.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2015)

I can't do it Grape.  I can't watch that movie.  I don't want to see Bruce Willis again.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2015)

Detective. This is all I was thinking about during Jurassic World:



Detective said:


>


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2015)

Jurassic World estimate has once again been adjusted.  Possible 180 million dollar weekend now.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 13, 2015)

*Akira*

7.5/10


----------



## The World (Jun 13, 2015)

yasha sucks dick


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 13, 2015)

Yeah he does. But he does it well 

Superfast: F

Spoof flick by Friedberg and Seltzer. The best part was when I fell asleep.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 13, 2015)

20 minutes into Fargo pilot and I think it's enjoyable.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2015)

Fargo.  Wish I could watch it for the first time.


----------



## Karasu (Jun 13, 2015)

dat ass back there in the distance  


*Expelled from Paradise - Meh/10*


Caught this because of the 'cell-look' CG. It has its moments, but it needs work. They could've done a lot more with the story given some of the themes (AI and sentience, virtual reality vs IRL, freedom, etc). Steve Blum did a fair job with this (as always, that voice is a fucking luxury), but the voice acting for Angela just sucked ass - (given it was Wendee Lee I have to think something was amiss in the direction that was given to her).


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2015)

Not my type Black Sun.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 13, 2015)

that's cuz she's not white


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2015)

There are exceptions to that rule.


----------



## Karasu (Jun 13, 2015)

couldn't load image files for a second. Anyway how about...


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The World (Jun 13, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Not my type Black Sun.



yovanna is everyones type u pleb


----------



## Stunna (Jun 13, 2015)

/adblocked


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2015)

Come on Warudo.  Don't stab me in the back bro.  I totally supported your Nathalie Emmanuel claims in the Game of Thrones thread.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2015)

Detective said:


> *Film:* Jurassic World
> *Rating:* ★★★ out of ★★★★★
> *Comments:* Just came back from seeing it, and it was a decent film, but the last 40 minutes were awesomely stupid in a great way. And the final fight of the movie seemed like a WWE battle royale complete with an RKO outta nowhere.


Yeah.  That was great.  The Indominus got his fucking ass kicked!  That's what he gets for bringing his weak shit to a battle of that magnitude.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 13, 2015)

Look at this shit right here.



So my plan is to go to the 10:15PM XD theater (because better seats and sound) which is usually only $2 extras which is no big deal to me but now as you can see they add Real D and 3D on top of the XD viewing which makes the movie ticket $6 extra thus makes the movie ticket $16.

I hate how theaters are put useless 3D titles into XD theaters just so they can make more money. This shit is getting outrageous.


----------



## Slice (Jun 13, 2015)

Theatres are getting ripped off by the publishers doe. They don't really make a lot more money because if that


----------



## Detective (Jun 13, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Detective. This is all I was thinking about during Jurassic World:



He would have brought justice to the fallen, and arrested that villainous I-Rex.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 13, 2015)

these dudes rode the Jurassic Park ride at Universal Studios for 12 hours straight


----------



## Detective (Jun 13, 2015)

Rukia, guess what's getting a remake?



> Michael Don Paul is slated to direct. American Pie writer David H. Steinberg is set to pen the screenplay, which involves some big changes form the original Arnold vehicle. The leading cop with will be paired with an Indian sidekick named Sanjit. Instead of hunting down a criminal’s ex-wife, it’s tracking down a lost flash drive…that finds its way to a kids’ classroom. Hilarity will likely ensue.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 13, 2015)

Is there nuff love for Kung Fury here?

What a 80s mix of nostalgia and mess


----------



## Detective (Jun 13, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Is there nuff love for Kung Fury here?
> 
> What a 80s mix of nostalgia and mess



Speedy


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 13, 2015)

Gay **


----------



## Ae (Jun 13, 2015)

*Rear Window* (1954): Strong 7


----------



## Parallax (Jun 13, 2015)

super gay.


----------



## Detective (Jun 13, 2015)

Para/Gesy


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2015)

Detective.  Were you surprised that the Indominus was getting beaten up so easily?


----------



## Detective (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## Detective (Jun 13, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Detective.  Were you surprised that the Indominus was getting beaten up so easily?



Those other dinos had street fighting experience.

Indominus had no chance.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2015)

Indominus shit itself when Blue revived.


----------



## Detective (Jun 13, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Indominus shit itself when Blue revived.



Yeah it was like " AWW HELL NO"


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 13, 2015)

Detective said:


> Speedy



D my man I will be suitably unimpressed if the movie and the music video isn't voted the best of the year.

You just can't Hassel the Hoff without consequences breh


----------



## Detective (Jun 13, 2015)

HOFF9000


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2015)

Come on.  For a thirty minute experience.  The movie was pretty damn fun.  And easy to watch.  And best of all.  It was free.  Seems like the cheapskates around here should enjoy it.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 13, 2015)

speedy with the low standards


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2015)

Detective said:


> Yeah it was like " AWW HELL NO"


I actually think that the next batch of scientists could grow another Indominus if they want.  Worst case scenario their creation can be taken down pretty easily.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 13, 2015)

If it was a full length movie I think it would have been less enjoyable. They stumbled on a big hit if they look at a sequel with the same flavour.

Plus the feels and smiles still haven't stopped. 

The VHS effect was brill


----------



## Detective (Jun 13, 2015)

視差 said:


> speedy with the low standards



> Speedy called out for low standards
> He didn't make a Movie 43 thead
> The L that keeps on giving


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2015)

Para doesn't understand the 80's.


----------



## Detective (Jun 13, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> The VHS effect was brill



It featured the main nemesis of the 80's. VHS tracking


----------



## Stunna (Jun 13, 2015)

Kung Fu Panda 3, D


----------



## Parallax (Jun 13, 2015)

Rukia mad as fuck I would rather put on a good 80s action flick than some nostalgia homage


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 13, 2015)

Detective said:


> > Speedy called out for low standards
> > He didn't make a Movie 43 thead
> > The L that keeps on giving



Bro this gift


----------



## Detective (Jun 13, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I actually think that the next batch of scientists could grow another Indominus if they want.  Worst case scenario their creation can be taken down pretty easily.



lol, did you see that screen on the PC where it said Rexalus-Alpha or something?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 13, 2015)

Detective said:


> It featured the main nemesis of the 80's. VHS tracking



Fuck betamax man 

Thor's entrance


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2015)

No.  I will look for it the next time I see the movie.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2015)

Jurassic World isn't great.  But give it to me over that piece of crap Age of Ultron any day.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 13, 2015)

Rukia I now have the urge to watch the last action hero due to KT.


----------



## Detective (Jun 13, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Jurassic World isn't great.  But give it to me over that piece of crap Age of Ultron any day.



This. So Much This.

I think the T-Rex could take out Marvel Thor to be honest


----------



## Detective (Jun 13, 2015)

Rukia said:


> No.  I will look for it the next time I see the movie.



It was apparently going to be a custom made T-Rex variant, that the chinese looking doctor was cooking up before the evacuation.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2015)

I saw Last Action Hero at the theatre.  That must have been at least 20 years ago though.


----------



## The World (Jun 13, 2015)

i'm the only one here who likes kung fu panda


----------



## Parallax (Jun 13, 2015)

I saw Last Action Hero in theaters too

goddamn I'm old


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2015)

I never saw the sequel.  Hated the first one though.  Jack Black made the character unlikable.  And every joke was that the panda is fat and out of shape.  I can only take so much of that.


----------



## Detective (Jun 13, 2015)

The World said:


> i'm the only one here who likes kung fu panda


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2015)

Permit.. denied.


----------



## The World (Jun 13, 2015)

i'm adblocking stunna from my life


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 13, 2015)

I bet his family call him slim Jim or something in the movie 

I also think they're holding back doing a love interest between tigress and Po.


----------



## Detective (Jun 13, 2015)

To be honest, Warudo did stan Kung Fu Panda before Stunna

I mean, he's older than him, too

So there is that


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 13, 2015)

>Stanning for Kung fu Panda

...


----------



## Karasu (Jun 13, 2015)

dat Panda


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 13, 2015)

Yo D/Rukia, do budget and B movies make good sequels with extra money and resources? 

I hope they won't take themselves too seriously in the next one.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 13, 2015)

Gesy, what's your favourite 80s movie?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 13, 2015)

Stanning is a strong word, but I am a fan; they're good movies.



and don't even get in my damn face 'bout this shit either


----------



## Grape (Jun 13, 2015)

Kung Fu Panda is a crock of shit, and Jack Black is a cancer to society.


----------



## Detective (Jun 13, 2015)

Stunna said:


> and don't even get in my damn face 'bout this shit either



Cuz you will eat anything that gets close to your mouth?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 13, 2015)

that was a weak ass joke, my dude


----------



## Detective (Jun 13, 2015)

Stunna said:


> that was a weak ass joke, my dude



Your jawline is weakass


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 13, 2015)

Shrek and Kung Fu Panda?

Which is the better franchise?


----------



## Grape (Jun 13, 2015)

Shrek, easily.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 13, 2015)

Kung Fu Panda, easy.

Shrek's got one good movie.


----------



## Grape (Jun 13, 2015)

Kung Fu Panda is on that healthy at every size bullshit.


----------



## Detective (Jun 13, 2015)

Shrek


----------



## Karasu (Jun 13, 2015)

Panda is better.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 13, 2015)

D is so serious tonight


----------



## The World (Jun 13, 2015)

Grape said:


> Kung Fu Panda is a crock of shit, and Jack Black is a cancer to society.



is it because he resembles you?


----------



## The World (Jun 13, 2015)

shrek is meh

if they took all the good parts from all three movies and combined it into 1 then i would say shrek

but otherwise nah


----------



## Karasu (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 13, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Gesy, what's your favourite 80s movie?



Terminator/Beverly hills Cop/ Ferris Bueller's Day off



Stunna said:


> Stanning is a strong word, but I am a fan; they're good movies.
> 
> 
> 
> and don't even get in my damn face 'bout this shit either



Yeah stanning would imply Kung fu Panda has become some sort of obsession. Stanning for Kung Fu panda would mean you sleep in a Panda suit on panda bedsheets.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 13, 2015)

warudo knows what's up


----------



## Detective (Jun 13, 2015)

Fuck Shrek


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 13, 2015)

Eh Gesy I expected you'd like 80s brat pack movies since you like Ferris Bueller.


----------



## Detective (Jun 13, 2015)

Speedy

[YOUTUBE]RCyOUR2FbU8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 13, 2015)

>tfw you wanted to copy and paste Speedy's Puss in Boots avy, only to remember it isn't there.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 13, 2015)

Beat you to it, D.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 13, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Eh Gesy I expected you'd like 80s brat pack movies since you like Ferris Bueller.



It's been scientifically proven that only psychopaths dislike Ferris Bueller.

trufax


----------



## Detective (Jun 13, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Beat you to it, D.



Technically, you wouldn't even know it existed if I hadn't found the gifs from the chinese version of the teaser trailer

Whutch talkin' bout, Stunna?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 13, 2015)

bitch, I woulda made the gif set myself if the trailer hadn't been taken down before I finished the movie I was watching earlier


----------



## Ae (Jun 13, 2015)

inb4 Panda 3 sucks


----------



## Detective (Jun 13, 2015)

Stunna said:


> bitch, I woulda made the gif set myself if the trailer hadn't been taken down before I finished the movie I was watching earlier



That sure sounds like loser talk


----------



## Stunna (Jun 13, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> inb4 Panda 3 sucks


well, it is usually the third one that drops the ball


----------



## Detective (Jun 13, 2015)

Stunna said:


> well, it is usually the third one that drops the ball



Um, that's what people actually say about the 2nd film in a series, doe


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 13, 2015)

Detective said:


> Speedy
> 
> [YOUTUBE]RCyOUR2FbU8[/YOUTUBE]



Sample for True Survivor? 





~Gesy~ said:


> >tfw you wanted to copy and paste Speedy's Puss in Boots avy, only to remember it isn't there.







~Gesy~ said:


> It's been scientifically proven that only psychopaths dislike Ferris Bueller.
> 
> trufax



Where is the source for dis


----------



## Stunna (Jun 13, 2015)

Detective said:


> Um, that's what people actually say about the 2nd film in a series, doe


yes, people do say that

those people are wrong


----------



## Detective (Jun 13, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Sample for True Survivor?



Music from the trailer, and also sampled throughout the film.


----------



## Detective (Jun 13, 2015)

Stunna said:


> yes, people do say that
> 
> those people are wrong



You're wrong, but thats okay.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 13, 2015)

there are more infamous third installments in trilogies than there are second ones


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 13, 2015)

Guys these animations aren't Godfather level trilogies 

Anyone on reddit here? Need help getting comment karma quick.


----------



## Detective (Jun 13, 2015)

Stunna said:


> there are more infamous third installments in trilogies than there are second ones



Most films don't make it to a trilogy, and suffer at the duology stage before they are kill


----------



## Stunna (Jun 13, 2015)

who compared anything to The Godfather??


----------



## Stunna (Jun 13, 2015)

Detective said:


> Most films don't make it to a trilogy, and suffer at the duology stage before they are kill


then obviously I'm not talking about duologies


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 13, 2015)

Stunna said:


> who compared anything to The Godfather??



You don't get what I meant?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 13, 2015)

I'm hoping you aren't meaning what I think you're meaning; you'd look like an idiot


----------



## Detective (Jun 13, 2015)

Stunna said:


> then obviously I'm not talking about duologies



They could have been more, if the 2nd installment wasn't shit


----------



## Ae (Jun 13, 2015)

Stunna, you stay arguing with people.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 13, 2015)

I don't aim to.


----------



## Ae (Jun 13, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I don't aim to.





Stunna said:


> I'm known to my friends as an obnoxiously argumentative person.



You have a problem


----------



## Stunna (Jun 13, 2015)

1) why did you have that saved

2) It's not a serious issue, but thanks for the therapy, Lucy


----------



## Ae (Jun 13, 2015)

It's worst than I thought. You can't even accept it's a problematic issue.


----------



## The World (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## The World (Jun 13, 2015)

MoS Kung Fu Panda 

still carrying that torch 

WHERE ARE MY BROTHERS IN STEEL!?


----------



## Detective (Jun 13, 2015)

The World said:


> MoS Kung Fu Panda
> 
> still carrying that torch
> 
> WHERE ARE MY BROTHERS IN STEEL!?


----------



## The World (Jun 13, 2015)

hopefully Jack Black slims down and bulks up so he can get his Henry Cavill on to fight Mr T in Kung Fu Rocky III


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 13, 2015)

Nice set guys! It's awesome


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 13, 2015)

I hope in the next purge Movie crossbones has his armour!


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2015)

The World said:


> i'm adblocking stunna from my life


I liked Hanna a lot.


----------



## The World (Jun 13, 2015)

it's one of her better movies


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 13, 2015)

Rukia would you consider changing your set to a Jurassic World Raptor ?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 13, 2015)

Speaking of which, I saw the ending to Jurassic World, and it was pretty great.


----------



## The World (Jun 13, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYAQtEs2Img[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yasha (Jun 13, 2015)

The original Kung Fu Panda was entertaining, but the sequel was disappointing.


----------



## Detective (Jun 14, 2015)

Yasha said:


> The original Kung Fu Panda was entertaining, but the sequel was disappointing.



I agree

KFPI > KFPII


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I liked Hanna a lot.


it was dope



Yasha said:


> The original Kung Fu Panda was entertaining, but the sequel was disappointing.


nah, sequel was dope as well


----------



## Grape (Jun 14, 2015)

Speedy Jag brings up a good point - Shrek is kind of the Godfather trilogy of animation.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2015)

...

I'mma try and forget you made that stupid ass post


----------



## Grape (Jun 14, 2015)

Stunna brings up an interesting idea - what if Drive were a good film?

How awesome would that have been?


----------



## Grape (Jun 14, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]6cedWvuxwbc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ae (Jun 14, 2015)

*12 Angry Men*: Decent 7

It's possible that everyone is wrong about this movie being a classic


----------



## Grape (Jun 14, 2015)

I believe I described *12 Angry Men* as a perfect film.


----------



## Detective (Jun 14, 2015)

Grape said:


> I believe I described *12 Angry Men* as a perfect film.



That's because it is. GOAT film. Absolutely flawless.

BTW, I just found out that Ennio Morricone is briefly coming out of retirement to write some original music for The Hateful Eight.


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 14, 2015)

That's unexpected, he didn't seem very happy with Tarantino after Django Unchained.


----------



## Detective (Jun 14, 2015)

Samavarti said:


> That's unexpected, he didn't seem very happy with Tarantino after Django Unchained.



Yeah, I remember there was some bad blood.



> Morricone and Tarantino actively worked together on Inglourious Basterds, Tarantino?s 2009 reinterpretation of the end of World War II, and on both installments of the Kill Bill franchise.
> 
> But it?ll never happen again, according to the 84-year-old Morricone, who has written music for more than 500 films.
> 
> ...



But I wonder what kind of favours/strings Tarantino pulled off to get him to come back.



> Tarantino was handed the two statuettes by composer Ennio Morricone. Both artists revealed that they met in Rome yesterday and Morricone has agreed to compose music for a Tarantino movie, most probably Tarantino?s upcoming ?The Hateful Eight,? for which the Weinstein Company has set a Christmas Day launch in the U.S.
> 
> Link removed


----------



## Yasha (Jun 14, 2015)

Grape said:


> I believe I described *12 Angry Men* as a perfect film.



It fulfilled the utmost potential of its premise. Definitely a 10/10 film.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Ae (Jun 14, 2015)

"Perfect"
"Flawless"


smh


----------



## Yasha (Jun 14, 2015)

It takes intelligence to discern intelligence. For instance, a badger could never appreciate how complicated and well-designed a car is.


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2015)

stunna this is going to be disneys greatest film

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9lmhBYB11U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2015)

I've been drinking organic coffee for months (since I quite sodas), but yesterday I ran out; and normal coffee tastes and smells like shit.


----------



## Ae (Jun 14, 2015)

khris said:


> I've been drinking organic coffee for months (since I quite sodas), but yesterday I ran out; and normal coffee tastes and smells like shit.



You mean instant coffee?

Those are an abomination.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2015)

Can't even finish one cup. How can people drink this?


----------



## Detective (Jun 14, 2015)

Thankfully I don't drink coffee at all(fuck that shit), and no Cola

Water is da besto. My only vice is Arizona Green Tea


----------



## Yasha (Jun 14, 2015)

D, you are such a geezer.


----------



## Ae (Jun 14, 2015)

D is mad lame.


----------



## Ae (Jun 14, 2015)

Try adding some cream and/or sugar, Khris.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2015)

I added honey. Still ass.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 14, 2015)

Have you guys tried (or heard of) white coffee?


----------



## Yasha (Jun 14, 2015)

*Fargo pilot*

Best pilot I have ever seen. Great recommendation, Rukia. A wonder if they could keep it up the whole season.

9.5/10

PS: Jena grew up in a really tough place, didn't she? No wonder she is tougher than you lot.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 14, 2015)

Me and Earl and The Dying Girl 10/10. Watch it and read the book. Everything about this movie was gold.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 14, 2015)

My written review of Jurassic World is up and in sig.

Now I must chose whether to watch Empire Strikes Back or Vengeance is a Golden Blade...


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2015)

when is godzilla 2 coming out


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 14, 2015)

Yasha said:


> *Fargo pilot*
> 
> Best pilot I have ever seen. Great recommendation, Rukia. A wonder if they could keep it up the whole season.
> 
> ...



Thorton is so great in it .


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2015)

most of the characters are superb in fargo


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2015)

Detective said:


> BTW, I just found out that Ennio Morricone is briefly coming out of retirement to write some original music for The Hateful Eight.






The World said:


> stunna this is going to be disneys greatest film
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9lmhBYB11U[/YOUTUBE]


if you say so


----------



## Rukia (Jun 14, 2015)

The World said:


> when is godzilla 2 coming out


----------



## Yasha (Jun 14, 2015)

The World said:


> most of the characters are superb in fargo



Precisely. I like them all.

I have a feeling I am witnessing something great right here.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 14, 2015)

So Tarantino and Morricone made up? Because I hear Morricone was not happy with Tarantino over "Django Unchained". 

Vengeance is a Golden Blade: B+


----------



## Rukia (Jun 14, 2015)

Morricone is right about Django as a film.  It's not very good.


----------



## Ae (Jun 14, 2015)

Stunna said:


> if you say so



You're so cool Stunna


----------



## Parallax (Jun 14, 2015)

dat sarcasm


----------



## Rukia (Jun 14, 2015)

I didn't see a [/sarcasm].  So I have to assume that it was sincere.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 14, 2015)

Zootopia looks amazing!!!! I love bunnies!!!!


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Morricone is right about Django as a film.  It's not very good.


 


Masterrace said:


> You're so cool Stunna


I know.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 14, 2015)

Stunna, I don't know how you'll be studying being the cool kid on campus.

Don't let those ladies distract you.


----------



## Grape (Jun 14, 2015)

Spread the word, people. 

Bernie Sanders

2016

Rock the Vote.
[YOUTUBE]BFAq-4Vv5c0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Jun 14, 2015)

I'm catching up on Silicon Valley to get ready for the finale

I'm also dling Fargo now


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2015)

finally


----------



## Grape (Jun 14, 2015)

視差 said:


> I'm catching up on Silicon Valley to get ready for the finale
> 
> I'm also dling Fargo now




It's great, but I wish they would ease up with the concept of everything going wrong - always.

Where are you atm?


----------



## Ae (Jun 14, 2015)

視差 said:


> I'm catching up on Silicon Valley to get ready for the finale
> 
> I'm also dling Fargo now



You should try _The Knick_ when you get the chance

[YOUTUBE]DDkN7xV3Xe4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Jun 14, 2015)

Grape said:


> It's great, but I wish they would ease up with the concept of everything going wrong - always.
> 
> Where are you atm?



I'm on episode 5


----------



## Grape (Jun 14, 2015)

Nice. I feel like the season is funnier than the first, but I just wish there were better plot devices.

Such a bummer that the dude who played Peter Gregory passed away. I feel the dynamic between he and Richard was brilliant, and brought a fresh take on the mentor/student trope. So I understand _why_ the plot is weak. No matter what they did it never would have been as strong as that Peter/Richard dynamic.

Hopefully they get out of this rut before season three or the show will inevitably be trapped in this loop forever.


----------



## Ae (Jun 14, 2015)

I blame those ydouthink ads 

Corrupting the mind of our youths

A fucking shame

[YOUTUBE]6ZeiLwHKlds[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grape (Jun 14, 2015)

[youtube]NghQ_myEPzc[/youtube]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 14, 2015)

interesting Album, thanks Grape.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 14, 2015)

dat chillwave


----------



## Detective (Jun 14, 2015)

Gonna take a nap before the game

Hopefully I don't wake up 9999898988282783 years later


----------



## Grape (Jun 14, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> interesting Album, thanks Grape.





視差 said:


> dat chillwave



Discovered Com Truise last night, and have been jamming random albums via YouTube suggestions.

Been playing them in the store all day, it's perfect store music. I love it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 14, 2015)

Detective is living in a world without alarm clocks


----------



## Slice (Jun 14, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Detective is living in a world without alarm clocks



Are you one of those freaks that manages to get up when the alarm clock rings?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2015)

I always get up before my alarm clock.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 14, 2015)

Slice said:


> Are you one of those freaks that manages to get up when the alarm clock rings?



I-isn't that what alarm clocks are for?


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 14, 2015)

I pretty much never wake up before my alarm, and it typically takes me a while to actually get up as well.

Sleep OP


----------



## Slice (Jun 14, 2015)

I have two alarm clocks plus my phone set to ring on 5 separate times. I still manage to oversleep quite often.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 14, 2015)

That's terrible


----------



## Slice (Jun 14, 2015)

I sleep like a stone and get used to noise quickly so me sleeping through an alarm clock ringing is pretty common.


----------



## Grape (Jun 14, 2015)

Force yourself to get up on the first alarm. You will feel better throughout the day.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 14, 2015)

personally, I tend to wake up without a clock as long as I get at least 5 hours of sleep. But my bro has his set to ring every 15 minutes,  starting from 30 minutes before it has to.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 14, 2015)

The indomimus rex is OP.


----------



## teddy (Jun 14, 2015)

Grape said:


> Force yourself to get up on the first alarm. You will feel better throughout the day.



Can attest to this honestly. you keep hitting snooze or relying on the next alarms and you'll find it progressively harder to give a shit


----------



## teddy (Jun 14, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I always get up before my alarm clock.



Ayyy same


----------



## Ae (Jun 14, 2015)

I sometimes stay up till 6 AM and still wake up before the afternoon. I never understood how people find it hard to get up.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 14, 2015)

So what's the consensus on Jurassic World KT??


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2015)

um, 4-5/10

pass


----------



## Rukia (Jun 14, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> So what's the consensus on Jurassic World KT??


That it is better than Age of Ultron.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2015)

Rukia      pls


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 14, 2015)

lol somehow I doubt that, rukia


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 14, 2015)

Age of Ultron was pretty bad. I think I'll just watch JW on dvd.


----------



## Grape (Jun 14, 2015)

Wait for Mad Max on DVD as well, Enno.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 14, 2015)

Already seen it. Was pretty good.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 14, 2015)

Those kids on teens react are pretty stupid.  Can't believe they are so shocked by those cigarette advertisements.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 14, 2015)

Nope.  Can't do it.



[YOUTUBE]6EPPMCwD5bw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ae (Jun 14, 2015)

Might be in Chicago/Minneapolis at the end of the year 



Hit me up Jena


----------



## Rukia (Jun 14, 2015)

I love Amanda Seyfried's Ted 2 performance.  It looks like she absolutely kills it.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 14, 2015)

Don't forget to post guys.


----------



## Ae (Jun 14, 2015)

15 minutes into Citizen Kane

not looking good


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2015)

massacoon stahp


----------



## Yasha (Jun 14, 2015)

I avoid most films made before 1970.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2015)

**


----------



## Yasha (Jun 14, 2015)

I love curry


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 14, 2015)

Curry has revitalized my interest in the NBA.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 14, 2015)

Sorry Grape.  I'm done with Game of Thrones.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 14, 2015)

Not enough nudity this week, Rukia?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 14, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> 15 minutes into Citizen Kane
> 
> not looking good



>pausing a movie to post on NF


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2015)

to be fair, he didn't need to pause to post that


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 14, 2015)

Stunna said:


> to be fair, he didn't need to pause to post that



Then he's not paying attention to the movie.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 14, 2015)

I am getting this bad habit of pausing a movie a dozen times before managing to finish it. Sometimes, I finish a movie in several days. My attention span is getting worse and worse.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 14, 2015)

That's disgusting Yasha


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2015)

Caitlyn Jenner said:


> Then he's not paying attention to the movie.


some people multitask


----------



## Ae (Jun 14, 2015)

I was already distracted by that terrible intro


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 14, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Something awful happened in the finale?
> 
> I am still downloading.



It was perfect. Dat Ned Stark comeback as a White Walker though


----------



## Karasu (Jun 14, 2015)

Stunna said:


> some people multitask



Which leads to an inability to concentrate.

Edit - it's actually quite a big problem they see developing from people trying to multitask.


----------



## Grape (Jun 14, 2015)

I'm with Yasha, ADHD 2 stronk.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2015)

Black Sun tryna hide dat shade


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 14, 2015)

We're living in an age where people on average can't last 5 minutes without looking into their phones..

Attention spans are definitely not what they used to be.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2015)

that sounds made up lol


----------



## Yasha (Jun 14, 2015)

Sometimes, when the pace is painfully slow, I use a little help by pressing fast forward.


----------



## Karasu (Jun 14, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Black Sun tryna hide dat shade



Well  I don't really know anyone here too well, so I thought I'd tone it down. No offense 

It's true tho, more and more I'm reading reports of people having issues concentrating because of multitasking at work.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2015)

oh, Yasha


----------



## teddy (Jun 14, 2015)

Stunna said:


> that sounds made up lol



Not so much considering some of the people i've been around


----------



## Grape (Jun 14, 2015)

Starting GoT finale.

I saved a nice bit of wax to blaze before I watched GoT and SV.





Yasha said:


> Sometimes, when the pace is painfully slow, I use a little help by pressing fast forward.





Stunna said:


> oh, Yasha


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 14, 2015)

Sometimes, when the pace is painfully slow, I turn the movie off and go do something else.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 14, 2015)

Yasha with the WOAT viewing habits


----------



## Yasha (Jun 14, 2015)

Window Media Player has this useful speed setting that allows you to increase a film speed to 1.x times its normal speed. That way, you wouldn't have to skip any scene and still finish the film earlier.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2015)

I usually do shit on my laptop while watching a movie at home, but I don't think I've ever struggled concentrating when I really wanted to or in a theater.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 14, 2015)

ted. said:


> Not so much considering some of the people i've been around



It normal for me to be in rooms where everyone is in a circle looking at their phones instead of interacting with one another. Some proudly say it's an extension of their arm.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 14, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Sometimes, when the pace is painfully slow, I turn the movie off and go do something else.



Nope, can't do. Have the OCD to finish what I start.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 14, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Nope, can't do. Have the OCD to finish what I start.



You can fast forward through scenes but you can't take breaks from watching movies?


----------



## Ae (Jun 15, 2015)

*Citizen Kane* (1941): Strong 6

2deep4me


----------



## Grape (Jun 15, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Sorry Grape.  I'm done with Game of Thrones.


I'm out to, man.

That was bogus.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 15, 2015)

in b4 he's given a senzu bean in season 6.


----------



## Grape (Jun 15, 2015)

They're going to burn his body, but the fire is going to mend and reincarnate him as Jon Targaryen.


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 15, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Window Media Player has this useful speed setting that allows you to increase a film speed to 1.x times its normal speed. That way, you wouldn't have to skip any scene and still finish the film earlier.



>People actually use Window Media Player
I always though it was one of those things like IE people replace as soon as possible.


----------



## Ae (Jun 15, 2015)

I thought everyone just stream it on their TV


----------



## Grape (Jun 15, 2015)

I stream through Pied Piper.


I
Am
Pied
Piper


----------



## Slice (Jun 15, 2015)

Grape said:


> I'm out to, man.
> 
> That was bogus.



> biggest Got show fan itt says hes out

What the fuck happened man? 
Spoil me


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 15, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Jon Snow dies
Stannis dies
Cersei's bewbs were unflattering


----------



## The World (Jun 15, 2015)

nah Cersei's tits were still nice

shit looked nasty when she was hunched over no lie doe

looked like old grandma saggy tits

but when she was standing proud dey was somewhat on point 

/thirstmasterhathspoken


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 15, 2015)

Worst in show, Bruh

3/10 - would not motorboat


----------



## Detective (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## The World (Jun 15, 2015)

the kid grew up and still not taking sound advice


----------



## The World (Jun 15, 2015)

the chick who played the girl in the original looks cute as an adult


----------



## Slice (Jun 15, 2015)

I agree **


----------



## Yasha (Jun 15, 2015)

*Jurassic World*

That was fun. Except the ending, which was too crowd-pleasing, but it didn't please me.

Lead actress was a butterface.

8/10


----------



## Yasha (Jun 15, 2015)

*Game of Thrones finale*

 @ a certain actor confirming he is dead for real and not coming back next season


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 15, 2015)

Does the name of the actor start with a K. Cause if that's so I'm gonna riot!


----------



## Slice (Jun 15, 2015)

It does.

Surprised that this upsets so many people. Didnt think he was that popular.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 15, 2015)

Wut????? Of course HE was that popular, Are we talking about the same person here?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 15, 2015)

I hope they kill the masosaurus, she was truly a cold hearted killing machine. Someone should have breed a couple megalodons to teach it a lesson !


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 15, 2015)

I read the enterview! 

There's something fishy here, 'cause what's the point of this huge cliffhanger and make people wonder whether a given character is dead or not and then having the actor spill the beans on that. I simply can't accept it.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2015)

>Bryce Dallas Howard is a butterface


----------



## Parallax (Jun 15, 2015)

Well there are hints in the books that suggest it's not over for that character


----------



## teddy (Jun 15, 2015)

I think kit is just bullshitting for the sake of his death retaining its impact. not a coincidence melisandre shows up at the wall the day it happens and well...his watch has ended now


----------



## Slice (Jun 15, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> Wut????? Of course HE was that popular, Are we talking about the same person here?



I never cared much for the character. And i dont think anybody else i know irl lists him as a favorite. Plus his face has about the same acting range as Kristen Stewarts.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2015)

leave Stewart alone


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 15, 2015)

Is that Orphan Black lead actress in your avy, Stunna?



Slice said:


> Plus his face has about the same acting range as Kristen Stewarts.



Rukia is gonna be upset .


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2015)

It is.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 15, 2015)

I thought his material sword of storms and onward was interesting, Slice


----------



## Slice (Jun 15, 2015)

Stunna said:


> leave Stewart alone





Magnum Miracles said:


> Rukia is gonna be upset .



I too think shes attractive.

But theres no denying she always has the exact same facial expression.


----------



## Slice (Jun 15, 2015)

視差 said:


> I thought his material sword of storms and onward was interesting, Slice



You also thought Movie 43 would turn out good


But seriously: while it did improve it just wasnt for me. His and Danys arcs always interrested me the least. I just love the big politcal drama and family feud stuff going on in and around Kings Landing more.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 15, 2015)

Stunna said:


> It is.



She's so purtty . It's too bad the show became kinda weak after season 1, however, I am going to give season 2 another shot.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2015)

Slice said:


> I too think shes attractive.
> 
> But theres no denying she always has the exact same facial expression.


I'm assuming you've only seen the Twilight series. Or the Snow White movie.



Magnum Miracles said:


> She's so purtty . It's too bad the show became kinda weak after season 1, however, I am going to give season 2 another shot.


----------



## teddy (Jun 15, 2015)

Slice said:


> I never cared much for the character. And i dont think anybody else i know irl lists him as a favorite. Plus his face has about the same acting range as Kristen Stewarts.



Not being a fave among your group doesn't mean that there isn't a good portion of the show's fanbase that actually likes the character


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 15, 2015)

視差 said:


> I thought his material sword of storms and onward was interesting, Slice



Feast for Crows and Dance with Dragons receive way too much shit. Even if they're not on par with the earlier books, they're still damn good reads.


----------



## Slice (Jun 15, 2015)

ted. said:


> Not being a fave among your group doesn't mean that there isn't a good portion of the show's fanbase that actually likes the character



Well, i never said that.
It just surprises me. I dont follow anything about the show online at all except when it gets mentioned here.


----------



## teddy (Jun 15, 2015)

Slice said:


> Well, i never said that.
> It just surprises me. *I dont follow anything about the show online* at all except when it gets mentioned here.



Ah that's it


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 15, 2015)

Slice hating on Jon I see.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 15, 2015)

Well, also I don't think the Wall is a place where people have all this range of emotions to explore. So Kit having the same face most of the time isn't really his fault.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 15, 2015)

Slice said:


> You also thought Movie 43 would turn out good
> 
> 
> But seriously: while it did improve it just wasnt for me. His and Danys arcs always interrested me the least. I just love the big politcal drama and family feud stuff going on in and around Kings Landing more.



a lot of that stuff got boring, but to each his own


----------



## Karasu (Jun 15, 2015)

Netflix adapted the fourth _Crouching Tiger_ novel - _The Green Legend_ for it's first big screen project. Guess this was supposed to be in Imax theatres (en masse) for a same day release late in August, but a lot of them are saying no because of the simultaneous release online.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 15, 2015)

Someone name a movie where Kristen Stewart showed acting range.

Pleeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaassssssseeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Rukia (Jun 15, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Someone name a movie where Kristen Stewart showed acting range.
> 
> Pleeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaassssssseeeeeeeeeee


Clouds of Sils Maria.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 15, 2015)

Rukia you heard to good news? Jurassic world dethroned Avengers !  Raptors >>>> Iron Man and co!


----------



## Rukia (Jun 15, 2015)

Hell yeah.  Glad to see the super hero genre take a blow.  I'm sick to death of that trash.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 15, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Clouds of Sils Maria.



lol, this I gotta see


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 15, 2015)

*Snowpiercer*

i really liked this movie. it combined a propulsive and engaging plot with a well-realised setting and premise, decent acting and scripting, and solid action - albeit the way that action was shot could sometimes have been improved. too much darkness, not enough clarity, sometimes. one of the best action movies i've seen in the last decade

*Predator*

was mostly indifferent to this one up until the last 20 minutes where it's arnie alone against the predator, which is when it gets good. i don't know why para thinks this is the greatest action movie of all time or even the best action movie of the 80s, a decade which had die hard and aliens  it did, however, inspire me to download a few more 80s action movies and see which one i thought was best, which is something


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 15, 2015)

Predator might not be the best action film of the 80's but only because there were so many. It's a damn good film though. And has aged incredibly well.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 15, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Predator might not be the best action film of the 80's but only because there were so many. It's a damn good film though. And has aged incredibly well.



how exactly is it a damn good film tho

what's so good about it 

even the action ain't all that, arnie's fight with the predator has action choreography that nolan would consider barely acceptable


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 15, 2015)

Ennoea have you seen jurassic World?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 15, 2015)

Does anyone actually root for super hero movies to do well when they come out?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 15, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Does anyone actually root for super hero movies to do well when they come out?



If there was a Vic Sage, the Question, movie I'll root for him.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 15, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Not enough nudity this week, Rukia?


Even though I'm dropping the series.  I want someone to keep me up-to-date with the nudity on the show.  Just send me a profile message every time an episode has some.  I will especially want to know if Margaery, Tyene, or Melisandre are involved.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 15, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Does anyone actually root for super hero movies to do well when they come out?



yes

i like comics, and so i like superhero movies, and even if i think they could be better, it's still better to have them than to not have them, so i generally root for them to do well so the genre and industry does well 

albeit i reserve the right to root for certain superhero movies to do badly in order to prove that specific approaches are producing diminishing returns and should be abandoned, like dc's grim & "gritty" approach


----------



## Rukia (Jun 15, 2015)

I did in the beginning.  Back in the Tobey Spider-man days.  But I have a bad case of super hero fatigue.  I want Marvel to scale things back.  But they are doing the opposite.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 15, 2015)

I share luc's point of view, but i'm growing tired of the mediocrity the genre has displayed for the most part. And this won't change anytime soon because the general public are eating this stuff up.

Now I know how Para feels when he bitches about things.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 15, 2015)

The TV avenue seems fresher to me right now.  Binge watching Daredevil really did wonders.


----------



## Ae (Jun 15, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Clouds of Sils Maria.



Haven't seen _Still Alice_, but she was good in _Panic Room_.

inb4 pedo comments


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 15, 2015)

iunno personally i think comics movies are on an uptick, i've thought five movies that have come out recently were well above average for their genre: im3, gotg, tws, dofp, and aou. plus there's daredevil. so i have high hopes


----------



## Rukia (Jun 15, 2015)

It looks alright to me.  But I'm going to skip Ant Man.  Oh.  And the Fantastic Four.  I need to at least take a break this year.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 15, 2015)

i'm curious about ant-man

i don't think it'll be good but i like paul rudd so i'm gonna try it


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> iunno personally i think comics movies are on an uptick, i've thought five movies that have come out recently were well above average for their genre: im3, gotg, tws, dofp, and aou. plus there's daredevil. so i have high hopes


that's fair; I also enjoyed all of those

btw nice avatar, massacoon


----------



## Ae (Jun 15, 2015)

thanks


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 15, 2015)

>you will never marry tatiana maslany


----------



## Rukia (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm looking forward to Ballers and True Detective this weekend.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> >you will never marry tatiana maslany


[depression intensifies]


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 15, 2015)

true detective is this weekend?!  

nice


----------



## Grape (Jun 15, 2015)

Damn I had some bomb sushi today.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 15, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i'm curious about ant-man
> 
> i don't think it'll be good but i like paul rudd so i'm gonna try it



I have a good feeling it might be the next "Iron Man".


----------



## Ae (Jun 15, 2015)

Stunna said:


> [depression intensifies]



You'll find someone much better


----------



## Rukia (Jun 15, 2015)

I had something called a Korean ribeye at an Asian Fusion restaurant yesterday.  It was surprisingly really good.  (Hard to find really good in Oklahoma City).


----------



## Rukia (Jun 15, 2015)

Cara Delevingne is the better celebrity obsession.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 15, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I have a good feeling it might be the next "Iron Man".



do you mean it'll make an RDJ-esque star out of paul rudd and turn ant-man into the anchor of the next marvel phase?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2015)

u    thought


----------



## Parallax (Jun 15, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I share luc's point of view, but i'm growing tired of the mediocrity the genre has displayed for the most part. And this won't change anytime soon because the general public are eating this stuff up.
> 
> Now I know how Para feels when he bitches about things.



ayo gesy go fuck yourself


----------



## Ae (Jun 15, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Cara Delevingne is the better celebrity obsession.



Cara would be more fitting as a friend than a love interest


----------



## Karasu (Jun 15, 2015)

Stunna said:


> [depression intensifies]




Feel better - she has amazingly small breasts?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2015)

Black Sun said:


> Feel better - she has amazingly small breasts?


such things do not matter to me.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 15, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Cara Delevingne is the better celebrity obsession.



Pretty girl
Fun Girl
but
too skinny


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 15, 2015)

"amazingly" small? they're small, but they're definitely there. amazingly small would be straight up flat


----------



## Karasu (Jun 15, 2015)

Stunna said:


> such things do not matter to me.



I see. So much for making you feel better. Please continue to wallow in your depression.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 15, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> do you mean it'll make an RDJ-esque star out of paul rudd and turn ant-man into the anchor of the next marvel phase?



The movie itself gives a similar feel, and i do feel like he could fill in the spot RDJ will one day have to leave behind.


----------



## Karasu (Jun 15, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> "amazingly" small? they're small, but they're definitely there. amazingly small would be straight up flat



Flat is non-existent. 

Those are amazingly small


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 15, 2015)

> The movie itself gives a similar feel





iunno about this one, it feels far more comedic than iron man, which, let's remember, started with a terrorist attack, an abduction, impending death from shrapnel in his heart, conversations about death and family, intense montages, and tony burning terrorists alive in his scary wrath of god suit


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 15, 2015)

Stunna, I heard Orange is the New Black isn't all that good this year. Have you started it yet?


----------



## Parallax (Jun 15, 2015)

Cara D looks like she's 16 with Anthony Davis level eyebrows

I low key suspect some of you guys tbh


----------



## Karasu (Jun 15, 2015)

Welcome back from exile btw Luc.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 15, 2015)

i wouldn't call them anthony davis level, at least they don't meet in the middle

they're off-putting, doe


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Stunna, I heard Orange is the New Black isn't all that good this year. Have you started it yet?


I have   not.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 15, 2015)

well that's why I said eyebrows and not unibrow


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 15, 2015)

oh yeah 

para why do you think predator is the best 80s action movie?


----------



## Parallax (Jun 15, 2015)

because it's fucking rad


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 15, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> iunno about this one, it feels far more comedic than iron man, which, let's remember, started with a terrorist attack, an abduction, impending death from shrapnel in his heart, conversations about death and family, intense montages, and tony burning terrorists alive in his scary wrath of god suit



I honestly think they're just advertising the comedic aspects of the film t gain the most viewers. From the trailers we can see there will be scenes that displays his time in prison. We know there's going to plot of him turning back to criminal activity in order to save his ill daughter, and the Hank Pym stuff  seems serious enough as well.


----------



## Ae (Jun 15, 2015)

視差 said:


> Cara D looks like she's 16 with Anthony Davis level eyebrows
> 
> I low key suspect some of you guys tbh



You have no perception of age at all


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2015)

there's already enough people who think Ant-Man is too silly; if the trailers took themselves too seriously it'd probably alienate even more people


----------



## Taleran (Jun 15, 2015)

Kojima hyping New Order, hell yeah.


Predator is def tied or the best.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 15, 2015)

視差 said:


> because it's fucking rad



c'mon man 

die hard, aliens, raiders...why does predator get the nod?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 15, 2015)

Stunna said:


> there's already enough people who think Ant-Man is too silly; if the trailers took themselves too seriously it'd probably alienate even more people



Didn't say it wasn't a good marketing strategy, I'm saying things aren't always how they appear in trailers.

*coughIronman3cough*


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2015)

Blind Fury is the best action movie of the 80's.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 15, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I have   not.



You should get going on that.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2015)

I'll get around to it eventually.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 15, 2015)

80's are all about Top Gun.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 15, 2015)

Raiders over Predator

yeah man i'm not going down that road.  It's the best and that's that.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 15, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> c'mon man
> 
> die hard, aliens, raiders...why does predator get the nod?



[YOUTUBE]ItzslynRhwg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 15, 2015)

視差 said:


> Raiders over Predator
> 
> yeah man i'm not going down that road.  It's the best and that's that.


i don't think raiders is the best, i'm just listing other likelies. i think aliens is the best, at least of those i've seen. i haven't seen a better tomorrow or the killer or road warrior


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2015)

Raiders.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 15, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> [YOUTUBE]ItzslynRhwg[/YOUTUBE]



>dillon then spends 80% of the movie being a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Taleran (Jun 15, 2015)

Predator >= Robocop > Raiders > Die Hard


To be the most for real though I don't consider the original Terminator to be an action movie but if I did it would easily be on top of that list.


The great bits of A Better Tomorrow movies are overshadowed by the rest of them, Road Warrior is 5th and I am more of a Hard Boiled guy than a Killer guy.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 15, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i don't think raiders is the best, i'm just listing other likelies



oh also robocop


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2015)

Taleran said:


> To be the most for real though I don't consider the original Terminator to be an action movie but if I did it would easily be on top of that list.


Agreed.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 15, 2015)

Yeah Robocop and Predator are the best action 80s films

they're pretty satirical or subversive 

The Terminator is an Action Horror film stay  mad


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 15, 2015)

I'd put Robocop over Predator tbh

And if Terminator counts than this is no contest.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 15, 2015)

視差 said:


> Yeah Robocop and Predator are the best 80s films
> 
> they're pretty satirical or subversive



how is predator subversive doe


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 15, 2015)

"I'd buy that for a dollar"

Man, I should watch Robocop this week.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 15, 2015)

視差 said:


> Yeah Robocop and Predator are the best action 80s films
> 
> they're pretty satirical or subversive
> 
> The Terminator is an Action Horror film stay  mad



Terminator is in the same space Alien is for me and T2 and Aliens in the same spaces.

Alien > T1 > T2 > Aliens


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 15, 2015)

i actually never saw the original terminator

can watch that tonight


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2015)

Para still tryin to catch hands smh


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2015)

Alien > T1 ≥ T2 > Aliens

I think Terminator is better, but damn do I have love for Judgment Day.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 15, 2015)

>Terminator is  Action Horror but Predator isn't
>Predator scared me a lot more than Terminator did.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 15, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> how is predator subversive doe



that film starts like a stereotypeical 80s action flick with the most stereotypical kind of people involved in a stereotypical military expeditioin

where instead of them doing what you would expect, get hunted down one by one in a horror like fashion.  Shit is dope.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 15, 2015)

I wouldn't even call Alien an action film at all, that's straight sci fi horror.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 15, 2015)

視差 said:


> that film starts like a stereotypeical 80s action flick with the most stereotypical kind of people involved in a stereotypical military expeditioin
> 
> where instead of them doing what you would expect, get hunted down one by one in a horror like fashion.  Shit is dope.



well i can't argue with that  true enough. i guess i'm used to the storyline of a creature hunting soldiers like this so that it doesn't register as subversive, but as expected, to me


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2015)

only a dumb-dumb would call Alien an action movie


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 15, 2015)

yeah

alien is a horror movie

aliens is an action movie with a healthy dose of horror


----------



## Ae (Jun 15, 2015)

I wouldn't even call it a horror, just sci-fi.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 15, 2015)

no one ever said it was...

Alien is 100% both science fiction and horror anything else is wrong.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 15, 2015)

Taleran said:


> Alien > T1 > T2 > Aliens



Yeah, I can get behind this


----------



## Rukia (Jun 15, 2015)

Damn.  Missed a pretty good Robocop/Predator/Raiders convo.  I endured two hours of nonsense and missed out on the 15 minutes of quality.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 15, 2015)

then why is it lumped with T1 and T2


----------



## Taleran (Jun 15, 2015)

視差 said:


> then why is it lumped with T1 and T2



It is not I lumped it with T1 because both are the same thing and Aliens and T2 are.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> is that the name of a movie?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 15, 2015)

Taleran.  I expect that we will be able to purchase our TIFF packages starting next Monday.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 15, 2015)

if I don't go out i'm watching the Pilot today Rukia

and Tokyo Tribes

it is pretty unlikely that I stay home tho


----------



## Rukia (Jun 15, 2015)

Good post Para.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 15, 2015)

then what movie were you talking about


----------



## Yasha (Jun 15, 2015)

Let me know if Tokyo Tribes is good, Para.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2015)

Alien, Aliens, Robocop, Predator, Terminator, Terminator 2, etc

we were talkin about good movies


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2015)

ah,    I see.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 15, 2015)

Fargo is the answer to dark comedy fans' prayer.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Let me know if Tokyo Tribes is good, Para.


shout out to Tal for mentioning this movie


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 15, 2015)

anyway while predator has subversiveness, i'm not sure that subversiveness should be considered a virtue rather than simply a feature 

imo aliens had better action, better horror, a way better lead, a better supporting cast, a better setting, and was just generally better


----------



## Parallax (Jun 15, 2015)

well you're wrong, but that's ok


----------



## Yasha (Jun 15, 2015)

Stunna said:


> shout out to Tal for mentioning this movie



What do you know about Asian films? You don't see them.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2015)

troll elsewhere pls


----------



## Yasha (Jun 15, 2015)

Hehe, sorry. Habits die hard.

Check out Shunji Iwai's works, Stunna. Specifically, All About Lily Chou-Chou, Swallowtail Butterfly and Hana & Alice.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2015)

Will do, thanks.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 15, 2015)

Stunna said:


> shout out to Tal for mentioning this movie


Yeah.  You better credit Tal.  He went to the North American premiere before you even heard of it.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 15, 2015)

wat is Grape even talking about


----------



## Rukia (Jun 15, 2015)

Dunno.  Grape has been feisty lately.  And frankly I don't blame him.  Game of Thrones was a real fucking letdown this season.


----------



## Grape (Jun 15, 2015)

GoT was pretty awesome.

Arya getting beaten


----------



## Parallax (Jun 15, 2015)

that episode was so bad


----------



## Rukia (Jun 15, 2015)

Para.  You going to watch True Detective this weekend?  Takes place in Southern California.


----------



## Grape (Jun 15, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Para.  You going to watch True Detective this weekend?  Takes place in Southern California.





They're investigating the disappearance of millions of gallons of water.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 15, 2015)

No doubt, all in on day 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 15, 2015)

of course he's gonna watch true detective

he'd watch it if it was set in antarctica


----------



## Grape (Jun 15, 2015)

I wonder if Detective is going to protest this season of True Detective again?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 15, 2015)

I don't understand the water issues in California.  They are one of the few states that shouldn't have issues.  Desalination.  Simple.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 15, 2015)

grape could use some desalination


----------



## Grape (Jun 15, 2015)

No thanks, I purify myself in the waters of Lake Minnetonka annually.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 15, 2015)

Won't be as good as last season, but I hope it doesn't dip too low from it predecessor.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 15, 2015)

Final Fantasy VII remake confirmed at E3?  Must be a troll.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 15, 2015)

True.  We thought it looked interesting even when the promos were all we had to go on.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 15, 2015)

I feel like we eventually won't be interested in movies.  These television shows seem like they are constantly improving.  If the gains continue, television will become the superior format.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 15, 2015)

lol I think i was the first one to watch the first episode


----------



## Rukia (Jun 15, 2015)

Don't forget to make time for Ballers.


----------



## Detective (Jun 15, 2015)

You know, I am disappointed that Cary Fukunaga won't be directing Season 2 at all. But will be producing it instead. However, Justin Lin should do a pretty good job with the first 2 eps.



Rukia said:


> True.  We thought it looked interesting even when the promos were all we had to go on.



Yeah

Dat Gut Instinct





Rukia said:


> I feel like we eventually won't be interested in movies.  These television shows seem like they are constantly improving.  If the gains continue, television will become the superior format.



I agree. And I hope they choose to adopt the Netflix format, where it is all released at once. A well thought out television show, with an over arching storyline, is better than a 2 hour movie.



視差 said:


> lol I think i was the first one to watch the first episode



Yeah right, you were probably stuck struggling to read some book about a boring old dead poet


----------



## Detective (Jun 15, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Don't forget to make time for Ballers.



David Fincher is also releasing this Private Eye Noir series on HBO soon.

He did so well with Gone Girl, that his show is an automatic watch for the 1st episode.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 15, 2015)

Detective proving he doesn't actually read any good books


----------



## Rukia (Jun 15, 2015)

I wish he had finished up the Dragon Tattoo series.  I dug Rooney Mara as Lisbeth.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 15, 2015)

That Martian trailer actually looked pretty nice guys.


----------



## Detective (Jun 15, 2015)

視差 said:


> Detective proving he doesn't actually read any good books



Reading about old dead poets ≠ having good literary taste

Stick to the Ramones, Juan


----------



## Detective (Jun 15, 2015)

Rukia said:


> That Martian trailer actually looked pretty nice guys.



Up yours, Neil Armstrong!


----------



## Parallax (Jun 15, 2015)

I don't actually read poetry


----------



## Grape (Jun 15, 2015)

Hey Detective, what kind of music do you listen to most often?


----------



## Detective (Jun 15, 2015)

Grape said:


> Hey Detective, what kind of music do you listen to most often?



Ah, I don't really have a preference to one kind of musical category. As long as it sounds good, I will listen to it. My playlist is organized into a million subcategories actually, since my taste is all over the spectrum.

I do tend to find instrumentals more enjoyable than lyrical songs, doe.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 15, 2015)

Detective said:


> Up yours, Neil Armstrong!


Damon was terraforming in that trailer!  Even Tony Stark with a box of scraps can't do that.


----------



## Ae (Jun 15, 2015)

*Vertigo* (1958): Strong 8

Need to rewatch


----------



## Grape (Jun 15, 2015)

Detective said:


> Ah, I don't really have a preference to one kind of musical category. As long as it sounds good, I will listen to it. My playlist is organized into a million subcategories actually, since my taste is all over the spectrum.
> 
> I do tend to find instrumentals more enjoyable than lyrical songs, doe.





Interesting.


----------



## Detective (Jun 15, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Damon was terraforming in that trailer!  Even Tony Stark with a box of scraps can't do that.



Yeah, he totally science'd the shit out of that environment.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 15, 2015)

I remember I tried to get Rear Window for film club.  But Ennoea couldn't find a good copy.


----------



## Detective (Jun 15, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I remember I tried to get Rear Window for film club.  But Ennoea couldn't find a good copy.



A bit too much of a coincidence, no?


----------



## Yasha (Jun 15, 2015)

Hitchcock is one of the most overrated directors of all time.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 15, 2015)

Still great though.


----------



## Ae (Jun 15, 2015)

So edgy Yasha


----------



## Ae (Jun 15, 2015)

Those were honest ratings

Yasha tryna get a reaction


----------



## Ae (Jun 15, 2015)

Also

>Shitting on classics
>all positive ratings


----------



## Detective (Jun 15, 2015)

Rukia, join my Raptor Squad, dude.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2015)

shameful page


----------



## Ae (Jun 15, 2015)

Stunna said:


> shameful page



Including your avatar


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Including your avatar


bitch you thought


----------



## Yasha (Jun 15, 2015)

None of Hitchcock's works impressed me. Had Aronofsky lived in the same era, Hitchcock would be a nobody.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 15, 2015)

this page is really legit awful


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2015)

Yasha said:


> None of Hitchcock's works impressed me. Had Aronofsky lived in the same era, Hitchcock would be a nobody.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 15, 2015)

this is why i don't see yasha's posts

it's sometimes like there are more trolls in here than real people


----------



## Detective (Jun 15, 2015)

Too bad we can't cull the weak ones similar to how the Raptor Squad operates


----------



## Grape (Jun 16, 2015)

Yasha said:


> None of Hitchcock's works impressed me. Had Aronofsky lived in the same era, Hitchcock would be a nobody.




I agree with this.

It's just a shame that Hitchcock lived in a time when it was easy to be a prolific fuck and make 100 movies, and Aronofsky does not.

BTW, don't you find it interesting that Detective enjoys instrumental music without vocals?


----------



## Ae (Jun 16, 2015)

You could legit play god


----------



## Grape (Jun 16, 2015)

Masterrace said:


>


----------



## The World (Jun 16, 2015)

wb Luc 

again


----------



## Yasha (Jun 16, 2015)

Luc uses SI on all the superior posters so that he can delude himself into believing he is the best poster around here.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 16, 2015)

*The Terminator*

yo this is a really good movie 

i think it's about as good as t2 even, and i love t2. gonna have to rewatch aliens to see if i can say it's better than aliens  who will be crowned the best 80s action movie?


----------



## Grape (Jun 16, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Luc uses SI on all the superior posters so that he can delude himself into believing he is the best poster around here.




He's still in that teenager phase.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 16, 2015)

Kyle Reese


----------



## Parallax (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm legit surprised that Luc hadn't seen T1

T1 and T2 are some of the earliest films I remember watching growing up

same with Robocop


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 16, 2015)

視差 said:


> I'm legit surprised that Luc hadn't seen T1
> 
> T1 and T2 are some of the earliest films I remember watching growing up
> 
> same with Robocop



i've seen t2 when i was a kid

thing is you have to remember i grew up in india and i wasn't gonna get to watch no movie where people say fuck all the time and you get to see linda hamilton's lovely tiddies

swearing, cocaine, extreme violence etc. rules out robocop too

but i do recall watching predator as a kid somehow


----------



## Grape (Jun 16, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]hJ4_t_GqGAM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ae (Jun 16, 2015)

I've never played HL1 or HL2


----------



## Parallax (Jun 16, 2015)

of course you haven't.

Don't bother tho, you wouldn't like them.


----------



## Grape (Jun 16, 2015)

Both Final Fantasy and Half-Life are incredibly overrated.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 16, 2015)

I've low key have come to appreciate Grape's constant shitposting.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 16, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]th_KKvb9yO8[/YOUTUBE]

Mike Patton has the most kawaii voice

dat six octave range


----------



## Detective (Jun 16, 2015)

Grape is a necessary evil


----------



## Detective (Jun 16, 2015)

視差 said:


> [YOUTUBE]th_KKvb9yO8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Mike Patton has the most kawaii voice
> 
> dat six octave range



What? Are you joking around?


----------



## Grape (Jun 16, 2015)

視差 said:


> I've low key have come to appreciate Grape's constant shitposting.





Detective said:


> Grape is a necessary evil


[YOUTUBE]2VV-Yn3xfM0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ae (Jun 16, 2015)

Eww Para


----------



## Parallax (Jun 16, 2015)

> A list published by the Chicago-based music website Consequence of Sound (CoS), acknowledged Mike Patton as "the greatest singer of all time."[29] The May 2014 article referenced VVN Music's (Vintage Vinyl News) analysis of various rock & pop singers, ranking them in order of their respective octave ranges.[30] The article served as a retraction to a previous article,[31] which originally awarded the number one position to Axl Rose. Both articles praised Patton's impressive 6 octaves, 1/2 note range (Eb1 to E7), versus Axl's admirable 5 octaves, 2-1/2 notes (while mentioning, for transparency, that world record holder Tim Storms has a range of 10 octaves). Others in the top 10 included Diamanda Gal?s, David Lee Roth, Paul McCartney, Roger Waters, Mariah Carey, Phil Anselmo, German singer Nina Hagen, and Devin Townsend.



[YOUTUBE]GEwo6ktitcY[/YOUTUBE]

nope, not joking


----------



## Grape (Jun 16, 2015)

Para, I need like.. a lot of new music to play in my headshop. Melodic things with varying time signatures like "chillwave".

I need hours and hours of stuff... real talk.


----------



## Ae (Jun 16, 2015)

Patton is talented. 

He just doesn't make aesthetically good music


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 16, 2015)

視差 said:


> I've low key have come to appreciate Grape's constant shitposting.



...


----------



## Grape (Jun 16, 2015)

Mastrace hittin hard :0


----------



## Detective (Jun 16, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]zL46dpNEPPA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grape (Jun 16, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]7LviGTHud5w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grape (Jun 16, 2015)

Detective, I'm disappointed in you.

How have you not gotten this turned into an emote?

[youtube]i0pbT9lVFag[/youtube]


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 16, 2015)

jurassic world: 5.5/10


----------



## The World (Jun 16, 2015)

Uncharted  4 

wish they would add more gameplay to it


----------



## Slice (Jun 16, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> You have no perception of age at all



Well not their fault since teenage girls manage to look like they are in their early twenties quite easily.



Lucaniel said:


> well i can't argue with that  true enough. i guess i'm used to the storyline of a creature hunting soldiers like this so that it doesn't register as subversive, but as expected, to me







Rukia said:


> I feel like we eventually won't be interested in movies.  These television shows seem like they are constantly improving.  If the gains continue, television will become the superior format.



I agree with this.
But so many people dont.

Easy example: I rarely rewatch movies ive seen in the cinema. I also basically never watch TV because theres only bullshit on.
I really enjoy watching TV shows though, just not on a weekly basis.

But then there are people that just love to watch TV to see "whatever is on at the moment" leading to rewatching the same episodes of Big Bang Theory or whatever else is running all day long because "watching a TV show requires too much focus and you need to invest a lot of time in it.
Also services like Netflix are "absolutely unecessary" because there already is enough on TV without paying for it.

Its almost infuriating when you have to share a TV with somebody like this.



Detective said:


> I do tend to find instrumentals more enjoyable than lyrical songs, doe.



What is your opinion on Post Rock? Sounds like its something you would enjoy


----------



## Slice (Jun 16, 2015)

視差 said:


> Mike Patton has the most kawaii voice
> 
> dat six octave range



Hes pretty boss.
Regardless of genre

[YOUTUBE]Xp8U6Mt_OG8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ae (Jun 16, 2015)

Does Detective ever have good opinions?


----------



## Ae (Jun 16, 2015)

and television will never be the superior format


----------



## Slice (Jun 16, 2015)

Detective:

[YOUTUBE]2UNj5Oqs29g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yasha (Jun 16, 2015)

TV series requires more commitment and arguably more emotional investment. Some people may not be up for that.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm at episode 6 of Fargo. Lovin' every bit of it. 

Lester's murder of his wife was justified. Woman crossed a line no man should tolerate with.


----------



## Grape (Jun 16, 2015)

I agree, Yasha. I would have brain-souped that bitch just for looking me in the eye.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 16, 2015)

yeah, that

albeit that effect doesn't wholly account for my lack of response to the movie


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 16, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Luc uses SI on all the superior posters so that he can delude himself into believing he is the best poster around here.





Grape said:


> He's still in that teenager phase.



Hahahaha so true though


----------



## Ae (Jun 16, 2015)

>tries to be offensive
>offended by everyone


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 16, 2015)

I've said it. The bitch has a compulsion for SI-ing people. He should get treatment cause in real life, outdoors when he decides to leave his mother's basement and meet real people, he won't have that option.


----------



## Detective (Jun 16, 2015)

Slice said:


> What is your opinion on Post Rock? Sounds like its something you would enjoy



I have no idea what Post Rock is, except it sounds logical to assume it's some alternative futuristic form of rock music.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 16, 2015)

> Post-rock is a subgenre of rock music characterized by the influence and use of instruments commonly associated with rock, but using rhythms and "guitars as facilitators of timbre and textures" not traditionally found in rock. Post-rock bands are often without vocals.





late period Talk Talk, late/reactivated Swans, Godspeed You! Black Emperor are examples of the genre


----------



## Detective (Jun 16, 2015)

Also, fuck yeah Warudo

Dat solidarity in Avy choice

NF Raptor Squad


----------



## Grape (Jun 16, 2015)

The only person I don't understand Luc having on SI is Yasha.

Yasha's so adorable


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 16, 2015)

Post rock?! Dafuq


----------



## Detective (Jun 16, 2015)

2grunge4me


----------



## Parallax (Jun 16, 2015)

grunge?

wat


----------



## Grape (Jun 16, 2015)

> The post-rock sound incorporates characteristics from a variety of musical genres, including , , , , , , and , as well as various forms of  such as ,  and . Early post-rock groups also often exhibited strong influence from the  of the '70s, particularly borrowing elements of "", the characteristic krautrock rhythm



Doesn't necessarily sound bad.


----------



## Detective (Jun 16, 2015)

視差 said:


> grunge?
> 
> wat



I was just jokingly replying to Mike & Co.

And dude, I never knew there was so many different subcategories of music. It's nuts.

tfw you learn that something called chillwave isn't just a finishing move by an ice themed comic villain


----------



## Ae (Jun 16, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> I've said it. The bitch has a compulsion for SI-ing people. He should get treatment cause in real life, outdoors when he decides to leave his mother's basement and meet real people, he won't have that option.



He did ask for a ban because he have no self control


----------



## Grape (Jun 16, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> He did ask for a ban because he have no self control



Speak proper English, Fuck-stick.


----------



## Slice (Jun 16, 2015)

Another example D:

[YOUTUBE]Z4_6nDcmg_c[/YOUTUBE]

One of my all time favorite bands.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 16, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]7xPh50vqb9w[/YOUTUBE]



tho this is more math rock


----------



## Detective (Jun 16, 2015)

Slice said:


> Detective:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]2UNj5Oqs29g[/YOUTUBE]



That was pretty neat.

And since we're on the topic of music, I must say I'm a huge fan of The Glitch Mob.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 16, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]hRD8z4cTjTM[/YOUTUBE]

GOAT BOAT title and GOAT BOAT opening track


----------



## Ae (Jun 16, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]7ZjUL0T76OQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 16, 2015)

Detective said:


> That was pretty neat.
> 
> And since we're on the topic of music, I must say I'm a huge fan of The Glitch Mob.


yeah they had a song on if/then/else


----------



## Parallax (Jun 16, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]HSfGvuiFOWI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]29MBGwzEhMc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]cQcE4_7-X78[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Jun 16, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]q0YS0cBJzyA[/YOUTUBE]

So good


----------



## Ae (Jun 16, 2015)

You're not into Sigur R?s, Para? I don't see you ever mentioning them.


----------



## Detective (Jun 16, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> yeah they had a song on if/then/else



Dat simulation + music combo


----------



## Grape (Jun 16, 2015)

D 

[youtube]tVqPx5mUj0g[/youtube]


----------



## Parallax (Jun 16, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> You're not into Sigur R?s, Para? I don't see you ever mentioning them.



I've seen em live


----------



## Grape (Jun 16, 2015)

Para was a roadie for Sigur Ros back when they were playing bar mitzvahs in the bible belt, Masterrace, you Fuck-ball.


----------



## Detective (Jun 16, 2015)

Grape said:


> D
> 
> [youtube]tVqPx5mUj0g[/youtube]



Yeah, that album was straight fire

The mixtape version is great too


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 16, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> He did ask for a ban because he have no self control



Dose social skills of a four-year-old


----------



## Parallax (Jun 16, 2015)

why do you keep talking about him?  seems suspect as fuck to me


----------



## Detective (Jun 16, 2015)

Just saw the trailer for the Peanuts movie

Dem Feels

OG Slice of Life Cartoon


----------



## Ae (Jun 16, 2015)

視差 said:


> why do you keep talking about him?  seems suspect as fuck to me



Para confirmed homophobic


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 16, 2015)

視差 said:


> why do you keep talking about him?  seems suspect as fuck to me



Jealous that much? I can talk about you if you want to.

 Didn't know you're all that needy


----------



## Ae (Jun 16, 2015)

Man Harry Styles got the best spit in the game!


----------



## Grape (Jun 16, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Man Harry Styles got the best spit in the game!





If Harry Styles started chewing tobacco - would you drink from his spit cup?


----------



## Ae (Jun 16, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Rukia (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Grape (Jun 16, 2015)

Rukia, inflation is a real thing you know.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 16, 2015)

Definitely true.


----------



## Grape (Jun 16, 2015)

GoT thread is popping off.


----------



## Ae (Jun 16, 2015)

What classic should I rate next?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2015)

The Brady Bunch Movie


----------



## Ae (Jun 16, 2015)

You know I'm not going to enjoy that 

Don't know why _Brady Bunch_ reminds me of _Little House on the Prairie_


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2015)

white people living in a more "innocent" time; I see the similarity

except Prairie doesn't have a dope ass movie like the Bradys


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 16, 2015)

Marcia Brady was a fox


----------



## The World (Jun 16, 2015)

gesy that otter


----------



## Rukia (Jun 16, 2015)

Very curious to see whether or not Rachel's ass double makes an appearance in True Detective 2.


----------



## Grape (Jun 16, 2015)

Gesy tryna stop my GoT fun


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 16, 2015)

Those guys were too easily hooked, seemed like bullying to me.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 16, 2015)

I don't want to address it anymore.  That show is dead to me.


----------



## Grape (Jun 16, 2015)

It's end of GoT season. It's open season.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 16, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I don't want to address it anymore.  That show is dead to me.



Until the next Melisandre frontal, you mean


----------



## teddy (Jun 16, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Those guys were too easily hooked, seemed like bullying to me.



I'm just sitting and sipping tea while that whole thing is happening


----------



## Grape (Jun 16, 2015)

Grape said:


> They trusted their instincts, bro.
> 
> Don't blame me that it's logical, but you're too blinded by your own cognitive dissonance to see it.



**


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 16, 2015)

The World said:


> gesy that otter



Ronaldo aint got nothing on that otter.


----------



## Ae (Jun 16, 2015)

Keep your eyes peel Para

The next movie is for you


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 16, 2015)

*The Killer*

man this movie was a lot weirder than i expected. i liked it, but it was laughably saccharine sometimes. good, though


----------



## Yasha (Jun 16, 2015)

I saw Enno lurking again last night, but he didn't post. Wondering if he's alright.


----------



## Ae (Jun 16, 2015)

*Persona* (1966): Strong 7

Pretty good, definitely going to rewatch.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 17, 2015)

Anyone wanna recommend me their favorite westerns? I think that's the genre i'm least familiar with.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 17, 2015)

man I love the Western genre; I hope to be able to say I've seen them all someday soon, so I watch them _somewhat _frequently

Dollars Trilogy
Once Upon a Time in the West*
Unforgiven
High Noon*
The Man Who Shot Liberty Valence
Rio Bravo
Will Penny
Hombre
Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid

the ones with a star next to them are in my top 10 favorite movies in general


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 17, 2015)

Thanks Stunna, I plan to go ham on these come next week.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 17, 2015)

oh, and check out Blazing Saddles for a great comedy-western


----------



## Grape (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## The World (Jun 17, 2015)

stunna forgetting assassination of jesse james 

open range 

the quick and the dead

the proposition

meeks Cutoff

lone star

tombstone

the homesman

django unchained 

Ain't Them Bodies Saints?

Mad Max 

Dead Man

Appaloosa

the rover

3:10 to Yuma

slow west(with Mike Fassbigdickbender)

those are like the best modern westerns


----------



## Ae (Jun 17, 2015)

I don't get the appeal of the western genre


----------



## Grape (Jun 17, 2015)

I don't either, Masterrace. They're all very bland.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 17, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> I don't get the appeal of the western genre



Hood films for white people?

I think unlike your typical action film, it delves into acts of human savagery on a more psychological level.


----------



## The World (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 17, 2015)

lol it was RDR that inspired my interest

Rockstar games don't get old, bruh


----------



## Detective (Jun 17, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]nOr0na6mKJQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Jun 17, 2015)

Ennio


----------



## Detective (Jun 17, 2015)

I know, right?


----------



## Slice (Jun 17, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Anyone wanna recommend me their favorite westerns? I think that's the genre i'm least familiar with.



Three Amigos


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]WUTl8DSYUQA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Jun 17, 2015)

yasha


----------



## Detective (Jun 17, 2015)

Source

Slice


----------



## Yasha (Jun 17, 2015)

Oh Fargo. A TV show has no right to be this good.


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 17, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Oh Fargo. A TV show has no right to be this good.



Ikr?!

I literally can't wait any longer for S2


----------



## Grape (Jun 17, 2015)

I don't see how the second season could surpass or even match the first.


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 17, 2015)

Neither do I, that's why I'm dead worried. Same thing seems to be happening to True Detective S2. 

But dat kirsten dunst tho


----------



## Grape (Jun 17, 2015)

Dunst is in TD2?



All in.


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 17, 2015)

Yes sir **


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 17, 2015)

Jurassic World should do a multiverse event !


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 17, 2015)

Is that the same girl you always use in your sets, Huey?

Who is she?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 17, 2015)

Meg turney


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 17, 2015)

man i forgot about ain't them bodies saints

not a western tho


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 17, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Is that the same girl you always use in your sets, Huey?
> 
> Who is she?



I was going to ask if that was his wife.


----------



## Slice (Jun 17, 2015)

Why would somebody use pictures of his wife as a forum set?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 17, 2015)

Slice said:


> Why would somebody use pictures of his wife as a forum set?



Some people like to brag about who they're banging


----------



## Slice (Jun 17, 2015)

I was going to type "nobody is that immature".
But then i remembered some of the people on this board.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 17, 2015)

Slice said:


> I was going to type "nobody is that immature".
> But then i remembered some of the people on this board.



Pretty sure if you were banging Emma Watson you'll be posting gifs every chance you get.


----------



## Grape (Jun 17, 2015)

Ennoea 

We should put together a once in a lifetime Film Club event.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 17, 2015)

I was thinking about film club the other day. I'm gonna try guys.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 17, 2015)

That's not good enough I need you to say you will !


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 17, 2015)

>Waiting for enno to schedule Film Club feels like..


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 17, 2015)

I think no one is waiting on Enno, well with the exception of many crazy women and Vaulto in a dark alley somewhere in England.


----------



## Grape (Jun 17, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> I was thinking about film club the other day. I'm gonna try guys.




It's this kind of "can do" attitude that we need more of around here.


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 17, 2015)

I can impatiently wait for the film club resurrection.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 17, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> I was thinking about film club the other day. I'm gonna try guys.



The inevitable disappointment to come. 

How has work been going anyway, still busy I take it?


----------



## Ae (Jun 17, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> I was thinking about film club the other day. I'm gonna try guys.



I recommended that we group Skype instead


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2015)

Film Club is coming back?  Excellent news.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 17, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> I was thinking about film club the other day. I'm gonna try guys.


**


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2015)

It's coming back Stunna.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 17, 2015)

*Joe Kidd* - Underrated John Sturges western starring Clint Eastwood, Robert Duvall and John Saxon. Deserves credit that's never been given to it for dealing with certain political/moral questions (albeit incompletely) most movies don't go near. It's a shame it wasn't longer because there are the skeletons of some serious, complex characters here. Aside from that it has a quality sense of humour and a mint score by Lalo Schifrin. It doesn't ultimately stand up to the best work of any of the main cast involved, but it's still ace in my opinion and genuinely had the potential to be a classic. 7.5/10

*Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy* - The relentlessly unforgiving plot frustratingly detracts from an otherwise impeccable production. Good job everyone acts their bollocks off and they pull the le Carre adaptation off well by all accounts. 7/10

*The War Wagon* - John Wayne/Kirk Douglas western. Good, unambitious fun. 6/10


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 17, 2015)

> The relentlessly unforgiving plot frustratingly detracts from an otherwise impeccable production.



what?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm assuming that eric is referring to Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy's infamously complicated plot, which kept him from wholly enjoying the experience despite the strong cast/writing/direction/etc.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 17, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> what?



 what part of the sentence are you having trouble with?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 17, 2015)

erictheking said:


> what part of the sentence are you having trouble with?



how exactly can a _plot_ be relentlessly unforgiving? by being too grim and brutal? killing off too many sympathetic characters? i don't get it


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 17, 2015)

Don't use the word impeccable it confuses people!


----------



## Stunna (Jun 17, 2015)

c'mon now, Luca


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 17, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> how exactly can a _plot_ be relentlessly unforgiving? by being too grim and brutal? killing off too many sympathetic characters? i don't get it



Stunna got it.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 17, 2015)

i may have to rewatch tinker tailor but i don't recall having any trouble following the plot 

welp


----------



## Ae (Jun 17, 2015)

Optimistic about the next movie


----------



## Grape (Jun 17, 2015)

Wow.

Netflix somehow managed to make their website's interface worse.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 17, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Don't use the word impeccable it confuses people!



Is this a dash of old Huey I sense?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 17, 2015)

Grape said:


> Wow.
> 
> Netflix somehow managed to make their website's interface worse.



people still use the website?

Even DVD players have the netflix app nowadays, bruh.


----------



## Grape (Jun 17, 2015)

I could use the app, but rather just browse in browser.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 17, 2015)

...

people still use DVD players?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 17, 2015)

..........no


----------



## Grape (Jun 17, 2015)

I use VHS.


----------



## The World (Jun 17, 2015)

one could be attached to your PC

even doe i know massacoon is speaking of an old relic


----------



## Stunna (Jun 17, 2015)

the struggle is real, Gesy


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 17, 2015)

Grape said:


> I use VHS.



I actually have VHS players in my garage. 

My mother is quite the hoarder.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 17, 2015)

I use a blu ray/dvd player, what's the big deal?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 17, 2015)

well obviously you don't count since it's a blu ray player so it has current gen functionality

albeit i was just exploring the irony of gesy trying to shame people for using the netflix website like this was somehow an outdated thing to do, while talking about fucking dvd players of all things


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 17, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> well obviously you don't count since it's a blu ray player so it has current gen functionality
> 
> albeit i was just exploring the irony of gesy trying to shame people for using the netflix website like this was somehow an outdated thing to do, while talking about fucking dvd players of all things



but there isn't any irony since i'm intentionally  using an outdated device to emphasize how assessable netflix is.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 17, 2015)

I mean--When someone says "_even_ DVD Players...", it's kinda implied there are better options.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 17, 2015)

No, I follow you.


----------



## Ae (Jun 17, 2015)

I wonder what kind of childhood you had, Stunna. That led you to having such childlike taste. no shots


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2015)

No skinamax in Stunna's house.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 17, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> but there isn't any irony since i'm intentionally  using an outdated device to emphasize how assessable netflix is.





~Gesy~ said:


> I mean--When someone says "_even_ DVD Players...", it's kinda implied there are better options.



but dvd players are more outdated than most computers

considering most computers have dvd players built in


----------



## Ae (Jun 17, 2015)

Man we had illegal cable growing up, so HBO was my shit. I even watched the educational shows.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 17, 2015)

lol Luc, what is with you today?

u trollin' bro?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 17, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> I wonder what kind of childhood you had, Stunna. That led you to having such childlike taste. no shots


I    dunno.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 17, 2015)

he's always like that....


----------



## Ae (Jun 17, 2015)

Sketchpad doe


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 17, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> lol Luc, what is with you today?
> 
> u trollin' bro?



this from the guy pretending there's something weird about using netflix on a computer


----------



## Parallax (Jun 17, 2015)

well

i think both are weird

stop being poor ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and upgrade your software and hardware game u ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 17, 2015)

視差 said:


> well
> 
> i think both are weird
> 
> stop being poor ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and upgrade your software and hardware game u ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



...what on earth is weird about using netflix on your computer...?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2015)

PARA!

[YOUTUBE]Hv4ABEEbabQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 17, 2015)

Yeah, i don't get it neither.


----------



## Ae (Jun 17, 2015)

視差 said:


> well
> 
> i think both are weird
> 
> stop being poor ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and upgrade your software and hardware game u ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)





Para's at his best


----------



## Parallax (Jun 17, 2015)

cause you can just dl it is why


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 17, 2015)

Or i could do both.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 17, 2015)

I mean I guess

I prefer being cheap when I can


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 17, 2015)

視差 said:


> cause you can just dl it is why



you mean i can just dl for free whatever it is i'm watching on netflix?

pretty much, yeah, but that's not a technology thing and it's you who'd qualify as the poorfag in that situation

so that's confusing


----------



## Grape (Jun 17, 2015)

視差 said:


> well
> 
> i think both are weird
> 
> stop being poor ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and upgrade your software and hardware game u ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



^ (use bro), didn't you wait until Playstation 4 came out to buy a used Playstation 3?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 17, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> this from the guy pretending there's something weird about using netflix on a computer



I wouldn't say there's something weird about it, but I would say it's one of the least convenient ways to use the function.

But anyway it was a playful remark, that I didn't expect to be taken this seriously, but here we are.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 17, 2015)

> but I would say it's one of the least convenient ways to use the function.



how?  at least you can type on a computer. on a ps3/4, you'd have to input the show/movie title by moving a selector across a virtual keyboard with a controller


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 17, 2015)

Never had a problem with that, I get what i'm looking for about the same time.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 17, 2015)

you must type slow as fuck 

i can type most show names in under a second


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 17, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> you must type slow as fuck
> 
> i can type most show names in under a second




oooooor I type "break" and it already knows I wanna watch Breaking Bad.

But yeah, It takes me more than a second to type show names.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 17, 2015)

Netflix is faster and smoother on consoles over most computers from what i've seen.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 17, 2015)

if it takes you the same time to type the same word on a real keyboard and via a ps4 then either you're some sort of god tier controller wizard or you type slow as fuck


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 17, 2015)

視差 said:


> Netflix is faster and smoother on consoles over most computers from what i've seen.



i don't see why that would be the case considering consoles are basically low tier computers


----------



## Ae (Jun 17, 2015)

Good video

[YOUTUBE]Ytcyfe2gbwQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 17, 2015)

Never had a problem running Netflix on my computer, plus is harder to change my location on consoles.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 17, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> if it takes you the same time to type the same word on a real keyboard and via a ps4 then either you're some sort of god tier controller wizard or you type slow as fuck


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2015)

Crunchyroll sucks on consoles.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2015)

HBO Now and Netflix are the other two I use frequently.  No problems with either of them.


----------



## Karasu (Jun 17, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Crunchyroll sucks on consoles.



It does. I don't even bother unless I'm on my computer. Speaking of which, you ever check KissAnime out?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2015)

I really did like Rashida several years ago.  It was a glorious prime run.  Just way too short.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 17, 2015)

Still a beautiful woman to me..

Forehead is kinda big tho


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 17, 2015)

man rashida looked so bad in the office

she should sue them for making her uggs


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 17, 2015)

Gotta make leaving her for the pale librarian look believable, bro.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2015)

Chiwetel is great in the Martian trailer.  He totally won it in my opinion.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2015)

I hope to god someone tries to sabotage the rescue mission.  I love those antagonists.  I will never forget the Fantastic Voyage.


----------



## Grape (Jun 17, 2015)

Won what??


----------



## Grape (Jun 17, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I hope to god someone tries to sabotage the rescue mission.  I love those antagonists.  I will never forget the Fantastic Voyage.


[YOUTUBE]a3QAHZicSjQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2015)

Grape said:


> Won what??


He won the trailer.  He had the best moment.  He made me care about his character.  Etc.


----------



## Ae (Jun 17, 2015)

Spoiler

Plot Twist

Chiwetel is the Matt Damon


----------



## Grape (Jun 17, 2015)

Rukia, they're building a bar next door to my place of employment.

Disrespectful fucks


----------



## Grape (Jun 17, 2015)

But I'm totally going to hit a grand slam on Halloween.

Come to work dressed as a cop from the Sabotage video, work at smoke shop, get off work, walk next door, sing Sabotage karaoke, bang women.

Win game.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 17, 2015)

*Fargo Season 1*

This is one of the few shows I could imagine the writer must be having tons of fun writing it. As an avid dark comedy fan, this is everything I could ever wish for, and more. Best plot, best characters writing, best score, best casting & acting.

My favourite characters are

Malvo (This goes without saying. He carries at least half the show. Haven't met a character with as much menace in his speech, who could give me goosebumps just by talking ever since Hannibal Lecter)
Molly (Allison Tolman is incredible. Most lovable character in the entire show)
Stavros (Good acting. Sucks to be him though)
Greta (Ain't her flat little face cute or what)
Tahir 

PS: Is it just me or is the ringing sound the cars make when somebody opens the door haunting as hell? That sound has been stuck in my head ever since I returned from US. 

10/10 (Perfect, not a single thing I would like changed about the show. Actually, it felt more like an 8-hour long movie)


----------



## Grape (Jun 18, 2015)

Yasha convincing me to watch Fargo again


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 18, 2015)

Yasha convincing me to watch Fargo for the first time.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 18, 2015)

you mean all the praise it's received before now hasn't been enough?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 18, 2015)

gesy confirmed to only listen to fellow pedophiles


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 18, 2015)

Para's avoidance worries me


----------



## Parallax (Jun 18, 2015)

Why should it worry you?  Watch what you wanna

for what it's worth I'm about to finish the first episode


----------



## Stunna (Jun 18, 2015)

nice Goku avatar, Para


----------



## Parallax (Jun 18, 2015)

stop trolling stunna


----------



## Ae (Jun 18, 2015)

Did you make that avatar with ms paint, Para?


----------



## Grape (Jun 18, 2015)

Stunna said:


> nice Goku avatar, Para


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 18, 2015)

stunna

that's the logo for the left-wing paramilitary organisation husker du

not goku


----------



## Stunna (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## Grape (Jun 18, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> stunna
> 
> that's the logo for the left-wing paramilitary organisation *husker du*
> 
> not goku


Link removed


----------



## Parallax (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## Grape (Jun 18, 2015)

Is this Enno?

[youtube]xd4ygI0GHV8[/youtube]


----------



## Slice (Jun 18, 2015)

Stunna said:


> nice Goku avatar, Para


----------



## Yasha (Jun 18, 2015)

Has anyone ever beaten this game?

[YOUTUBE]p0tBqLu_yk0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 18, 2015)

Never played it now I want to.


----------



## Pseudo (Jun 18, 2015)

Finished reading Watchmen day before yesterday.It worthy of all the acclaim it's given and I can honestly say it's  better than any manga I've read.

I'm glad I quit the movie halfway through all those years back 'cause it did not do the the comic justice at all!


----------



## Detective (Jun 18, 2015)

Pseudo said:


> Finished reading Watchmen day before yesterday.It worthy of all the acclaim it's given and I can honestly say it's  better than any manga I've read.
> 
> I'm glad I quit the movie halfway through all those years back 'cause it did not do the the comic justice at all!



Quoting, just in case this post no longer exists in a couple minutes.


----------



## Pseudo (Jun 18, 2015)

shooting? what happened?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 18, 2015)

Pseudo said:


> shooting? what happened?



Quoting for records as well


----------



## Detective (Jun 18, 2015)

Pseudo said:


> shooting? what happened?



A white dude walked into a historically all black church and shot and killed at least 9 people while they were praying.

He apparently received the gun as a birthday present back in April from his Uncle.

God damn you America


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 18, 2015)

Detective said:


> A white dude walked into a historically all black church and shot and killed at least 9 people while they were praying.
> 
> He apparently received the gun as a birthday present back in April from his Uncle.
> 
> God damn you America



did he wear this shirt too?


----------



## Detective (Jun 18, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> did he wear this shirt too?



I wouldn't be surprised, mate


----------



## Parallax (Jun 18, 2015)

man speedy that was just in poor taste


----------



## Slice (Jun 18, 2015)

Fucking gun crazy idiots.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 18, 2015)

Slice said:


> Fucking gun crazy idiots.



I agree, these white  supremacist now a days. Still better than the ones back in the day that would go to war to eliminate a specific ethnic group tho.


----------



## Slice (Jun 18, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> I agree, these white  supremacist now a days.* Still better* than the ones back in the day that would go to war to eliminate a specific ethnic group tho.



I dont think you were ever more wrong.

There is no better or worse when it comes to people murdering others for such reasons. Absolute human scum.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 18, 2015)

Slice said:


> I dont think you were ever more wrong.
> 
> There is no better or worse when it comes to people murdering others for such reasons. Absolute human scum.



When I said still better I wasn't putting the act as better than the next but the times. Hate crimes at its height was far worst than hate crime we face today however you're right they aren't different from one another but still.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 18, 2015)

Murrica has been set back a couple decades


----------



## Detective (Jun 18, 2015)

I agree with Slice, as usual.

Also, fucking America really needs to adopt stricter gun policies. I read the other day how it's now legal to open carry on college campuses in Texas.

For fucks sake


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 18, 2015)

Detective said:


> I agree with Slice, as usual.
> 
> Also, fucking America really needs to adopt stricter gun policies. I read the other day how it's now legal to open carry on college campuses in Texas.
> 
> For fucks sake



That's too much of a culture change for them.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 18, 2015)

America will never destroy all their guns.

Part of freedom to bare arms in the constitution's 2nd. amendment I believe.

So that needs to change first in law before anything can happen.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 18, 2015)

It's the 2nd amendment


----------



## Slice (Jun 18, 2015)

I remember this one guy being quoted saying: mass shootings could best be avoided if more people would carry.
The reasoning was that there would be somebody nearby that could shoot the guy before he does any more harm.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 18, 2015)

視差 said:


> It's the 2nd amendment



Corrected, cheers.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 18, 2015)

Detective said:


> I agree with Slice, as usual.
> 
> Also, fucking America really needs to adopt stricter gun policies. I read the other day how it's now legal to open carry on college campuses in Texas.
> 
> For fucks sake



Even if that did occur, the change would be minimal since people would just get weapons from illegitimate sources. And even if that wasn't the case, wouldn't people just find other ways to murder? Banning guns won't end violence.


----------



## Slice (Jun 18, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Even if that did occur the change would be minimal since people would just get weapons from illegitimate sources. And even if that wasn't the case, wouldn't people just find other ways to murder? Banning guns won't end violence.



Works for Europe.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 18, 2015)

Gun policy can't overwrite what's written in the constitution.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 18, 2015)

Slice said:


> Works for Europe.



I doubt it will work for America.

Guns will always be circulated in america-- atleast in my lifetime.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 18, 2015)

anyone who thinks you can just get rid of gun violence by banning them in America is being silly


----------



## Detective (Jun 18, 2015)

視差 said:


> anyone who thinks you can just get rid of gun violence by banning them in America is being silly



Make the punishment for carrying a gun OP then

Unless you are law enforcement, security or military, and are caught carrying, then the minimum sentence is 10-15 years

Watch criminals get shook as fuck by that ultimatum


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 18, 2015)

lol how about giving the death penalty for murder

Oh wait...


----------



## Parallax (Jun 18, 2015)

again that's not gonna change anything

especially with gangs, not to mention the Mexican cartel smuggling weapons all over the country.

I mean even in my suburb town I know for a fact there's a family with actual Sinaloa ties


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 18, 2015)

the second amendment is dumb
the reasoning behind it is dumb

i don't think a gun ban is gonna be effective in america, it'd be a failure on the level of prohibition, but the second amendment is dumb af


----------



## Detective (Jun 18, 2015)

Up here in Canada, a criminal is generally thought of as that person who tried to park in a no parking or reserved for disability zone

The struggle is real


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 18, 2015)

*Spy*

this had a slow af start, i barely even sniggered for like the first 20 minutes, but when it got going it had some riotously funny moments. the script was really great at points. melissa mccarthy was on point, jason statham was playing this ridiculous parody of himself which was so extreme it was like he was from airplane or the naked gun or something and it totally worked, and rose byrne was still the mvp. also she's so hot. tfw you will never marry rose byrne


----------



## Detective (Jun 18, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> tfw you will never marry rose byrne



Fuck you Luc

Why do you have to go and open old wounds


----------



## The World (Jun 18, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> the reasoning behind it is dumb



back then it wasn't dumb


----------



## Detective (Jun 18, 2015)

Also Eva Green



Also Rashida Jones



Also Kate Beckinsale



Also THE GOAT BOAT Rachel Weisz


----------



## The World (Jun 18, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Even if that did occur, the change would be minimal since people would just get weapons from illegitimate sources. And even if that wasn't the case, wouldn't people just find other ways to murder? Banning guns won't end violence.



gesy knows whats up

MURIKA


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 18, 2015)

The World said:


> back then it wasn't dumb



fuck you warudo


----------



## Detective (Jun 18, 2015)

warudo

dat solidarity


----------



## The World (Jun 18, 2015)

nah you tryin to take away my guns 

filthy hippy Canadians


----------



## The World (Jun 18, 2015)

how do I defend myself from the corrupt cops?

they killing all of stunna's family down south!


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 18, 2015)

Detective said:


> Also Eva Green
> 
> 
> 
> ...



rachel weisz IS the GOAT BOAT

this man knows


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 18, 2015)

great now i'm in a chasm of despair thinking about how i'll never be with rachel weisz smfh


----------



## Detective (Jun 18, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> great now i'm in a chasm of despair thinking about how i'll never be with rachel weisz smfh



I want to hate Daniel Craig so much

but I can't deny that man's swagger

But still,

Rachel Weisz

DA GOAT OF BOATS

Omg, she was legit OP as Evie in the Mummy Series


----------



## Detective (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## The World (Jun 18, 2015)

prime Rachel weisz in the mummy


----------



## Detective (Jun 18, 2015)

Rachel Weisz is still in her Prime, doe

That photo shoot is recent, too

Dat Eternal Grace


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2015)

Holy shit.  All in.

[YOUTUBE]1tzpYbfoknw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 18, 2015)

rachel weisz wasn't in her prime in the mummy, she hadn't fully grown into her god tier milf facial features yet 

still gorgeous doe


----------



## The World (Jun 18, 2015)

she was 29 in the mummy and was still cute af like some young teenager

she has god tier genes


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 18, 2015)

she was 29 in the mummy? what?! holy fuck


----------



## Detective (Jun 18, 2015)

And then she played the role of someone who had a kid in the Mummy 2

And we were all mesmerized at the implications


----------



## Parallax (Jun 18, 2015)

i legit can't tell the difference between Warudo and Detectives posts


----------



## Detective (Jun 18, 2015)

NF Raptor Squad too OP


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 18, 2015)

視差 said:


> i legit can't tell the difference between Warudo and Detectives posts


Was about to post the exact same thing

It's actually a little annoying..


----------



## Grape (Jun 18, 2015)

Detective said:


> I agree with Slice, as usual.
> 
> Also, fucking America really needs to adopt stricter gun policies. I read the other day how it's now legal to open carry on college campuses in Texas.
> 
> For fucks sake





Speedy Jag. said:


> America will never destroy all their guns.
> 
> Part of freedom to bare arms in the constitution's 2nd. amendment I believe.
> 
> So that needs to change first in law before anything can happen.





視差 said:


> It's the 2nd amendment





It's a great amendment. Just not used for it's initial purpose.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 18, 2015)

Grape said:


> It's a great amendment. Just not used for it's initial purpose.



Kind of a contradictory couple of sentences, no?


----------



## Slice (Jun 18, 2015)

Detective said:


> Also Eva Green
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Lucaniel said:


> great now i'm in a chasm of despair thinking about how i'll never be with rachel weisz smfh



Dat supreme taste in women


----------



## Parallax (Jun 18, 2015)

i dont get people who have sigs disabled but have sigs


----------



## Grape (Jun 18, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Kind of a contradictory couple of sentences, no?


No, my wording was just bit off.

It's a great amendment, but it's original purpose seems to have been forgotten.


It's literally impossible to track down firearms in this country, they will never be banned, etc.


----------



## Detective (Jun 18, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> sigs disabled



You're missing out





Slice said:


> Dat supreme taste in women



Of course


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 18, 2015)

I look at avatars first, than usernames, and finally signatures


----------



## Detective (Jun 18, 2015)

視差 said:


> i dont get people who have sigs disabled but have sigs



This

It's so weird


----------



## Slice (Jun 18, 2015)

視差 said:


> i dont get people who have sigs disabled but have sigs





Detective said:


> This
> 
> It's so weird



Browing on phone with small data plan.
Browsing at work with all them risky sets.

Nope. Disabled signatures unfortunately is the way to go.

But i like my set. And since i rarely change it anyways i'll keep the signature.


----------



## Detective (Jun 18, 2015)

I always just adblock any sets I don't like


----------



## Detective (Jun 18, 2015)

Slice said:


> Browing on phone with small data plan.
> Browsing at work with all them risky sets.
> 
> Nope. Disabled signatures unfortunately is the way to go.
> ...



I only have like a 2.5 GB phone data plan, and have never come close to hitting the limit


----------



## Slice (Jun 18, 2015)

Not risking my job for the 5 second window it takes to klick away a sig that i scrolled by.


----------



## Slice (Jun 18, 2015)

Detective said:


> I only have like a 2.5 GB phone data plan, and have never come close to hitting the limit



"only"

I have 200 mB


----------



## Detective (Jun 18, 2015)

Slice said:


> Not risking my job for the 5 second window it takes to klick away a sig that i scrolled by.



I don't use my work PC or work laptop to browse, doe

It's too risky regardless of it being only used by myself


----------



## Detective (Jun 18, 2015)

Slice said:


> "only"
> 
> I have 200 mB



Slice


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 18, 2015)

Detective said:


> I only have like a 2.5 GB phone data plan, and have never come close to hitting the limit



Whaaaaaaaaat?

Do you what hell a 4 GB monthly plan was for me?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 18, 2015)

>slice talking about browsing NF on his data plan

It's not worth it


----------



## Detective (Jun 18, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Whaaaaaaaaat?
> 
> Do you what hell a 4 GB monthly plan was for me?



Can you clarify your English usage please?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 18, 2015)

.


----------



## Detective (Jun 18, 2015)

BTW Gesy, I had to adblock your shitty Avy

It was fucking with my eyes, and was slightly revolting


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 18, 2015)

Holy shit! Sicario's first trailer is out and I'M FUCKING PUMPED!

Villenuve the next great one! Brilliant director and Masterful cinematographer.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 18, 2015)

Distractions happen


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 18, 2015)

Detective said:


> BTW Gesy, I had to adblock your shitty Avy
> 
> It was fucking with my eyes, and was slightly revolting



lol, thanks for notifying me of this issue.


----------



## Grape (Jun 18, 2015)

Stunna turning into quite the troll. I still can't believe he hit Para with that Goku line.

Para will spend weeks in recovery, all while still having to use the avatar so he can hide the butthurt.


----------



## Detective (Jun 18, 2015)

Wait, what Goku line?

Someone fill me in, this sounds good


----------



## Parallax (Jun 18, 2015)

it was a couple of pages ago

inb4 Detective quotes it and spams 5161891302 lauging emotes


----------



## Detective (Jun 18, 2015)

Too Para to go back a couple pages, doe

However, Juan, is your current change in Avy in preparation for the release of the new DBZ anime next month?


----------



## Parallax (Jun 18, 2015)

the answer is in my sig


----------



## Detective (Jun 18, 2015)

視差 said:


> the answer is in my sig



What does that random sig image have to do with the Goku uniform symbol?


----------



## Parallax (Jun 18, 2015)

put it together, all the information u need is in that image


----------



## Grape (Jun 18, 2015)

Zen Arcade is where Para plays DBZ Budokai competitively.


----------



## Detective (Jun 18, 2015)

Grape said:


> Zen Arcade is where Para plays DBZ Budokai competitively.



Hm, this sounds logical.



Para playing in an arcade as a 27 year old man, doe


----------



## Grape (Jun 18, 2015)

This is the custom symbol he had put on his gi for competition.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 18, 2015)

視差 said:


> i dont get people who have sigs disabled but have sigs



their sigs are for others, not themselves


----------



## Slice (Jun 18, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> >slice talking about browsing NF on his data plan
> 
> It's not worth it



It's the reason I don't post as much as I'd like


----------



## Detective (Jun 18, 2015)

Imagine unleashed Prime Slice


----------



## Stunna (Jun 18, 2015)

Sicario looks dope; I should check out Prisoners.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 18, 2015)

prisoners is a really good movie


----------



## Detective (Jun 18, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]fVR4E6Q6u5g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pseudo (Jun 18, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Rukia said:


> Holy shit.  All in.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]1tzpYbfoknw[/YOUTUBE]






Why are they giving so much of the plot away?



*Nymphomaniac Vol *1: _3/5_


----------



## Stunna (Jun 18, 2015)

This is the guy who did Enemy as well? All in.

And The Peanuts Movie's visuals are great. The trailer isn't breathtaking, but I'm checking it out regardless.


----------



## Detective (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 18, 2015)

Detective said:


> [YOUTUBE]fVR4E6Q6u5g[/YOUTUBE]



Didn't need a theater release


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 18, 2015)

i can't watch enemy

tarantulas are a dealbreaker

let alone giant ones


----------



## Stunna (Jun 18, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i can't watch enemy
> 
> tarantulas are a dealbreaker
> 
> let alone giant ones



*Spoiler*: _this isn't a spider, I swear_ 



I think the last shot of Enemy scared me more than anything in any film ever has  it's the only one with a tarantula, though



trust me, I feel you--I'm the biggest arachnophobe I know.


----------



## Detective (Jun 18, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i can't watch enemy
> 
> tarantulas are a dealbreaker
> 
> let alone giant ones



Kill it with fire



Also, fuck Australia and all it's dangers


----------



## Parallax (Jun 18, 2015)

omg i feel the same way about spiders


----------



## Detective (Jun 18, 2015)

It's weird

I'm not afraid of spiders when I see one crawling on a wall or floor

But I have an uncontrollable urge to kill them immediately, because fuck that if they somehow end up touching me in my sleep if left uncontained


----------



## Stunna (Jun 18, 2015)

I always feel bad about killing spiders.


----------



## Detective (Jun 18, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I always feel bad about killing spiders.



Don't want none, don't start none


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 18, 2015)

Have you ever seen what a spider bite could eventually look like?

They get no sympathy from me


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 18, 2015)

Detective said:


> Don't want none, don't start none



...or something like that


----------



## Pseudo (Jun 18, 2015)

A Woman Under the Influence is my 2nd favorite film of the 70's. Might have to knock Godfather out of my top 20 to make room


----------



## Stunna (Jun 18, 2015)

so you have a top 20 list written out somewhere?


----------



## Pseudo (Jun 18, 2015)

Yep 10char.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 18, 2015)

Detective said:


> [YOUTUBE]fVR4E6Q6u5g[/YOUTUBE]



The feels when watching Charlie Brown's pooch who was far more GOAT BOAT than he ever was


----------



## Pseudo (Jun 18, 2015)

Harry Potter and the chamber of secrets:_1.5/5_

trash


----------



## teddy (Jun 18, 2015)

Stunna said:


> *Spoiler*: _this isn't a spider, I swear_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude i was literally tapping out when that happened


----------



## Stunna (Jun 18, 2015)

Pseudo said:


> Yep 10char.


post it then so we can laff at u


----------



## Detective (Jun 18, 2015)

Is it wrong that I already expect Pseudo's list to be suspect as fuck?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 18, 2015)

Too much violence in these lands, and I have to be the one to stop it....


----------



## Parallax (Jun 18, 2015)

fucking Trump


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 18, 2015)

Vince McMahon should run for president too.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 18, 2015)

I like how he implies he has not met a mexican that wasn't a criminal.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 18, 2015)

this is semi true


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## Liverbird (Jun 18, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> this is semi true



semi? lol, more like completely


----------



## Stunna (Jun 18, 2015)

sketchers = confirmed crazy white boi


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 18, 2015)

*The Father of My Children (Le Pere de Mes Enfants)* - A pleasure to see a weighty drama handled with subtlety and expertise. 8.5/10

*Carnage* - Adapted from a French play by Roman Polanski. Disappointed with this. Not very believable and not very funny. 4/10

*Comfort And Joy* - A gem from Bill Forsyth. A proper comedy. 8/10


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 18, 2015)

Stunna said:


> sketchers = confirmed crazy white boi



why you talkin with that bunk ass avatar


----------



## Stunna (Jun 18, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> why you talkin with that bunk ass avatar


----------



## Ae (Jun 18, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Sicario looks dope; I should check out Prisoners.



I told you so


----------



## The World (Jun 18, 2015)

that last shot in Enemy came out of fucking nowhere

creepy as fuck and confused the fuck out of me so badly I still don't know what happened to this day


----------



## Ae (Jun 18, 2015)

VBD's back only to dump his political garbage on us


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 18, 2015)

today was a fantastic day for masterrace.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 18, 2015)

VBD my good friend how are you? Hope everything is find and dandy. I hope your luck picks up soon and you're able to find a job. I have family in New York if you need a place to stay, it's not much but it's hot food and warm bed.


----------



## Ae (Jun 18, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> today was a fantastic day for masterrace.



yesterday*

1 for 9

Good deal


----------



## Grape (Jun 18, 2015)

Detective said:


> It's weird
> 
> I'm not afraid of spiders when I see one crawling on a wall or floor
> 
> But I have an uncontrollable urge to kill them immediately, because fuck that if they somehow end up touching me in my sleep if left uncontained





Stunna said:


> I always feel bad about killing spiders.




You should feel bad.

Learn which spiders in your area are actually threatening to humans. Learn to identify them, and then avoid them or kill them if you feel it's necessary.

They're your friends.


----------



## Grape (Jun 18, 2015)

Also, Enemy is a great film.

Luc you pansy. Man up.


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 18, 2015)

*While We're Young*_(2014)_ - 7/10


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 18, 2015)

Spiders are the arch enemy of mankind


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 18, 2015)

Totally **


----------



## Ae (Jun 18, 2015)

Spider rolls are the best


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 18, 2015)

Spiders are cool, one helped me to kill a roach the other day.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 18, 2015)

Samavarti said:


> Spiders are cool, one helped me to kill a roach the other day.




Are spiders your minions?


----------



## Grape (Jun 18, 2015)

Maybe he's the minion of the spider..

Maybe we all are.


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 18, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> Are spiders your minions?



No, just my pals.


----------



## Detective (Jun 18, 2015)

Considering that Sama has GOAT stealth, and seems to be always watching us from the ceiling

Spider-Sama makes sense

:33


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 18, 2015)

I like spiders.

Kill flies and the odd mosquito.


----------



## Grape (Jun 18, 2015)

Mosquitos are the real danger.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 18, 2015)

Mosquitos tend not to bite me, they know that my blood is venom.


----------



## Detective (Jun 18, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> Mosquitos tend not to bite me, they know that my blood is venom.



Or that you're a filthy halfblood


----------



## Grape (Jun 18, 2015)

Fucking Mudblood


----------



## Detective (Jun 18, 2015)

But for real, I have never been bitten either.


----------



## Grape (Jun 18, 2015)

Cuz you live in canada.

you dont even have mosquitos.

here in texas, we have mosquitos so big there are other mosquitos made to kill them.


----------



## Detective (Jun 18, 2015)

Grape said:


> Cuz you live in canada.
> 
> you dont even have mosquitos.
> 
> here in texas, we have mosquitos so big there are other mosquitos made to kill them.



We have mosquitos here. And if you go north, outside the city, in cottage country, they have fucking horse flies.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 18, 2015)

Grape said:


> Cuz you live in canada.
> 
> you dont even have mosquitos.
> 
> here in texas, we have mosquitos so big there are other mosquitos made to kill them.



Those are fruit Mosquitos, Grape.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 18, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> *Spy*
> 
> this had a slow af start, i barely even sniggered for like the first 20 minutes, but when it got going it had some riotously funny moments. the script was really great at points. melissa mccarthy was on point, jason statham was playing this ridiculous parody of himself which was so extreme it was like he was from airplane or the naked gun or something and it totally worked, and rose byrne was still the mvp. also she's so hot. tfw you will never marry rose byrne





			
				Yasha said:
			
		

> *Spy*
> 
> Time hasn't been kind on Rose Byrne's pretty face.
> 
> ...



Luc and I have polar opposite opinions.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 18, 2015)

I mean, c'mon.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 18, 2015)

Mosquitoes think my body is chicken D. 

Too many bites every summer.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 18, 2015)

looks like an average chick to me.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 18, 2015)

Looks like a hag to me.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 18, 2015)

Yasha has higher standards, good for him. All of you should aspire to do the same thing.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 18, 2015)

That woman looks like a passion fruit after it completely wrinkles.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 18, 2015)

Surprised how much a woman could change in a short period of time. She still looked glorious in Insidious a couple of years ago.

On another note, this is prime Natalie Portman.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 18, 2015)

Gesy would approve I'm sure


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 18, 2015)

Too old for Masterrace around this time tho


----------



## Yasha (Jun 18, 2015)

I'm sure he would, Goku.


----------



## Detective (Jun 18, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Mosquitoes think my body is chicken D.
> 
> Too many bites every summer.



Stop eating at Nandos, mate


----------



## Detective (Jun 18, 2015)

Yasha said:


> I'm sure he would, Goku.



Classic Yasha

Subtle yet effective


----------



## Detective (Jun 18, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]10r9ozshGVE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Jun 18, 2015)

Tfw Detective doesn't know what subtle is

I was gonna watch more Fargo but i ended up reading


----------



## Detective (Jun 18, 2015)

tfw it's so easy to draw Para out with a bait post


----------



## Grape (Jun 18, 2015)

Para's DBZ name should be Mame, Tomorokoshi, or Raisu.


Maybe Harapenyo.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 18, 2015)

視差 said:


> Tfw Detective doesn't know what subtle is
> 
> I was gonna watch more Fargo but i ended up reading



You didn't like it?


----------



## Detective (Jun 18, 2015)

Grape said:


> Para's DBZ name should be Mame, Tomorokoshi, or Raisu.
> 
> 
> Maybe Harapenyo.



Or..... Sombrero Yamcha


----------



## Grape (Jun 18, 2015)

Do they make bamboo sombreros?


----------



## Yasha (Jun 18, 2015)

Para is supposed to be a 6'3 who knows someone with ties to the Sinaloa. I don't understand why he ran away from a small Chinese man who invited him to dinner in his own homecourt LA.


----------



## Detective (Jun 18, 2015)

Grape said:


> Do they make bamboo sombreros?



He can make it out of the same material as nachos


----------



## Detective (Jun 18, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Para is supposed to be a 6'3 who knows someone with ties to the Sinaloa. I don't understand why he ran away from a small Chinese man who invited him to dinner in his own homecourt LA.



Especially when that small chinese man was wearing a black dress shirt with a rose in it's pocket


----------



## Yasha (Jun 18, 2015)

When I asked Para for suggestion on some good local food, he pointed me to a ramen shop.


----------



## Detective (Jun 18, 2015)

Yasha said:


> When I asked Para's for suggestion on some good local food, he pointed me to a ramen shop.



Para so ashamed of his Mexican cuisine


----------



## Parallax (Jun 18, 2015)

I did like the pilot, it was very good.  I'm gonna finish the season.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 18, 2015)

I legit thought Warudo was shit posting in this page lol


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 18, 2015)

Detective said:


> Para so ashamed of his Mexican cuisine



Mexican food is good, you just have to be careful not to eat too much cause diarrhea.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 18, 2015)

If I want ramen, I would go to Japan.

If I want burrito, I would go to Mexico.

But here I am in America, what should I eat?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 18, 2015)

Yasha said:


> If I want ramen, I would go to Japan.
> 
> If I want burrito, I would go to Mexico.
> 
> But here I am in America, what should I eat?



McDonalds


----------



## Parallax (Jun 18, 2015)

You can eat anything 

so long you don't live in the South

or certain parts of the MidWest


----------



## Detective (Jun 18, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> Mexican food is good, you just have to be careful not to eat too much cause diarrhea.



Never had this issue, Mike. Cuz I was raised on a rather spicy cuisine. So basically, my stomach is lead lined due to having a stronger durability.

Never had food poisoning either due to it, as well.

Feels good man


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 18, 2015)

Does taco bell count as mexican food?

Cause it doesn't really do anything harmful to me.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 18, 2015)

spice isn't the reason


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 18, 2015)

I like fish almost as much as meat.


----------



## Ae (Jun 18, 2015)

What do you think of Chipotle, Para?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 18, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> What do you think of Chipotle, Para?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 18, 2015)

Yasha you a sushi fan?

Ramen is good but I do love my prawn.


----------



## Detective (Jun 18, 2015)

視差 said:


> spice isn't the reason



Once again, fucking Para trying to explain something that he doesn't understand.

Spice can be a very strong, natural bactericide, which can kill off bacteria inside the body, as a type of disinfectant/antiseptic that flushes the system. It can also irritate the interior lining of the digestive track to cause this action.

Other such main ingredients, such as beans and onions in Mexican cuisine, contain high amounts of oligosaccharide, which are not able to be digested by anything in your body except the microorganism intestinal microflora, which leads to internal gas build up, which in turn stimulates the intestines in a way that causes you to once more flush your system.

This message is brought to you by BioChem background Detective


----------



## Yasha (Jun 18, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]fZoH4bUL5vc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 18, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Does taco bell count as mexican food?


No               .


----------



## Detective (Jun 18, 2015)

Also, if you happen to have a diet that contains a strong amount of hot and spicy foods, your body eventually builds up a durability to the internal irritation/flushing it gets from said food. It also builds up a strong defence to food that may not have been cooked as well, so you don't run to the can like a shameless friend.


----------



## Detective (Jun 18, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]10r9ozshGVE[/YOUTUBE]

Dat final exchange is like how we all react to Huey Vs. Gesy


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 18, 2015)

Yeah I can attest D, I like my spicy food and usually don't suffer badly from under-cooked too much.

It's been ages since I last had any episodes of diarrhea or food poisoning.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 18, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Yasha you a sushi fan?
> 
> Ramen is good but I do love my prawn.



Not a big Japanese cuisine fan, but I do appreciate a bowl of good ramen. Ramen originates from China btw. We Chinese are fiercely proud of our cuisine.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 18, 2015)

My people are known to always have a bottle of hot sauce on their person.

Spice life too stronk


----------



## Yasha (Jun 18, 2015)

You can't claim that you have a very strong stomach for spicy food until you have tried one of these.

[YOUTUBE]J7tMd6KbvSQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Jun 18, 2015)

I was saying Spice wasn't the reason for why people can't handle Mexican food, Detective 

nice humble brag there doe


----------



## Detective (Jun 18, 2015)

Yasha said:


> You can't claim that you have a very strong stomach for spicy food until you have tried one of these.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]J7tMd6KbvSQ[/YOUTUBE]



Those are weak ass white people, doe

[YOUTUBE]0vN8AA6hmVI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yasha (Jun 18, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]qS9BVX2Aalc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Jun 18, 2015)

視差 said:


> I was saying Spice wasn't the reason for why people can't handle Mexican food, Detective
> 
> nice humble brag there doe



They can't handle that amateur level spice, doe

And Mexican food always seems so mild to me

But then again, I am South Asian, and we are the God damned Kings of Spicy Food

Indian food is mild in comparison, to Sri Lankan food that is


----------



## Detective (Jun 18, 2015)

Yasha said:


> [YOUTUBE]qS9BVX2Aalc[/YOUTUBE]



That smaller dude is like a baby Stunna


----------



## Karasu (Jun 18, 2015)

Yasha said:


> You can't claim that you have a very strong stomach for spicy food until you have tried one of these.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]J7tMd6KbvSQ[/YOUTUBE]



Sichuan is spicy as fuck. Love it. 




 this is fucking hotter though.

Last thing I saw her in was Bourne Legacy, and she was still hot.


----------



## Ae (Jun 18, 2015)

Taco Bell is freaking gross


----------



## Karasu (Jun 18, 2015)

Taco Bell sucks. 

Chipotle is decent fast food.


----------



## Grape (Jun 18, 2015)

Can confirm Sichuan is both hot as fuck and delicious as fuck.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 18, 2015)

Well my diet due to my wife is mostly seafood either baked or raw. Funny I've gotten so use to it I can't go back to the food I was raise on.





Detective said:


> [YOUTUBE]10r9ozshGVE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Dat final exchange is like how we all react to Huey Vs. Gesy




Good one detective,  you got me there!


----------



## Detective (Jun 18, 2015)

Good guy Huey


----------



## Grape (Jun 18, 2015)

Gay dude just tricked me into giving him my number.

^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) be sneaky.


----------



## Karasu (Jun 18, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Well my diet due to my wife is mostly seafood either baked or raw. *Funny I've gotten so use to it I can't go back to the food I was raise on*.
> 
> Good one detective,  you got me there!




What kind of food were you raised on? 

 don't think I could do that. 




*Cowboy Bebop The Movie   /10*

Almost wish Watanabe would make something new with these guys, but perhaps it's better left alone. The intro to this is fucking epic. Art is just like the series - a few sharper scenes. Not perving, but some of the animation for Faye is damn good. Classic.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 18, 2015)

Grape said:


> Gay dude just tricked me into giving him my number.
> 
> ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) be sneaky.



Whatever makes you sleep easier, bro.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 18, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Not a big Japanese cuisine fan, but I do appreciate a bowl of good ramen. Ramen originates from China btw. We Chinese are fiercely proud of our cuisine.



youre not chinese and you never will be you fake fucking piece of shit


----------



## Parallax (Jun 18, 2015)

fucking vbd


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 18, 2015)

*Reservoir Dogs*

Not a bad debut picture, though it may be a tad overrated.

*B-*


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 18, 2015)

Grape said:


> Gay dude just tricked me into giving him my number.
> 
> ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) be sneaky.



Share your thoughts later on how it was to be with a man for the first time.


----------



## Grape (Jun 18, 2015)

First time?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2015)

Why were you guys talking about Rachel Weisz earlier?  Does she have a movie coming out or something?


----------



## Yasha (Jun 18, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> youre not chinese and you never will be you fake fucking piece of shit



Welcome back, mate. Almost put you on a milk carton.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 18, 2015)

Grape said:


> First time?



This is not gonna be your first time? Nice sis


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2015)

Grape.  I'm ready for season 3 of Masters of Sex bro.


----------



## Grape (Jun 18, 2015)

Oh shit, I forgot about Masters.

Whens that start?


----------



## Yasha (Jun 18, 2015)

Rukia ranks high on my taste list now with that Fargo recommendation. I am gonna give priority to check out anything he lauded.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2015)

My recommendations have always been strong.  Remember?  I used to recommend movies to you all the time.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2015)

Grape said:


> Oh shit, I forgot about Masters.
> 
> Whens that start?


A couple of weeks I think?  I'm seeing a lot of advertisements for Ray Donovan and Masters of Sex.


----------



## Grape (Jun 18, 2015)

Oh, hadn't heard of Donovan. Sounds like it could be okay.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 18, 2015)

Para dropped Fargo after one episode.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 18, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]HCdUubr70i8[/YOUTUBE]

RB's final  onscreen appearance


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 18, 2015)

Black Sun said:


> What kind of food were you raised on?
> 
> don't think I could do that.



Mostly Rice and Beans dishes, and Spanish dishes.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2015)

No, Para said he almost watched some more episodes but something came up.  He will get to it.  Have faith.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 18, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> youre not chinese and you never will be you fake fucking piece of shit





I don't think it's fair you got to translate your language for us common folk, be proud of your heritage.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 18, 2015)

I said earlier today that I'm gonna finish it

fuck you yasha


----------



## Yasha (Jun 18, 2015)

I don't know how VBD managed to master 2 languages.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 18, 2015)

Yasha said:


> I don't know how VBD managed to master 2 languages.



General Educational development is the key


----------



## Yasha (Jun 18, 2015)

Rukia said:


> No, Para said he almost watched some more episodes but something came up.  He will get to it.  Have faith.



He clearly didn't enjoy the first episode as much as we did if he could just leave it and did other things.


----------



## Grape (Jun 18, 2015)

Yasha said:


> I don't know how VBD managed to master 2 languages.




Ebonics isn't really a second language though.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 18, 2015)

Yasha mad as fuck I decided to read over watching a tv show

confirmed racist


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 18, 2015)

more of a dialect


----------



## Yasha (Jun 18, 2015)

Do you speak Spanish, Para?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2015)

Pretty sure everyone on the board knows at least two languages.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 18, 2015)

That's a logical assumption.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 18, 2015)

yes, i do.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 18, 2015)

We just lost a good moderator.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2015)

Yasha.  Skype with Para some time.  He occasionally trails off with his thoughts and starts speaking Spanish.  It's pretty fucking funny dude.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 18, 2015)

Mexican families are tight. I bet you heard Para's parents arguing in Spanish in the background a lot.


----------



## Grape (Jun 18, 2015)

No one invites me and Yasha to Skype.


----------



## Ae (Jun 18, 2015)

*Solaris* (1972): Strong 8

Yes


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2015)

I've been cut off too Grape.  Haven't skyped with any of these guys in weeks.  Wasn't invited to the NBA Finals skypeathon.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 18, 2015)

lolol Rukia throwing Detective under the bus


----------



## Detective (Jun 18, 2015)

What? How?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2015)

I kept waiting for people to beg me to show up.  But it never happened.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 18, 2015)

even tho Detective posted about it in the NBA thread like 6518416515 times per game


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2015)

I bought Focus on Blu Ray since Stunna recommended it to me.  Better be good.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 18, 2015)

Rukia        pls


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2015)

You said it was pretty good.  And that Margot Robbie was hot in it.  Pretty strong recommendation in my opinion.


----------



## Detective (Jun 18, 2015)

Stunna only bought it for Margot, when he could have just googled video searched her scenes anyways.

Dat Thirst, doe


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 18, 2015)

Anyone ever think that Rukia might be a legit schizophrenic ?


----------



## Detective (Jun 18, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Anyone ever think that Rukia might be a legit schizophrenic ?



No, no one ever did.

Cuz he's not.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 18, 2015)

Gesy, pls.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 18, 2015)

He see things that never happened and hear things that never been said.

This worries me


----------



## Detective (Jun 18, 2015)

Worry about the FBI about to bust down your door for your pedo shenanigans first, Gesy.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 18, 2015)

Why is Detective brown nosing though?


----------



## Parallax (Jun 19, 2015)

well i can't answer that one, gesy


----------



## Detective (Jun 19, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Why is Detective brown nosing though?



Why are you trying to change the topic from my hard hitting statement regarding your FBI investigation?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 19, 2015)

My lawyer told me not to talk about it


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 19, 2015)

TELL IT TO DA JUDGE!!!!!!


----------



## Parallax (Jun 19, 2015)

someone tell VBD to shut the hell up


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 19, 2015)

vbd shut the fuck up


----------



## Ae (Jun 19, 2015)

Ban him Para


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 19, 2015)

Welcome back Veebeedee

Hope you're more careful with what you download. the FBI might be on to you too, soon.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 19, 2015)

thank you kindly


----------



## Yasha (Jun 19, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> My lawyer told me not to talk about it



How old is your lawyer?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 19, 2015)

I dunno..late 20's?

I couldn't afford one with experience


----------



## Grape (Jun 19, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Anyone ever think that Rukia might be a legit schizophrenic ?




1,000 years too soon for you, young grasshopper.


----------



## Grape (Jun 19, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I've been cut off too Grape.  Haven't skyped with any of these guys in weeks.  Wasn't invited to the NBA Finals skypeathon.




No diggity.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 19, 2015)

we talkin in skype now, y'all jelly?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 19, 2015)

para said he had a crush on a guy when he was 13 btw.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 19, 2015)

Can I sit wit y'all?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> para said he had a crush on a guy when he was 13 btw.


It's true; I can verify.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2015)

add me on Skype, Gesy: lorenza_ty


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 19, 2015)

yall wanna floss wit us


----------



## Ae (Jun 19, 2015)

Para basically confirmed it



視差 said:


> i like how strangely accepting this thread is


----------



## Parallax (Jun 19, 2015)

I don't wanna talk with u guys

I already regret talking to VBD


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 19, 2015)

Stunna said:


> add me on Skype, Gesy: lorenza_ty



Sure, why not

gesy_dom to those who want to know


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2015)

rofl @ the edited in racism


----------



## Yasha (Jun 19, 2015)

If only I could get as many fucks irl as I get here.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 19, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Para basically confirmed it



No one wants to skype chat with a snitch anyway


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2015)

at least Massacoon didn't hesitate to add me on Skype


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 19, 2015)

lol, I just didn't expect anyone to take me up on the offer.

You da homie, though


----------



## Ae (Jun 19, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> No one wants to skype chat with a snitch anyway



What are you talking about?


----------



## Grape (Jun 19, 2015)

Para's too busy to Skype


----------



## Ae (Jun 19, 2015)

Grape said:


> Oh, hadn't heard of Donovan. Sounds like it could be okay.



If you skip the stuff with his wife and kids, it'll be much more enjoyable.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 19, 2015)

I'm too busy watching this Hannibal episode


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 19, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> What are you talking about?



Mistook your post as a jab at me, my bad.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 19, 2015)

視差 said:


> I'm too busy watching this Hannibal episode





See? Rukia, I told you.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 19, 2015)

Ugh, I gotta stop getting into debates. This shit takes forever. 

Hmmmm, this is one of those weird weeks where I have no plans- or even a desire- to go the movies...


----------



## Parallax (Jun 19, 2015)

it's a brand new episode

stay  mad


----------



## Yasha (Jun 19, 2015)

Not sure about US, Parasyte 2 is playing here, and I'm about off to see it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 19, 2015)

MartialHorror said:


> Ugh, I gotta stop getting into debates. This shit takes forever.
> 
> Hmmmm, this is one of those weird weeks where I have no plans- or even a desire- to go the movies...



Watch Inside Out, not sure about the plot, but the colorful style of animation seems interesting enough.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2015)

Yeah, I'm super curious about how the rest of you (those of you who will see it, anyway) will feel about it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 19, 2015)

It's not really my cup of tea. For one, I watch movies without pants and the parents of all those kids don't seem to like that. Nor do I like what I do during the film.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2015)

**


----------



## Ae (Jun 19, 2015)

We know what your look like MH

I'll report you

dead ass


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 19, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> We know what your look like MH
> 
> I'll report you
> 
> dead ass


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 19, 2015)

Naked Horror is for everyone to see. I am like Jurassic Park, except replace the T-Rex with my penis. Although it's just as likely to eat you.


----------



## Ae (Jun 19, 2015)

視差 said:


> it's a brand new episode



That episode was dark as shit


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 19, 2015)

when is it not?


----------



## Grape (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 19, 2015)

*Jurassic World:* 7.5/10


----------



## Ae (Jun 19, 2015)

*The Duke of Burgundy* (2015): Strong 4

Not understand why critics are raving about this


----------



## Slice (Jun 19, 2015)

Grape said:


> No one invites me and Yasha to Skype.



Skype stopped working properly on my phone and i am rarely on my PC.
Think its been months since i used it. 



~Gesy~ said:


> Sure, why not
> 
> gesy_dom to those who want to know



Dont you think gesy_sub would have been more fitting? 



Yasha said:


> Not sure about US, Parasyte 2 is playing here, and I'm about off to see it.



The live action adaption of the anime? Is it any good?



~Gesy~ said:


> Watch Inside Out, not sure about the plot, but the colorful style of animation seems interesting enough.



I'll watch it. But since its Pixar the Germany release date is probably a long time away.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 19, 2015)

> Dont you think gesy_sub would have been more fitting?



this is exactly what i was going to say


----------



## Yasha (Jun 19, 2015)

*Parasyte Part 2*

Too preachy, and the writer sucked at ending. Part 1 was better.

Kudos to Eri Fukatsu.

7/10




Slice said:


> The live action adaption of the anime? Is it any good?



Better than I expected, but ended on a weak note.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 19, 2015)

Didn't even think of that, Dom is the first three letters of my last name.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 19, 2015)

Dafuq happened over the past pages? 

Not a surprise at all the users here all like the sausage though.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 19, 2015)

Yo Slice do you dislike Skype? i do


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 19, 2015)

I'm glad Para finally came out of the closet.
I was a little baffled someone from Los Angles that was gay, that was a first.
But I find Para's confession to be very brave and he is truly and inspiration.


----------



## Detective (Jun 19, 2015)

Oh shit? Para is gay?

I mean, that's cool. I always knew his taste in music was just a bit too diverse for a straight guy. And no wonder he likes experimental films.

I am ashamed of him for always talking shit about Mike, doe. He needs to support his fellow brother in arms.

Or is it maybe sexual tension? 

Either way, we appreciate Para's bravery in coming out.


----------



## Grape (Jun 19, 2015)

D just gonna drop that tasteless trolling attempt like were in the fucking Blender or something.

Have some self-respect, man


----------



## Detective (Jun 19, 2015)

No, I was wrong, looks like Good Guy Huey based his statement on some faulty or misinterpreted information.

But that's okay, because he's turned over a new leaf.

Para did mention to me via VM that at this point in time, he is pretty sure he is not gay, yet.


----------



## Grape (Jun 19, 2015)

Too late D, you already said it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 19, 2015)

dat backtracking tho


----------



## Detective (Jun 19, 2015)

Grape said:


> Too late D, you already said it.



Wait, so Para being gay has to be an accepted concept now in the KT? Just because we opened that Pandora's hipster box, and cannot go back to the way it was before?

Alright, let's roll with it


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 19, 2015)

Detective said:


> Wait, so Para being gay has to be an accepted concept now in the KT? Just because we opened that Pandora's hipster box, and cannot go back to the way it was before?



Happened when I made a poor judgement of one's age...

We already know it doesn't have to be true to stick.


----------



## Detective (Jun 19, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Happened when I made a poor judgement of one's age...
> 
> We already know it doesn't have to be true to stick.



Yeah but in your case, you admitted that you had an attraction to that poor child.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 19, 2015)

man keeping Huey on SI was a great idea


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 19, 2015)

Detective said:


> Yeah but in your case, you admitted that you had an attraction to that poor child.



It was a small shoulder length gif that I mistook for someone of age after a quick search that I admit-- should've been more thorough.

LET IT GO!


----------



## Detective (Jun 19, 2015)

You know, I might see Dope this weekend, if someone doesn't magically upload a good screener copy to the net.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 19, 2015)

I was just reading VBD posts about Para admitting he liked some dude. My apologies Para.

I shouldn't have judge you as a homosexual but a Metrosexual.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 19, 2015)

For film club would you guys mind It Follows?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 19, 2015)

How about Jurassic Park? dinosaur week?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> For film club would you guys mind It Follows?


I'd be game; I've been meaning to see it anyway.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 19, 2015)

Jurassic park??? Everyone's seen that. Though i guess if enough people want it.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2015)

JP is great, but

boooo


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 19, 2015)

Detective said:


> Oh shit? Para is gay?
> 
> I mean, that's cool. I always knew his taste in music was just a bit too diverse for a straight guy. And no wonder he likes experimental films.
> 
> ...



Para was jealous of me when I was talking about Luc and exposing his bs. He should have been straight forward about his intent.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 19, 2015)

Damn, just seen It Follows like last week.


----------



## Grape (Jun 19, 2015)

Yeah, I've seen It Follows :S


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 19, 2015)

Haven't seen It Follows so i wouldn't mind it as film club choice.


----------



## Detective (Jun 19, 2015)

You know, since Film Club is coming back and all, shouldn't we take this opportunity to watch Interstellar together, and talk shit about all it's flaws as a united group against the tyranny of Nolan?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2015)

Dat    Sama


----------



## Ae (Jun 19, 2015)

I rather it be something I've already seen or a really average movie. I don't want to ruin a potentially great movie watching it with you people.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2015)

both of those defeat the purpose of FC


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 19, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> Para was jealous of me when I was talking about Luc and exposing his bs. He should have been straight forward about his intent.



Para is shy.

Just like Gohan was when he met Videl.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 19, 2015)

Detective said:


> You know, since Film Club is coming back and all, shouldn't we take this opportunity to watch Interstellar together, and talk shit about all it's flaws as a united group against the tyranny of Nolan?



Judas in reptile skin


----------



## Grape (Jun 19, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> I rather it be something I've already seen or a really average movie. I don't want to ruin a potentially great movie watching it with you people.


----------



## Detective (Jun 19, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Judas in reptile skin


----------



## Ae (Jun 19, 2015)

The sole purpose of FC is the livechat


----------



## Detective (Jun 19, 2015)

You know, I was thinking the other day, how Jurassic World can now join Die Hard as one of the ultimate Christmas films.


----------



## Grape (Jun 19, 2015)

[youtube]AmfAl-Ik5no[/youtube]


----------



## Ae (Jun 19, 2015)

Mulholland Dr. is on HBO


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2015)

@Detective

**


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 19, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> The sole purpose of FC is the livechat



No...

That's the sole purpose of " Rate the Last Movie You Saw Thread: Rock Bottom - Part 40 "


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 19, 2015)

Detective said:


> You know, since Film Club is coming back and all, shouldn't we take this opportunity to watch Interstellar together, and talk shit about all it's flaws as a united group against the tyranny of Nolan?



Am I to school you about the awesomeness of Interstellar and the Nolan legacy?

How Kubrick wishes he was as creative?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 19, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> Am I to school you about the awesomeness of Interstellar and the Nolan legacy?
> 
> How Kubrick wishes he was as creative?



Every god has their nonbelievers.


----------



## Grape (Jun 19, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Mulholland Dr. is on HBO




Figures. They never have anything good on.


----------



## Ae (Jun 19, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> Am I to school you about the awesomeness of Interstellar and the Nolan legacy?
> 
> How Kubrick wishes he was as creative?



Chill


----------



## Detective (Jun 19, 2015)

Stunna said:


> @Detective
> 
> **



What did I do now?


----------



## Detective (Jun 19, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> Am I to school you about the awesomeness of Interstellar and the Nolan legacy?
> 
> How Kubrick wishes he was as creative?



Kubrick is M.Nightshyljashjahsjhasjhajhs's mentor. That's all that needs to be said.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 19, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Every god has their nonbelievers.



We need to bring Detective to the good side of the force.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 19, 2015)

Detective said:


> Kubrick is M.Nightshyljashjahsjhasjhajhs's mentor. That's all that needs to be said.



Shyamanjajajajaja is indeed a genius, not on Nolan tier though.


----------



## Detective (Jun 19, 2015)

Nolan has Memento, Batman Begins and Dark Knight

That's it

He regressed with everything else


----------



## Detective (Jun 19, 2015)

Yo, I had an idea

What if... we have a True Detective marathon for Film Club? I believe Season 2 starts on Sunday, correct?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 19, 2015)

Detective said:


> Nolan has Memento, Batman Begins and Dark Knight
> 
> That's it
> 
> He regressed with everything else



And Inception


----------



## Detective (Jun 19, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> And Inception



Fuck no, that film was terrible on the 2nd viewing

No life at all 

Best part was the Mind Heist OST track

And Hardy's character, who was OP(I kept worrying that he would die  )


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 19, 2015)

Detective said:


> Nolan has Memento, Batman Begins and Dark Knight
> 
> That's it
> 
> He regressed with everything else



How am I ever going to stand up for you when you do this to yourself?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 19, 2015)

I thought you guys loved Interstellar ?


----------



## Grape (Jun 19, 2015)

Detective said:


> Yo, I had an idea
> 
> What if... we have a True Detective marathon for Film Club? I believe Season 2 starts on Sunday, correct?



hahahahahaha



No.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 19, 2015)

Inside was great, I really understand Stunna a little bit better now.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Inside was great, I really understand Stunna a little bit better now.


Inside Out? Apparently you don't, because I didn't think that highly of it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 19, 2015)

I was speaking about your inner feelings Stunna.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2015)

I heard Hannibal was great again.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> I was speaking about your inner feelings Stunna.


Nah. If you went into my subconscious to check out my deepest darkest fears, you sure as hell wouldn't find clowns or broccoli.


ugh that scene was so disappointing


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 19, 2015)

Detective said:


> Fuck no, I made my comments clear on that film above.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 19, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Nah. If you went into my subconscious to check out my *deepest darkest fears*, you sure as hell wouldn't find clowns or broccoli.
> 
> 
> ugh that scene was so disappointing



My apologies my friend, but black  people and women don't scare me so I think I can handle it.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 19, 2015)

nolan's best is the prestige or memento


----------



## Detective (Jun 19, 2015)

When you see it...


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2015)

I like how Huey has lowkey been going back to his usual self

and lol The Prestige


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 19, 2015)

Stunna like my name suggest I've been nothing but nice towards you!


----------



## Ae (Jun 19, 2015)

Memento is the only excellent Nolan movie


----------



## Detective (Jun 19, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]KJAgGB7jKZU[/YOUTUBE]

God damn, so good


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 19, 2015)

Detective said:


> When you see it...



Oh lawd


----------



## Detective (Jun 19, 2015)

I cried tears of laughter


----------



## Grape (Jun 19, 2015)

Detective promoting Puff Daddy?

Watch as levels of respect plummet to new lows.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 19, 2015)

Stunna said:


> and lol The Prestige



what         ?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2015)

nothing, it's just that I feel that, like Inception, The Prestige wouldn't hold as well on a second viewing


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 19, 2015)

Stunna said:


> nothing, it's just that I feel that, like Inception, The Prestige wouldn't hold as well on a second viewing



Spot on! **


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 19, 2015)

eh, for me, lack of replayablity doesn't scratch out how well made and innovative a film is.

There's a lot of great films I wouldn't be too interested in watching a second time.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> eh, for me, lack of replayablity doesn't scratch out how well made and innovative a film is.
> 
> There's a lot of great films I wouldn't be too interested in watching a second time.


it's not that I'd never _want_ to see The Prestige again, but the fact that it seems that everything in the movie revolved around its big dramatic twists in the final act. Which is fine--it's a magician movie, that makes sense. But the characters and the themes of obsession and whatnot are pretty one note and uninteresting. Once you watch it knowing what the twist is, all you've got left are the characters and their drama that you don't particularly care about.


----------



## Detective (Jun 19, 2015)

It's not lack of replayability. Not being able to rewatch for me means that upon 2nd reviewing and onwards, all the glamour that you initially thought made the film great, is suddenly washed away, exposing it for the soulless product that it is.

It's like the first Avengers. The actual draw of the film that carried it during the initial viewing, was the gimmick of seeing a big screen superhero team-up for the 1st time. Once that was out of the way, instead of seeing a well built product, all you saw was a house of cards.


----------



## Grape (Jun 19, 2015)

The Prestige doesn't hold up on first viewing. The entire climax with Tesla's device is fucking stupid.

Which sucks, because otherwise it would have been a pretty great flick.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 19, 2015)

Stunna said:


> nothing, it's just that I feel that, like Inception, The Prestige wouldn't hold as well on a second viewing



it has value beyond the twist in the performances, characterisation, cinematography, etc. it holds up well


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> it has value beyond the twist in the performances, characterisation, cinematography, etc. it holds up well


it's fine.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 19, 2015)

Shitty taste I see.


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 19, 2015)

Stunna said:


> it's not that I'd never _want_ to see The Prestige again, but the fact that it seems that everything in the movie revolved around its big dramatic twists in the final act. Which is fine--it's a magician movie, that makes sense. But the characters and the themes of obsession and whatnot are pretty one note and uninteresting. Once you watch it knowing what the twist is, all you've got left are the characters and their drama that you don't particularly care about.





Grape said:


> The Prestige doesn't hold up on first viewing. The entire climax with Tesla's device is fucking stupid.
> 
> Which sucks, because otherwise it would have been a pretty great flick.


----------



## Ae (Jun 19, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> Shitty taste I see.



That's almost everyone here

Para is the only other person with great taste


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2015)

>only
>other


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2015)

We always give Martial a lot of credit for taking one for the team.  What about Jena?  She is going to read Grey.  That's an incredible fucking sacrifice!


----------



## Detective (Jun 19, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Para is the only other person with great taste



> Movie
> 43


----------



## Ae (Jun 19, 2015)

Stunna said:


> >only
> >other



besides me


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2015)

Damon, Mortensen, and Vikander are all going to be in Bourne 5?


----------



## Detective (Jun 19, 2015)

Vikander


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2015)

I agree with Masterpiece.  Para's taste won me over when he supported Ex Machina.


----------



## Detective (Jun 19, 2015)

Jurassic World about to become the 1st film to reach 300 million domestic, in only 8 days


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2015)

Which means a lot of people will see Indominus Rex go down like a bitch.


----------



## Detective (Jun 19, 2015)

Rexy still da besto


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2015)

Nah.  The raptors have always been the best antagonists in the franchise.


----------



## Ae (Jun 19, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I agree with Masterpiece.  Para's taste won me over when he supported Ex Machina.



Your taste is pretty good, but you had It Follows on your list last year


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 19, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> besides me



I guess you and me are safe. The others however are doomed.


----------



## Ae (Jun 19, 2015)

I've already been using the Technical Preview


----------



## Gabe (Jun 19, 2015)

Jurassic world 7.5/10 enjoyed it


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2015)

Stunna.  You didn't like the new Pixar movie?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2015)

I...liked it. I wanted to love it. I want to see it again, because I didn't see what's making people lose their minds over it.


----------



## Ae (Jun 19, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I didn't see what's making people lose their minds over it.



Thats every Pixar movie


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2015)

Massacoon pls


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2015)

Holy shit.  This Focus movie.  Will Smith is having an affair in broad daylight!


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I...liked it. I wanted to love it. I want to see it again, because I didn't see what's making people lose their minds over it.


Interesting.  It's bound to be better than..

I was disappointed to see a Minions trailer when I went to see Jurassic World.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 19, 2015)

I think people were least hyped for Brave, but even that had a successful run in the box office.


----------



## Grape (Jun 19, 2015)

Still haven't seen the original movie the minions are from.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2015)

I saw parts of it.  On a cruise ship though.  Not a bad thing to have on my resume.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I think people were least hyped for Brave, but even that had a successful run in the box office.


I was sooo hyped for Brave; it had a GOAT teaser.

Biggest disappointment from Pixar.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 19, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I...liked it. *I wanted to love it*. I want to see it again, because I didn't see what's making people lose their minds over it.



Don't go down that road. Para did once with Only God Forgives.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2015)

Speaking of.  Flying to Rome on Wednesday.  Week long cruise to Barcelona starts next Saturday.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Don't go down that road. Para did once with Only God Forgives.


There are plenty of movies I want to love, but I've never forced myself to love one.

I naturally loved Only God Forgives.


----------



## Grape (Jun 19, 2015)

Only God Forgives is pretty good stuff.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 19, 2015)

Mah nigguh Cyphon told me it's just Gosling looking into the camera for 33% of the movie.

Dude's pretty, but not _that_ pretty.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2015)

>listening to Cyphon over me or Para


----------



## Yasha (Jun 19, 2015)

Stunna implying Para loves Only God Forgives unnaturally.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2015)

Yasha pls


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2015)

What's up Stunna?  Cyphon has p good taste.


----------



## Ae (Jun 19, 2015)

Is everyone in Oklahoma as funny as you Rukia?


----------



## Yasha (Jun 19, 2015)

Cyphon's perfect film has not been made yet.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2015)

I'm not from Oklahoma.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 19, 2015)

When are you leaving Oklahoma, Rukia?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2015)

I wish I were leaving right now.  My company has pretty lame opportunities available though.  I'm willing to wait a couple of more months for something good.  But I might have to look outside the company if they fail to deliver.


----------



## Grape (Jun 19, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Cyphon's perfect film has not been made yet.




Half Jesus 
Half Rambo
Half Transformers
Half Birth of a Nation


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2015)

I think you meant a quarter, not a half.


----------



## Grape (Jun 19, 2015)

No, Stunna.

Can't make 200% Murican using quarters.


----------



## Grape (Jun 19, 2015)

Ten years ago



Current


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2015)

Did you know Jesus and the jews took boats to America?  I was really surprised when I went to the Book of Mormon.


----------



## Grape (Jun 19, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Did you know Jesus and the jews took boats to America?  I was really surprised when I went to the Book of Mormon.




Jews took boats. Jesus skipped across.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2015)

Grape.  If you haven't seen the play yet.  You definitely should.  You would laugh your ass off.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2015)

And damn.  The next episode looks fucking great.

[YOUTUBE]P0zYdIQZfTw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ae (Jun 19, 2015)

Have you guys heard of True Detective?

It's pretty good


----------



## Ae (Jun 19, 2015)

Old people just can't let go of their previews and trailers watching habits go...


----------



## Grape (Jun 19, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Grape.  If you haven't seen the play yet.  You definitely should.  You would laugh your ass off.




I want to.

I might go to Oklahoma for oral surgery in the near future.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 19, 2015)

Anyone here watched 'I, Origins?'


----------



## Ae (Jun 19, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> Anyone here watched 'I, Origins?'



Eric loved it, but I've been burnt by his recommendation too many times.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 19, 2015)

Watched Avengers 2 again yesterday before it left theaters. Definitely better than the first one .


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 19, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Eric loved it, but I've been burnt by his recommendation too many times.



You should definitely watch it. It's awesome, get some tissues though cause you'll need them. An easy 9/10


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2015)

Lincoln must be joking.  No one took the bait though.


----------



## Ae (Jun 19, 2015)

What happened to his brother?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2015)

still around, just never posts in this thread


----------



## Ae (Jun 19, 2015)

Ugh those Inside Out characters looks so poorly designed


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2015)

They're so wonderfully animated, though. Their expressions and movements compensate for their simple designs.


----------



## Ae (Jun 20, 2015)

Stunna said:


> They're so wonderfully animated, though. Their expressions and movements compensate for their simple designs.



The optimistic and sad emotion were annoying shits


----------



## Stunna (Jun 20, 2015)

So you've seen it?


----------



## Ae (Jun 20, 2015)

I don't watch horror films


----------



## Stunna (Jun 20, 2015)

...Okay. You just gave the impression that you knew what you were talking about for a second there.


----------



## Ae (Jun 20, 2015)

Look for an argument else where


----------



## Stunna (Jun 20, 2015)

Don't start none.


----------



## Ae (Jun 20, 2015)

Giving an opinion is starting an argument now? 

okay


----------



## Stunna (Jun 20, 2015)

as if expressing opinions isn't how countless arguments start


----------



## Grape (Jun 20, 2015)

Stunna feeling froggy after that Goku incident.


----------



## Ae (Jun 20, 2015)

You're a argumentative person, so I understand why you feel that way.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 20, 2015)

It's a fact, not a feeling, but 'aight.


----------



## Ae (Jun 20, 2015)

Done with classics for now. Next is stuff that I haven't seen since I was a little kid so I don't remember anything from it.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2015)

We definitely need to watch Jurassic World during a future film club or on skype.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 20, 2015)

No we don't.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2015)

I want to hear Ennoea's opinions about the movie.  And I want to discuss Zara's death and try to get to the bottom of it.


----------



## Grape (Jun 20, 2015)

I'd watch a JW FC.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2015)

That's another good reason to choose it.  I think the attendance would definitely be solid.


----------



## Ae (Jun 20, 2015)

Rukia said:


> We definitely need to watch Jurassic World during a future film club or on skype.



If it's as average as everyone say it is then sure


----------



## Grape (Jun 20, 2015)

Hey Gesy, have you seen Jean Claude Van Dames daughter?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 20, 2015)

lol, now that's adorable


----------



## Grape (Jun 20, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> lol, now that's adorable


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## Ae (Jun 20, 2015)

*The Terminator* (1984): Decent 6

It wasn't bad
Arnold was terrible tho


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jun 20, 2015)

R.I.P.D.

7/10 

It was entertaining mostly because of the humor. Plot, not so much


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 20, 2015)

You know a thread is fucked when "RIPD" gets a higher rating than "The Terminator" on the same page, even if two different people posted that. "The Terminator" is awesome. "RIPD" sucked- and I was one of the few people who bothered to watch it. 

And "Dead Sushi" is the greatest movie of all time, because where else can you find fire breathing zombie sushi? I doubt the new Pixar movie everyone is trying to get me to go to has fire breathing zombie sushi.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 20, 2015)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Watched Avengers 2 again yesterday before it left theaters. Definitely better than the first one .



good man, mm

good man


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 20, 2015)

Rukia said:


> What's up Stunna?  Cyphon has p good taste.



oh, rukia

you've still got it


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 20, 2015)

Stunna said:


> it's fine.



yo momma is fine


----------



## Ae (Jun 20, 2015)

Orange is the New Black is watchable now


----------



## Ae (Jun 20, 2015)

I love the dark blue sky right before sunrises


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2015)

Channing Tatum as Gambit.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 20, 2015)

tfw no ian somerhalder gambit


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## Parallax (Jun 20, 2015)

You disgust me Rukia


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 20, 2015)

*Do the Right Thing*

i enjoyed this movie a lot. masterpiece tbh. great script, great direction, sensitive treatment of theme, and perfect, flawless use of music


----------



## Stunna (Jun 20, 2015)

rip radio raheem


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 20, 2015)

I don't get why Stunna is so aggressive now a days, all he does is start arguments and fights on this board.  Stunna tell us what's really bothering you we care!



Rukia did you think the fat supervisor in Jurassic World needed to did like a coward?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 20, 2015)

that litany after radio raheem dies ("just like michael stewart, just like eleanor bumpurs") could have the names switched out and be just as relevant now 25 years later


----------



## Grape (Jun 20, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> that litany after radio raheem dies ("just like michael stewart, just like eleanor bumpurs") could have the names switched out and be just as relevant now 25 years later




I blame gangster rap.


----------



## Jena (Jun 20, 2015)

I've started watching the 100, it's surprisingly good.


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 20, 2015)

I've been meaning to watch The 100 but I don't think I'm ever going to honestly.


----------



## Grape (Jun 20, 2015)

The 100 what?


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 20, 2015)

100, The 100


----------



## soulnova (Jun 20, 2015)

Dragon Ball Z: Resurrection F (Mexican Dub)  8/10

I personally loved it, but I -KNOW- it has issues. I can handle them but I understand that might be a problem for some. Either way, I got a great laugh, wonderful interactions and even a little fanservice. I will watch it again when I have the chance.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 20, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> I don't get why Stunna is so aggressive now a days, all he does is start arguments and fights on this board.  Stunna tell us what's really bothering you we care!
> 
> 
> 
> Rukia did you think the fat supervisor in Jurassic World needed to did like a coward?



He is past the passive agressive stage and now he's gone full active agressive swinging like there's no tomorrow.

On a different token though, people should watch "I, origins." I  want to know what others have to say about it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 20, 2015)

Dope wasn't even well advertised, I didn't see a single tv spot for the film. Probably wouldn't know it existed if I didn't go searching for upcoming film trailers.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 20, 2015)

I've been tryin to catch Dope the past couple of days. Gotta get it before it leaves my theater; it's only been getting, like, two showings a day.


----------



## Detective (Jun 20, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I've been tryin to catch Dope the past couple of days. Gotta get it before it leaves my theater; it's only been getting, like, two showings a day.



Damn, that small town struggle. 

You need to move dude.


----------



## Grape (Jun 20, 2015)

The appeal of a movie about Will Smith's son playing Will Smith in the 90s is lost on me.


----------



## Detective (Jun 20, 2015)

BTW Gesy, I adblocked your avy and set because they are played out and unoriginal now.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 20, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I've been tryin to catch Dope the past couple of days. Gotta get it before it leaves my theater; it's only been getting, like, two showings a day.



damn same here, luckily I have 3 of 4 theaters around me.



Detective said:


> BTW Gesy, I adblocked your avy and set because they are played out and unoriginal now.



lol I don't know what you mean by this but it's not worth announcing, bro.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 20, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Dope wasn't even well advertised, I didn't see a single tv spot for the film. Probably wouldn't know it existed if I didn't go searching for upcoming film trailers.



i saw multiple tv spots for it while watching the nba finals

i also knew it about it because of reading about upcoming movies on sundance and watching grantland's summer previews


----------



## Detective (Jun 20, 2015)

I mean that you have used them before, and have thus fallen back on what's comfortable for you. How lazy of you. smh


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 20, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i saw multiple tv spots for it while watching the nba finals
> 
> i also knew it about it because of reading about upcoming movies on sundance and watching grantland's summer previews



That's funny, I seen every game of the finals and can only remember the Spectre trailer.



Detective said:


> I mean that you have used them before, and have thus fallen back on what's comfortable for you. How lazy of you. smh



Oh, you're trolling, you had me for a second there.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 20, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> That's funny, I seen every game of the finals and can only remember the Spectre trailer.



well iunno what you watched it on but my stream was tapped into abc/tnt and i saw a shitload of jurassic world spots, inside out spots, ant-man spots, and a few for some other movies including dope and straight outta compton


----------



## Parallax (Jun 20, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i saw multiple tv spots for it while watching the nba finals
> 
> i also knew it about it because of reading about upcoming movies on sundance and watching grantland's summer previews



weird

I didn't see a single spot for it when I saw the finals, and i watched it on ABC


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 20, 2015)

視差 said:


> weird
> 
> I didn't see a single spot for it when I saw the finals, and i watched it on ABC



when i say "multiple" that's just me taking advantage of technicalities. i remember seeing two short ones. you could easily have missed them if you left to get food or something for long enough


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 20, 2015)

Well ok, I've already seen the other tv spots you mentioned hundreds of times already, so I didn't even pay attention to those. But if you say you've seen one for Dope, I believe you.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 20, 2015)

Orange is thw New Black S3

It was an okay season. The season lacked a central conflict but above all, the character of Piper was just useless so the show became really unfocused. Still not bad but it wasn't very exciting or interesting. The only interesting characterisation was of the White trash girl. 

C

It Follows

Atmospheric and fairly creepy but the film lacks tension to me as the solution isn't that difficult. 

C+


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 20, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Well ok, I've already seen the other tv spots you mentioned hundreds of times already, so i didn't even pay attention to those. But if you say you've seen one for Dope, I believe you. catnoworries



catnoworries indeed


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 20, 2015)

Yeah I've heard Orange was pretty basic this year.


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 20, 2015)

*Ghost Dog: The way of the Samurai*_(1999)_ - 6.5/10

Finally got the chance to watch this. This movie has something likeable about it, I think it's fair to call it strange. Very good subtle, dark humor even though it's not classified a comedy. The characters are quite strange too(e.g. the mobster that sang and danced to rap music). Very well worth the watch.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 20, 2015)

Banshee season 3

High octane, well choreographed,ridiculousness.


----------



## Detective (Jun 20, 2015)

Enno is alive

Thank God


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 20, 2015)

Has anyone seen Mark Kermode reviews? This guy is a fucking GOD!


----------



## Stunna (Jun 20, 2015)

no

sell him to us


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 20, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]mfgCZ9lgQ3I[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]uHeQeHstrsc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 20, 2015)

I just saw the charlie brown movie trailer, I'm so excited this was one of my childhood faves along with Calvin and Hobbes. Finally someone putting out great animated theatrical movies for the whole family. Not many studios take these kinds of risks.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 20, 2015)

Thanks for sharing, Liver; I might check out more this guy's stuff.


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 20, 2015)

You're welcome, and go ahead, this guy's gold.


----------



## Grape (Jun 20, 2015)

What does some posh elitist know about humor for the "every man"?

gtfo of here with that shit.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 20, 2015)

.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 20, 2015)

Gesy didn't you already used that set before?


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 20, 2015)

Grape said:


> What does some posh elitist know about humor for the "every man"?
> 
> gtfo of here with that shit.



You got that hollywood dream too?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 20, 2015)

Is there a rule I don't know of that says you can't use a set twice?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 20, 2015)

no          .


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 20, 2015)

No but it's kinda lazy of you to do so.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 20, 2015)

lol I don't care how lazy it is. if I feel like reusing a set that I've previously enjoyed, i'll do so without hesitation.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 20, 2015)

nobody actually cares, Gesy...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 20, 2015)

My trolldar is on the fritz today.


----------



## Ae (Jun 20, 2015)

Kermode is the only reviewer worth watching


----------



## Grape (Jun 20, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> You got that hollywood dream too?





Was I raised in America?


----------



## Detective (Jun 20, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Is there a rule I don't know of that says you can't use a set twice?



Doing so is in poor taste. One must look to the future, not the past.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 20, 2015)

Detective said:


> Doing so is in poor taste. One must look to the future, not the past.



says the guy hyping an 80s nostalgia film


----------



## Ae (Jun 20, 2015)

Should I watch Die Hard or T2?


----------



## Grape (Jun 20, 2015)

T2.

But mute the sound and play Sgt Pepper's.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 20, 2015)

Detective said:


> Doing so is in poor taste. One must look to the future, not the past.



lol com'on D, you're the last person that should be saying that. You're practically known for being a nostalgia addict.


----------



## Ae (Jun 20, 2015)

Does anyone have a Chromecast or the Amazon stick?


----------



## The World (Jun 20, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_luhn7TLfWU[/YOUTUBE]

sweet algorithms cheetah robot!

funded by darpa

welp guess this is the beginning of the end

damn u ex machina


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 20, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> lol com'on D, you're the last person that should be saying that. You're practically known for being a nostalgia addict.



com'on? is that a malazan character?


----------



## The World (Jun 20, 2015)

cum on D

gesy slid to the other end of the kinsey scale


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 20, 2015)

Tall enough to chuck these bullets at you


----------



## Yasha (Jun 20, 2015)

Rukia, SPL2 is coming soon.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 20, 2015)

>chucking bullets

gesy confirmed manlet as well as too poor to own a real gun


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 20, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> >chucking bullets
> 
> gesy confirmed manlet as well as too poor to own a real gun


----------



## Yasha (Jun 20, 2015)

Luca is simply filling the void left behind by the old Huey now that the new Huey has become the old Enno, and the new Enno becomes Sama.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 20, 2015)

Yasha my friend recommend me some mangas about Mechs, please and thank you.


----------



## Grape (Jun 20, 2015)

Mind=blowned.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 20, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Tall enough to chuck these bullets at you



Too many young black males are killing each other out there. Let's not bring such violence in here. Love, Gesy you need to learn to love.


----------



## Detective (Jun 20, 2015)

視差 said:


> says the guy hyping an 80s nostalgia film





~Gesy~ said:


> lol com'on D, you're the last person that should be saying that. You're practically known for being a nostalgia addict.



What does any of this have to do with the statement I made about looking forward, not behind, when it comes to avatar's and sets?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 20, 2015)

Detective said:


> What does any of this have to do with the statement I made about looking forward, not behind, when it comes to avatar's and sets?



I believe the Kakarot character seems to think you should stop loving the showing from the past, which is funny because he is advertising a series that ended like 12 years ago .


----------



## Grape (Jun 20, 2015)

Playing Glitch Mob @ 85% pitch.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 20, 2015)

Sorry, Huey. I'm far from an expert in manga. Rarely read any these days.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 20, 2015)

>Para when he's high as fuck


----------



## Yasha (Jun 20, 2015)

I have a feeling we will all eventually become Sama.


----------



## Detective (Jun 20, 2015)

Grape said:


> Playing Glitch Mob @ 85% pitch.



Grapey

Link me to this

It sounds intriguing

:33


----------



## Yasha (Jun 20, 2015)

D eyeing that first post again.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 20, 2015)

Yasha said:


> D eyeing that first post again.



Nice guys always finish last


----------



## The World (Jun 20, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> >Para when he's high as fuck


----------



## Parallax (Jun 20, 2015)

lol gesy is short


----------



## Yasha (Jun 20, 2015)

I can't believe I'm the 2nd or 3rd tallest here. How does it feel being shorter than a Mexican and a Chinese, bitch?


----------



## Grape (Jun 20, 2015)

Detective said:


> Grapey
> 
> Link me to this
> 
> ...




I just use Virtual DJ to mix/edit for fun.

I recorded as an example.


----------



## Grape (Jun 20, 2015)

Also fuck the police.


----------



## The World (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## Detective (Jun 20, 2015)

[youtube]ROqg4lxQpfw[/youtube]


----------



## Reznor (Jun 20, 2015)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

